#lubuntu 2011-03-14
<cindy_> hey I'm missing the software center, any ideas on how to retrieve it?
<mndrll> hey, does anyone knows how to change the keyboard language???
<mndrll> ok keyboard issue solved!!
<mndrll> thanks anyway!
<mndrll> know..
<mndrll> im installing lubuntu on my HP pavilion dv9275la until now everything is working great....
<mndrll>  but the embedded webcam its not working
<mndrll> its a Ricoh R5U870
<mndrll> does anyone knows how to make it work???
<bioterror> does lspci find it?
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/120434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 120434 in Ricoh R5U87x Userspace Tools "[needs-packaging] Ricoh R5U87x Webcam userland tools" [Medium,In progress]
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa
<mndrll> bioterror, yes, lspci found it
<mndrll> 07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)
<mndrll> 07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
<mndrll> no, it didnt found it
<mndrll> it was the usb ports and other things as the card reader
<bioterror> :)
<gumus_> hi all
<UBuxuBU> excuse me, i would like to report a problem in natty.
<UBuxuBU> alpha 3 has no sound
<UBuxuBU> i cannot hear anything
<UBuxuBU> do i have to install sound?
<gumus_> seems like no one here to help
<UBuxuBU> yeah  know
 * UBuxuBU looks down...
<UBuxuBU> i will boot into 1010 and make sure i have it there
<UBuxuBU> i have both installed
<UBuxuBU> same machine'
<UBuxuBU> 2 lubuntus on it
<UBuxuBU> 1010 has sound
<UBuxuBU> 1104 does nnot
<UBuxuBU> i wonder who took it out
<UBuxuBU> and why
<UBuxuBU> every single part is the same novariables
<UBuxuBU> both live in an asus g3 laptop
<UBuxuBU> both live in a  vm inside the g73
<UBuxuBU> one works one dont
<edu> hey. i don.t know if anybody is in here. i.m a lubuntu user. i have a problem with this damn skype for linux
<edu> i will tell you more on the subject, if it.s ok
<edu> the problem is with the mic. it,s doesn,t working. in the skype program all go with 'default' devices. the list to choose is very long for me. i have a front mic and a rear mic,the last one i use. it is enabled on alsamixer. please,i need assistance,when it.s posible. and ya,sorry for my english :)
<bioterror> edu, and with audacity or something else that microphone works okay
<bioterror> I assume
<edu> bioterror, yes indeed, in the system, the mic work fine
<edu> i have lubuntu 10.10 and the latest beta of skype ..
<bioterror> problem is with the skype
<bioterror> sorry, I cannot help with that since it's not a hardware problem
<bioterror> and you're not first one with that problem
<edu> i know i,m not the first. but i think that,s why linux isn.t gaining so much more. has everything i want,less a universal audio/video app. anyway, thanks for your response, bioterror . cheers :).
<edu> *a/v chat app , i was going to say .
<bioterror> hmmm yeah
<edu> pidgin has droped audio/video, i think. well, i,m interested on yahoo a/v protocol,like many others. gyachi work only with video, no sound,althought there is some ''codecs'' for audio. skype it,s a hole in the galaxy, kopete as well,only video, and there is NO chatting app ''cross-platform'', let.s say, than can do both,and will run on linux ,windoze,and others. at least that,s what i know. it,s a shame.
<bioterror> that's becouse most of the protocols are closed
<edu> yep,their  are closed.i know it,s not your fault,or linux community :).but i think some audio or video codecs,for example are closed too,and some deliver that without license.but again,sorry if i,m offtopic.
<bioterror> no problem
<edu> i,m just a little upsad that every time i run linux, for some purpose i have to go back to windoze
<bioterror> use skype for chatting :--)
<bioterror> I have skype on my workphone
<edu> i don,t have a wifi phone. and they really biil you good for 3g cover around here :)
<edu> bill
<bioterror> ahhh, romania
<edu> yep, the country of all wonders
<edu> but there are many linux users over here :).
<edu> well,i think it remains a option. run a virtual machine with windoze, and try skype. have a good day
<Newk> hi.. i'm having trouble with 2 keys of my keyboard but not always.. it's some config error (so the hardware is fine)... i found LXKeymap on Lubuntu site.. dut the link is dead.. is it still part of LXDE? its not in ubuntu repos
<taiga> hello, why is there an empty ##lubuntu and this channel too
<phillw> taiga: because if join a channel that does not exist, it creates it for you.
<taiga> phillw, it's a registered channel though
<taiga> frogballs owns it
<phillw> taiga: that would have been before we gained '#' status from freenode. That takes between 4 and 8 weeks for a decision, I currently have another '##' set of channels awaiting adoption as '#'
<taiga> but ##lubuntu was registered a long time after #lubuntu
<taiga> almost 2 year difference too
<phillw> in that case... no idea! #lubuntu already existed when I joined the team.
<taiga> i'm going to give it a try soon and i wanted to ask 1 thing, does live-cd install work on a pc with 256MB RAM? -64MB gfx cared shared
<taiga> card*
<phillw> taiga: it should do, but may be a little slow, for the install if you decide on it, use alternate or minimal install method.
<taiga> it's all on the livecd?
<phillw> the alternate and minimal installs can be gotten via the wiki pages.
<bioterror> 256MB should be enough for graphical installer
<phillw> bioterror: he loses 64MB to graphics, he's pushing it.
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> that's nifty
<bioterror> yeah, alternate
<bioterror> and get some more RAM, it wont hurt
<phillw> 192MB and standard GUI install is really pushing it. It should be possible, but it will be painfully slow.
<taiga> ok, btw, does wireless work out-of-the-box?
<Yorvyk> taiga, Yes,No,Maybe :)  depends on the device.
<taiga> hmm, k, we'll see then
<taiga> is it possible to use slovak language but fall back to czech?
<kvarley> I am using lxde and cannot remove the only panel on my workspace, why is that? It will let me delete a panel if I have more than one but will not let me fully remove all panels
<Yorvyk> kvarley, probably a safety thing as the loss of all panels would not be very good for a lot of users
<Newk> is LXKeymap only for the latest (l)ubuntu builds? 11.04?
<Newk> could someone please help me fixing 2 keys that seem muted by configuration (not hardware because in some cases they work perfectly).. it's my cursor-down key and delete key
<Yorvyk> Newk, there is a version for 10.10 in the lubuntu-desktop PPA
<Newk> i'm on 10.04
<Newk> because of some graphic card issues i had
<Newk> still not fixed ..because i installed 10.10 on my girlfriends machine and is still not fully fixed there.. so i guess lxkeymap is out of the picture for now
<Newk> Yorvyk: thanks for checking the repos
<Newk> oops
<Newk> xserver resetted when i killed the keytouchd-launcher
<Newk> i was trying if the problem was related using that one
<head_victim> I am having some problems with keyboard and mouse input hanging for a large amount of time and also at other times being sluggish.
<head_victim> The only way I received any control of my keyboard and mouse was to ssh into the box and purge lxinput
 * Newk downloads lxinput
<Newk> having a few keyboard problems myself
<head_victim> I fixed mine by removing lxinput :/
<head_victim> gilir you about? I had a quick question about bug 660260
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660260 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Xsession unable to boot after fresh install Maverick" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660260
<Newk> whoa... my lost keys are back.. weird... but happy! :D
<Newk> head_victim: thanx for pointing to that package
<head_victim> Newk: glad it works for you, let me know if you have any issues with keyboard/mouse lagging or hanging.
<Newk> i have none... but i wanted to set my mouse a bit faster then it is but seems something else is overiding it
<Newk> because when i click ok and open it again the value is back to the value before
<Newk> but i dont have a clean Lubuntu install on this machine.. i think that is causing it
<Newk> but happy my long lost keys are back in buissines
<gilir> head_victim, yes ?
<head_victim> gilir: I think I answered my own question sorry but I have uploaded those files for you
<head_victim> Sorry to have disturbed you
<gilir> head_victim, no problem, I still doesn't know why you had bug 660260, all seems normal :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660260 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Xsession unable to boot after fresh install Maverick" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660260
<head_victim> I can't really reproduce either without reinstalling.
<head_victim> I more just wanted to make sure no one else experienced it, I might have stuffed something up somewhere along the line.
<head_victim> I'm more than happy to close it off as unable to reproduce or something like that if that is the most appropriate course of action
<gilir> head_victim, yes, I'll close it for now, but if you can reproduce it, please re-open it and attached the .conf files and steps to reproduce
<head_victim> gilir: definitely thanks for taking the time to look at it (sorry I'm such a noob at this stuff, I have no idea what I'm doing but always willing to provide whatever is needed to help out)
<gilir> head_victim, don't be sorry, I should have proceed it earlier :/
<head_victim> On a side note, do you have any idea why my keyboard/mouse input would hang for a few minutes? And do you know any possible way to test what could cause that (the only "fix" I've found so far is to purge lxinput).
<gilir> hopefully, the bug tracker should be cleaner at the end of this week, so we will be able to proceeed bug more quickly
<gilir> head_victim, which version ? 10.10 or 11.04 ?
<head_victim> 10.10
<gilir> no :( and purging lxinput shouldn't do anything for this, very weird :/
<head_victim> I could have been coincidence, I will keep going and see if it happens again
<Newk> any idea why i cant set mouse speed in lxinput?
<Newk> what is overriding it?
<Newk> i have an ubuntu install on this machine and lxde on it wich i'm on now
<gilir> Newk, maybe gnome-session or another gnome component is overriding the settings
<gilir> gnome-session and gnome-setting-daemon are 2 good candidates for this :)
 * Newk checks
<head_victim> gilir: thank you for your efforts, if you can think of any way to test what is causing the hanging let me know, if I think I've pinned it down to a component I'll log a bug. Cheers mate.
<Newk> wow.. i just run gnome-session.. probably not a good idea :P
<Newk> i'm such a n00b
<Newk> haha
<head_victim> This is really odd, the input (keyboard/mouse) hang occurs even in an SSH session....
<Newk> hardware stuff?
<head_victim> Not the keyboard and mouse, it works fine on other computers (I"ve even swapped mid hang and it's fine and you go back to this pc and it's still hung)
<Newk> i had once (really long ago) a mouse on my amiga-computer that was prone to hang when my neighbour pressed the button to send on his radio-transmitter.. you those things like walkie-talkies but much stronger and stationary
<head_victim> Yeah but I've narrowed it down to this installation of Lubuntu
<Newk> oh ok
<Newk> so that rules out hardware.. unless the drivers are bad
<head_victim> It's a generic keyboard and mouse :P I haven't installed drivers for them
<Newk> i guessed so.. never did that too here
#lubuntu 2011-03-15
<Rak> hello down lubuntu have older revison downloads?
<Rak> does*
<jmarsden> Rak: Older revisions of all Ubuntu/Lubuntu packages are still in the repositories, you can downgrade packages with apt-get just as in all of the Ubuntu family.  Is that what you mean?  If not, what are you looking for?
<Unit193> Rak: I "think" 10.04 was the first stable Lubuntu
<Rak> o
<Rak> was just wondering
<Rak> I got a older computer it has 128 mb =P
<Unit193> CPU? I would say lubuntu is more lightweight
<Rak> Pen III coppermine
<Unit193> Rak: From the wiki "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu"
<Rak> yup
<jmarsden> Unit193: There was an lubuntu-meta pacakge (and therefore an lubuntu-desktop package) in Karmic 9.10, according to rmadison
<juanantonio> Hello. From my experience, I can say I have a PIII 800 Mhz with 256 Mb RAM (4 Mb Video shared), and everything is ok, not too fast, but usable with IM, mail, even aMule and Transmission
<juanantonio> and I have 10.10
<juanantonio> this is what I am using now, by the way
<Unit193> jmarsden: You're correct http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/lubuntu-desktop
<jmarsden> Unit193: Right;  I did   rmadison lubuntu-desktop    instead -- same kind of info just a command line interface to it :)
<juanantonio> The only question I have is that I do not know if it's possible to logout and relog in with the same programs I had, as KDE or Gnome do. Is that possible in LXDE?
<jmarsden> juanantonio: I am not sure; I know there was a bug requesting .xsession support, which would probably be one way to get that effect.
<juanantonio> A bug or a bot?
<jmarsden> bug #530503
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 530503 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Use .xsession from home user" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530503
<jmarsden> That bug report mentions a workaround : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/530503/comments/5   # which might work for you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 530503 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Use .xsession from home user" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<juanantonio> Ok, I am pasting in Chromium to see what tells to me, thanks a lot
<jmarsden> juanantonio: You're welcome.
<jmarsden> juanantonio: BTW you should be able to right click on the link (in xchat) and click on "Open Link in Browser" -- no need to cut and paste for that.
<juanantonio> Yes, that is what I have done, it's wonderful
<juanantonio> but I got a problem: I don't know what to do with the link
<juanantonio> I have read through it
<juanantonio> and i don't understand
<juanantonio> Let me have a look at my directories and files
<juanantonio> Uhuh
<juanantonio> but if I install this, will I lose my current configuration?
<juanantonio> Ok, I will try tomorrow. Thanks and good night
<mndrll> HI
<mndrll> hey i just install Lubuntu 10.10 on my hp notebook
<mndrll> does anyone knows how i can hotkeys for openning the terminal
<mndrll> and other stuffs??
<jmarsden> mndrll: See http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_change_the_hotkeys.3F
<mndrll> jmarsden, thanks!
<jmarsden> mndrll: You're welcome.  BTW, all I did was use Google to look for it :)
<mndrll> jmarsden, lol
<bobycake> Hello
<StamEhad> Hi!I'm trying to boot an ole PIII laptop with the Lubuntu 10.10 liveCD but it hangs in the screen with the ubuntu 10.10 and 4 dots.
<fade_> hi there
<fade_> im interested if someone has a solution to screen locking after suspend, on resume it just comes back to the desktop, does not ask for password
<leszek> hi
<Guest51561> I just set up a dual boot of XP and lubuntu 10.10. Everything was going fine, I was just wrestling with enabling wireless on ubuntu a little bit. After updating packages I restarted, and winxp no longer shows in grub. Just lubuntu twice, twice recovery, and two memtests. How can I return XP to the grub menu, or do I have something else wrong?
<leszek> AndrewRSM: install os-prober and run it from Lubuntus LxTerminal with root rights
<AndrewRSM> leszek, Thank you for the response, doing this.
<AndrewRSM> sudo os-prober
<AndrewRSM> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<AndrewRSM> Does that look good leszek?
<leszek> yep it does
<leszek> AndrewRSM: I think you need to execute now: sudo update-grub2
<leszek> or sudo update-grub
<leszek> which should update grubs menu
<AndrewRSM> I ran both of those. The two versions of linux, new followed by backup kernel (if I'm correct), memtest, and the windows install were listed.
<AndrewRSM> Will this be a common occurance following Linux kernel updates?
<leszek> yes unless you remove the old kernels. But be aware to test the newly installed kernel if its running ok for you before deleting the older ones
<AndrewRSM> ..?
<AndrewRSM> I just received a partial message with no name in front of it.
<AndrewRSM> "the newly installed kernel if its running ok for you before deleting the older ones"
<AndrewRSM> Hm, the rest of your message appeared. I guess it was an issue with my xchat.
<leszek> :)
<AndrewRSM> Do I need to delete old kernels?
<AndrewRSM> Or can I safely never manually delete old kernels indefinitely?
<leszek> You don't need to remove them
<leszek> but they will be useless if you don't use them and take up space
<AndrewRSM> So perhaps once I have a third, I should use the google and figure out how to remove the oldest one safely?
<leszek> you can remove them with synaptic, just like normally removing an application
<AndrewRSM> Ah ok.
<leszek> but make sure to remove the right kernel, with the right version number ;)
<AndrewRSM> ^_^
<fade_> im interested if someone has a solution to screen locking after suspend, on resume it just comes back to the desktop, does not ask for password
<AndrewRSM> Thanks again leszek.
<leszek> fade_: I guess xscreensavers settings might have an option for locking the screen before suspending
<leszek> AndrewRSM: no problem ;)
<fade_> unfortunatelly it does not, and i searched for 2 hours for a solution, does not exist
<fade_> i tried using gnome screensaver for this, but its not really working the way i would like to
<fade_> i was thinking of finding the script that prepares it for suspend and insert xautolock there to force screen lock before going to suspend, so when it wakes up, should be locked
<fade_> leszek did you make a youtube video for user llectro... ?
<leszek> llelectronics is actually my account ;)
<fade_> just watching it, can you tell me is locking of the screen work for you when using suspend option ?
<leszek> re
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i have modem 3g and iwanna change my provider dns cus its been 3 days or more icant visit many sites anynoe can help ?
<Newk> hi.. after reboot my 2 keys are not listening again ...arg!
<Newk> its either in X or in LXDE (or is that the same?) anyone know how i can narrow it down?
<Newk> brb. gonna try reboot after this dpkg-reconfigure
<Newk> still not working
<pakau> hello
<pakau> people
<pakau> any one online ?
<bioterror> maybe
<pakau> i have a some problems.. i just installed lubuntu.. and addicional drivers doesnt open.. update manager doesnt open..  it does not recognize my CD drives and it doenst include software center.. is this normal ?
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> software center missing is normal ;)
<pakau> hmm ok
<bioterror> pakau, what if you say in terminal "sudo update-manager"
<pakau> let me try
<bioterror> Newk, I didnt get your problem
<pakau> import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<pakau> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pakau>   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 26, in <module>
<pakau>     import pygtk
<pakau> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<bioterror> pakau, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<pakau> nothing changed
<bioterror> did it say it's already installed?
<pakau> 0 pakage updated 0 removed  0 installed
<pakau> yes
<pakau> it does
<bioterror> okay
<pakau> but shit this is fast
<pakau> lubuntu is really fast
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> I'm checking packages
<pakau> tks *
<bioterror> mohimon
<bioterror> pakau, seems like solution is fun :D
<pakau> lol what is the solution ? :P
<bioterror> http://community.livejournal.com/ubuntu_users/411194.html?thread=2896442#t2896442
<bioterror> I dunno if that works
<bioterror> my wife doesnt have any python files under /usr/local/bin/
<bioterror> do you have?
<pakau> nops
<pakau> neither :S
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> :D
<pakau> =)
<pakau> it is possible t change to xubuntu ?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> but that's not really lubuntu related problem
<bioterror> you have a fresh installation?
<pakau> yes
<pakau> i made a fresh instalation
<pakau> the update manager
<pakau> opened the 1st time
<pakau> it made some updates
<bioterror> hmmm
<pakau> and then restart.. after that... puff no more updage manager
<bioterror> could yo reinstall?
<bioterror> you
<pakau> yes
<bioterror> it takes ~25mins
<Newk> bioterror: i have two keys that fail to work inside LXDE. its the Delete and DownArrow keys.
<pakau> actually its the only cd i have here
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> pakau, is it 10.10 or 10.04?
<Newk> 10.10 ahs still some problems with hardware acceleration
<Newk> has
<Newk> on older graphic cards
<bioterror> Newk, every linux has probs with older graphics card with 3D :D
<bioterror> and with newer too :----)
<pakau> 10.10
<Newk> nope.. its working perfectly on 10.04
<pakau> hm ok
<pakau> maybe its because of  10
<bioterror> pakau, could be that python or something to updated and it went wrong
<pakau> 10.10
<bioterror> 10.10 works just fine
<pakau> hmm ok
<Newk> why on 11.04 already then? :p
<pakau> what about apt-get-install xubuntu-desktop ?
<pakau> can i do it ?
<bioterror> pakau, why not
<pakau> ok
<pakau> i can try
<Newk> lubuntu-desktop.. no?
<pakau> haaa
<pakau> yes
<pakau> lol
<pakau> it will fix ?
<Newk> could be
<bioterror> I think not
<pakau> ok i go for xubuntu then
<pakau> lets see if it works
<pakau> i just dont go for ubuntu cause its to heavy for this pc
<Newk> its a big monster :)
<pakau> yesss
<pakau> only works good on my quad core 4ram
<Newk> oops
<pakau> hope it doesnt uninstall my chromium tho
<Newk> bioterror.. do you know how to configure keyboard in lxde?
<pakau> i like chromium
<Newk> pakau: you can just install it afterwards again.. just ignore when it says it uninstall lubuntu/xubuntu desktop.. its just the metapackage not clean anymore
<bioterror> Newk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Newk> bioterror: i'll try that
<Newk> bioterror: i already did that and it didnt do the trick
<bioterror> does it work in tty?
<Newk> yes
<Newk> so its something in X11 or something
<Newk> (that sounds funny)
<Newk> (no i am not stoned)
<Newk> too bad my keyboard model is not listed in xkeycaps
<bioterror> use generic pc105 or something like that
<Newk> ok
<Newk> its a bit diffrent this one though
<Newk> the proper keys dont light up when i hit them... xkeycaps seems old.. too bad lxkeymap isnt in 10.04 repo
 * Newk tries to install lxkeymap anyway
<pakau> ppl he is asking me
<pakau> wich type of screen managment i want
<pakau> GDM  or LXDM
<pakau> wich one should i pik ?
<bonny> i need to play wormux on network how do i do it
<szczur> bonny, i would recommend going to #wormux
<szczur> and if you're running version 11.01 of warmux which is the latest
<szczur> then you can go to network play in teh main menu
<szczur> you should see two servers there
<szczur> conect to any of it, and wait for players :)
<szczur> bonny, for latest version use ppa
<szczur> http://www.wormux.org/phpboost/wiki/install-warmux
<Julz2k> hello
<szczur> hi
<Julz2k> I have a problem with my Lubuntu. I installed lubuntu 10.4 from my USB stick to my external drive, the installation went awesome trough, but on the startup i got the mesage "verifying dmi pool data" I checked the bios and all setings are optimal I can even run a live cd from my external drive and not only from my usb stick. Anny suggestions?
<Yorvyk> Julz2k,  nothing to worry about, it's just telling you what it's doing.
<Julz2k> the system could boot? It's a very low system via 500mhz but with 1GB ram
<Unit193> Julz2k: 500MHz will boot it
<Yorvyk> Julz2k, is the system not booting?
<Julz2k> it's not booting :(
<Unit193> Julz2k: And you said your BIOS supports booting from USB? Did you check to see it it's set to boot from your external? (for some, you have to set it to boot from the USB drive that's in there)
<Julz2k> yes I could boot it the last times with a live cd stored on the external hdd, but i couldn't install the system on the drive because i don't had another USB medium or the chance to install via dvdrom
<Julz2k> I think the mbr could be broken I will test a reinstall tomorrow
<aetherian> 'ello
<aetherian> lovin' the l'untu
<Cygnia> Greetings, after fresh install of Lubuntu (from iso, not from ubuntu regular) I cannot join any wireless networks; not even from "Join Hidden Wireless Network" Dialog just briefly pops up but disappears.
<Cygnia> The other problem I noticed is that Main Menu is totally blank, no programs or prefs or anything at all. Again, this is after totally fresh install.
<Newk> i think they'll like to know what version lubuntu
<aetherian> have you considered reinstalling it?
<aetherian> um
<aetherian> is there perchance a command(s) to upgrade java from 20 to 24 or 26 or whatever the latest update is?
<aetherian> so help me god I can not get this thing to install
<Cygnia> Hi, sorry, it's the latest stable 10.10 Lubuntu. I didn't try reinstalling, maybe I'll try that. Thanks.
<aetherian> um
<aetherian> no problem?
<aetherian> or even a program, or a setting within it, that does it...
<Newk> hmm doesnt look like lxkeymap is fully working.. i thought i saw a graphical layout in the screenshots
<Newk> like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PUPjYNFVMoc/TInxObl81fI/AAAAAAAAFuk/7BHIyTHTqmI/s1600/lxkeymap.png
<Unit193> aetherian: Please run this from lxterminal "java -version"
<Newk> i downloaded lxkeymap_0.3~ppa3_all.deb in the hopes i could comfortably configure my keymap to restore those 2 "deaf" keys
<Newk> evtest seems to report them fine
<Newk> i just dont know where to look anymore
<mark76> ♪
<Newk> :P
<mark76> :D
<Unit193> ♫
<mark76> I only have the one :-(
<Unit193> Couldn't help it :)
<Newk> xmodmap? xkb?
<mark76> Xchat character chart
<vicentebruno> hello people
<vicentebruno> i have a problem
<Newk> no i meant where to configure the keyboard layout
<vicentebruno> :*
<Newk> me too
<vicentebruno> people my lubuntu is not detecting my usb pen drive :( what coud it be ?
<mark76> xkb, probably Newk
<Newk> mark76: ah ok.. i'll google it up
<Newk> mark76: thanks!
<vicentebruno> can any one help me plz ? :)
<vicentebruno> i have a problem
<aetherian> Unit193: sorry I wasn't here, but would you like me to pastebin it, or just say the version
<Unit193> Runtime is the line I'm looking for
<aetherian> um, you mean this? "penJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)"
<aetherian> missing an O at the beginning...
<Unit193> You're not using Sun Java
<aetherian> figures.
<aetherian> not that I could figure out how to install the sun java, but oh well
<Unit193> aetherian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#Java%20applications%20doesnt%20work,%20I%20want%20propietary%20Java.
<vicentebruno> people can any one help me ? .. i incerted a usb pen drive but lubuntu doesnt detect it..... i have incerted the command    sudo lsmod | grep usb       and it does show 1 tho..    any one knows what could it be ???
<aetherian> running those things.
<aetherian> mmk, I'll test it at the java page
<aetherian> :D
<aetherian> <3
<aetherian> if only I had that before
<aetherian> only wasted 3-4+ hours the past couple of days failing at it
<jef91> Anyone know what it takes to get pcmanfm to display "Applications" properly
<jef91> ?
<jef91> Its not showing anything on one of my systems
<jef91> works fine on the other
#lubuntu 2011-03-16
<aetherian> lovely
<aetherian> it works
<Newk> now i've lost even more keys due to setxkbmap :( help!!
<EricR2427> Does "setxkbmap us
<EricR2427> Set it back to normal?
<Newk> i've got netherlands map so i'll try setxkbmap nl
<Newk> both nl or us do not give me my cursorkeys back...
<Newk> i have a 105 keys hewlett packard internet keyboard model no. 5302
<EricR2427> What is the output of "setxkbmap -print"?
<Newk> xkb_keymap {
<Newk> 	xkb_keycodes  { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"	};
<Newk> xkb_types     { include "complete"	};
<Newk> 	xkb_compat    { include "complete"	};
<Newk> xkb_symbols   { include "pc+nl+inet(pc105)"	};
<Newk> 	xkb_geometry  { include "pc(pc105)"	};
<Newk> };
<Newk> but then whith proper indention
<Newk> i didnt wanted to risk flood warning
<EricR2427> Try "setxkbmap -model evdev"
<Newk> phew.. at least i'm back to just 2 deaf keys
<Newk> thats a relief
<Newk> so whats evdev... some file that configures my keys?
<Newk> weird... my /etc/X11/xkb is empty
<Newk> ah.. but my /usr/share/X11/xkb not
<Newk> no evdev there
<Newk> it's a kernel thing?
<EricR2427> Hmm...mine has base, evdev, xfree86 and xorg
<Newk> at /etc/ or/usr/ ?
<EricR2427> at /usr
<EricR2427> Although comparison of all the .lst files in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules shows no differences
<EricR2427> So I'm not quite sure why that worked :)
<Newk> ah! got evdev there too
<Newk> (why did pcman's search not work??)
<Newk> ah didnt got to thank him :O
<aetherian> I must say, I prefer lxde to gnome, so far.
<Newk> good day/night people
<juanantonio> I got a little problem, I cannot print with an all-in-one printer
<juanantonio> from kubuntu I coud with no problem
<juanantonio> Any idea?
<aetherian> well
<aetherian> with all the plentiful and exact useful information you gave us, we should have an answer in no time.
<juanantonio> Yes, sorry
<juanantonio> I added psc 1110 printer to New Printer
<juanantonio> lubuntu sees it, it says to me that it is plugged, but it prints nothing
<juanantonio> even if it tells me Rendering completed
<juanantonio> and job finished, but nothing is printed
<aetherian> hmm
<juanantonio> I have deleted it to see if we try other way
<juanantonio> Let's see if I am wrong. I wanted to print, so I have created the printer in Manage Print Jobs, is that ok?
<aetherian> uhm
<juanantonio> No driver found in HP for that exact model, so I have tried the newst
<juanantonio> but I think it's not necessary to install a Proprietary driver
<Unit193> !print | juanantonio
<ubot5> juanantonio: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<juanantonio> I am having a look one by one
<Unit193> I don't think you need the last one
<juanantonio> Ok, thanks ;)
<juanantonio> Mmm, I see. Surely lubuntu comes with no HPlib installed
<juanantonio> Unit> Is that the reason? Have I to install from Synaptic hplip?
<Unit193> Worth a shot, don't you think?
<juanantonio> Yes, I'm trying
<juanantonio> Maybehplip already came with Ubuntu and Kubuntu and not with lubuntu, isn't that correct?
<Unit193> I wouldn't know that...
<juanantonio> Ok, I am installing. Tnanks, I will tell you about my success tomorrow
<Unit193> Ping my name so I see it!
<juanantonio> Ok, I will
<head_victim> jmarsden & UndiFineD I feel like an idiot, I have a feeling there is something wrong with the KVM I use regarding the input lag. I had "tested" for this by unplugging the keyboard and mouse from the KVM but never actually removed the USB lead that goes to the KVM. I'm testing it out better now so I'll let you know how it goes. I feel stupid.
<head_victim> If that's the problem there's something in the KVM blocking the input or something even when no input devices are connected.
<cofada> è questa la chat di supporto in italiano per lubuntu?
<cofada> this is the Italian chat support?
<kaipanoi> good morning! what's the best way to configure keyboard shortcuts in lubuntu?
<head_victim> kaipanoi: I think there's a package called lxkeymap that should help out with that, I'm just installing it to confirm for oyu
<head_victim> kaipanoi: nope was wrong sorry, I'll keep digging
<head_victim> kaipanoi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422861 is a good place to start, shows you were to edit the information
<head_victim> Sorry for the run around :)
<Spessi> hi guys.. i have to setup a netbook and i'm looking for a low-maintenance linux... do you think lubuntu is a good choose?
<head_victim> Spessi: Lubuntu is a good low resource choice, it requires no more maintenance than normal Ubuntu in my experience.
<Spessi> head_victim, well.. i´m sure the owner won´t look after any updates, etc. do you think lubuntu will work for a long time in this hard conditions? ;)
<Spessi> (he only needs to work with firefox and openoffice)
<head_victim> Spessi: as long as it's working it's set up no reason it won't work forever.
<Spessi> how can i create a desktop icon (link) to the /home/documents folder?
<head_victim> Spessi: not sure it's EXACTLY what you want but I'd start with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612815
<kosaidpo|> Spessi: i guess symblic link wud do that but not sue abt the icon part
<kaipanoi> thanks head_victim
<head_victim> kaipanoi: hope it worked for you
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: hello , i changed my dns with the google ones but evry boot to go back to the original
<Spessi> head_victim, thanks, i think it is exactly what i want. (i can't express my questions perfectly because my englisch isn't really good.. sorry)
<head_victim> Spessi: no problems
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: looking for a solution
<kosaidpo|> infact i followed this google but when i reboot it goes back to wht it was  http://code.google.com/intl/fr-FR/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<kosaidpo|> ill show you my file okies
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: sorry i don't know the information off the top of my head I'm trying to find some links to help out
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: okies cus i guess google wont have sumthin not correct  dont you think so i jst want to make it easy  AND TANKS
<kosaidpo|> http://pastebin.com/vxU3sPnW here you go my  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: shouldn't it be in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: I'd look at http://zipizap.wordpress.com/2010/09/04/configure-ubuntu-to-use-opendns-as-the-primary-dns-server/
<kosaidpo|> head_victim: yes i edited that but in order to not let it re-gernerate cus i have dhcp thing i shud do some edition in that file
<kosaidpo|> in the google link i sent theres evythin cus icant really explain it
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: maybe needs a space before the line? Looks like it should work to me according to what I've read
<kaipanoi> it turned out to be ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<head_victim> kosaidpo|: ah there you go then, glad you found a solution and I'll try to remember it myself
<kaipanoi> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hi all , i've installed Lubunto 10.10 on my eeepc 4g and now i'm tryng to use mumble but i cannot setup the microfone (in alsamixer work well). suggestions?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> #mumble
<pe_f> hi
<pe_f> i am installing lubuntu on eeePC 701
<pe_f> is it running from scratch ?
<pe_f> may I follow a tutorial ?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> pe_f: do you use internal SSD or external SD?
<pe_f> LXCC-Vincenzo:  internal ssd
<pe_f> but the installation fail
<LXCC-Vincenzo> so there is no problems generally. do you have 4GB?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ssd 4GB?
<LXCC-Vincenzo> pe_f: have you turn off all graphic effects?
<pe_f> LXCC-Vincenzo: no i'm gona try
<LXCC-Vincenzo> pe_f: let use ext2 fs and let choose ti install the updates AFTER the installation (maybe the problem is too low SSD space)
<LXCC-Vincenzo> *to
<pe_f> LXCC-Vincenzo: I see... thanks !
<pe_f> (i've got 4Go space)
<LXCC-Vincenzo> pe_f: no use swap then
<pe_f> ok
<UndiFineD> head_victim: did you find out
<esing123> hi
<esing123> would you recommend me using samba
<esing123> or should i just use an windows folder which I can take for up and downloads?
<bioterror> samba is my choice
<esing123> thanks
<kristian-aalborg> good whatever
<kristian-aalborg> is there a difference in the Lubuntu 10.4 and Ubuntu 10.4 kernel?
<kristian-aalborg> my wifi is flaky with ubuntu on the same machine as I have lubuntu on... weird
<syrinx_> kristian-aalborg: wifi can get tricky with ubuntu
<syrinx_> had some problems on my netbook for awhile, and had to use NDIS on my desktop
<ferbiss> hello
<kristian-aalborg> yes, but it should be the same for lubuntu and ubuntu as it is not desktop stuff.... or?
<ferbiss> may i have a question
<kristian-aalborg> ferbiss: sure
<ferbiss> how can i set a sound on lubunu 10.04, if alsamixer doetn's works
<ferbiss> ?
<ferbiss> doesn't*
<ferbiss> i've already instaled an aumix
<ferbiss> but terminal said me that there is no files named lke this
<kristian-aalborg> in terminal, you type alsamixer and nothing happens?
<ferbiss> it openes alsamixer but there doesn't works any keys
<ferbiss> only from laptop loudspeakers
<ferbiss> but i need from 5.1 surround
<ferbiss> i wanted to put louder s/pdif
<ferbiss> but it doesn't works
<ferbiss> any ideas?
<philipp__> hi
<philipp__> how do I turn wake on lan in lubuntu on ? :)
<philipp__> Bios is np but how do I do it in the os
<kosaidpo|> hello guys anynoe can  help me to solve this google dns thigy when i change it and unplug my 3g modem the resolve file go back as it was
<esing123> :*((
<esing123> bioterror here? :(***
<bioterror> still
<bioterror> im fixing my phone
<bioterror> hmm
#lubuntu 2011-03-17
<esing123> i fixed it
<esing123> :)
<esing123> Will samba be started every start automatically or do I have to add it to startup settings?
<esing123> sudo service smbd start
<esing123> sudo service nmbd start
<esing123> how do I run both commands every start?
<esing123> hi
<esing123> how do I add teamviewer to start up? in preferences/session preferences I cant add anything ?!
<esing123> bioterror :)
<rww> Hello. Are all of the packages in Lubuntu by default from the Ubuntu repositories, or does it use a PPA or something in addition?
<rww> (specifically, if you install off a Lubuntu CD. Sidegrading on an existing Ubuntu installation by installing lubuntu-desktop is tautologically all in the Ubuntu repositories :)
<esing123> hi
<esing123> someone here?
<Unit193> !hi | esing123
<esing123> hi uni193
<esing123> i want to start an application as root on startup
<esing123> adding to etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart @sudo teamviewer doesnt work
<esing123> only @teamviewer works but thats without admin priveleges
<esing123> Unit193 still wid me?
<Unit193> Still here
<esing123> so how do I solve this?
<esing123> is autostart correct file?
<esing123> should I write just "sudo teamviewer" without @ ?
<rww> "someone here?" and "someone here who knows how to answer my question?" are rather different questions ;)
<esing123> only bioterror knows the answer
<esing123> i will reboot
<rww> o.O
<GaryD> sorry, but what does only bioterror know the answer to?
<GaryD> i'd like to know the question. i just got here.
<esing123> someone wrote sth concerning my prob?
<rww> no
<Unit193> No help yet
<GaryD> esing123: what is the prob?
<esing123> hey GaryD
<GaryD> hey
<esing123> I want to autostart teamviewer as root
<esing123> (on startup)
<esing123> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart does not work as root
<Unit193> If you don't find help here, you can goto #ubuntu
<esing123> ok thx
<GaryD> esing123: have you tried to add a desktop file to ~/.config/autostart?
<esing123> No not yet. How does it worK?
<esing123> where is ~ ?
<esing123> etc ?
<Unit193> Home
<esing123> ah k
<esing123> oh
<esing123> GaryD I said  I want to run it as root
<GaryD> cause the desktop file to execute teamviewer as root...."gksu  teamviewer"
<GaryD> you will have to enter your password, but i think ther is a way to avoid that as well.
<Unit193> http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/09/01/howto-auto-launch-programsscripts-on-lxde-startup/
<esing123> mhm
<GaryD> sorry...had a phone call...you can add a line to your /etc/sudoers file tjo allow the command to be run as root without a password.
<GaryD> add the line "username ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/teamviewer"
<GaryD> replace username with your's and remove the quotes.
<GaryD> then use the sudo teamviewer command in the desktop file
<rww> and strongly consider using the command "sudo visudo" to edit sudoers, rather than editing the file directly.
<GaryD> yes...you should.
<GaryD> I am crazy i guess. I always use pcmanfm to find files, the option in the menu to "open current folder as root" and then leafpad to edit whatever file.
<GaryD> muhaha
<GaryD> anyone running 11.04 with nvidia 173?
<bioterror> Unit193, you can point people to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ if they want to know about adding things to startup ;)
<Unit193> bioterror: As root? I pulled it up, but didn't see how to start as root (I also didn't read it all)
<bioterror> hmm root
<jmarsden> Unit193: What is teamviewer, and why does it need to be run as root?
<bioterror> jmarsden, I cant understand neither why it needs to be run as a root
<Unit193> Kinda like VNC
<Unit193> jmarsden: ^^
<Unit193> jmarsden: I also don't know why it needs root... I am not the person asking
<jmarsden> Unit193: Does the info at http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-ubuntu-and-connect-to-windows-systems/ help?
<Unit193> jmarsden: I don't have TeamViewer installed, nor do I plan to.... I wasn't asking the question (and my frind uses TeamViewer and said it shouldn't)
<jmarsden> I would be *very* reluctant to run software not in the repos as root withotu first fully understanding it... sounds like a recipe for problems to me.
<Unit193> I know what the program is/does (I also know a person that uses) But again I'm not currently using it (I use VNC)
<bioterror> yeah, I tend to question these things from the help askers ;)
<Unit193> I should just ping you when people ask questions ;)
<bioterror> I was sleeping :D
<bioterror> Thu04:17  weechat irc.Freenode.#lubuntu -- <esing123> :: only bioterror knows the answer
<bioterror> trust is strong on me :D
<Unit193> You seem to know....
<bioterror> maye I should concentrate on lubuntu once again a little more, I've been playing with my phone for a week now
<bioterror> running arm linux and stuff like that :D
<jmarsden> Well, you could make your phone run Lubuntu :) :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, I'm working on it!
<jmarsden> :)
<bioterror> it runs linux and LXDE
<bioterror> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1016/0002n.jpg that's one guys phone ;)
<jmarsden> Then you're pretty close.  Cool!
<bioterror> yeah, some real hackers have been reverse engineering alot :D
<bioterror> jmarsden, if you're interested, you might want to chceck out: http://code.google.com/p/rhobuntu/
<jmarsden> bioterror: OK, can do.  The phone projects seem to be very device specific still... I will be more interested when they start to be more portable, I think.
<jef91> Anyone have any idea why the applications thing in pcmanfm might not work?
<jef91> It just doesn't show anything
<NortySpock> I'm trying to change the desktop background in lubuntu.
<NortySpock> However, the desktop preferences option doesnt do anything
<NortySpock> when I click on it.
<NortySpock> My process is (1) right click on desktop
<NortySpock> (2) left click on "Desktop Preferences"
<NortySpock> (3) then nothing happens. The context menu closes
<NortySpock> with no effect.
<NortySpock> This is on Lubuntu 10.04
<head_victim> NortySpock: hmm I click on that and it pops up a file browser
<head_victim> I am on 10.10 though
<NortySpock> hmm...
<NortySpock> I checked in Preferences -> Appearance, but that was window options and such.
<NortySpock> Hmm, maybe I'll switch to 10.10 then
<NortySpock> Since Lubuntu didn't have an LTS
<NortySpock> Which was news to me.
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hi all, i'm tryng to set a background into LXTerminal, were to set the image? and were to copy the image-file?
<head_victim> LXCC-Vincenzo: good question, I've never tried
<head_victim> LXCC-Vincenzo: I'd try something in ~/.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf
<LXCC-Vincenzo> head_victim: yes, i saw it, but there isn't an item background
<LXCC-Vincenzo> maybe i can try to insert
<head_victim> You might need to add one but I've no idea what the switch would be
<head_victim> Or it's possible you can only pick a colour, I don't really know sorry. You could try asking the mailing list or see if someone else comes along that can help
<LXCC-Vincenzo> in fact it not works
<Carl_> salve a tutti
<head_victim> LXCC-Vincenzo: sorry it's a fair way out of my league, I'd try the mailing list (details at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop) and someone there should be able to help.
<LXCC-Vincenzo> ty
<GaryD> ‎how can I set the applications used by xdg-open?
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> yo yo yo
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> hate this distro...
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> lubuntu doesnt save my resolution settings...
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> wrooom wrooom
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> should i try brubuntu
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> or trubuntu?
<LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS> which one is better?
<UndiFineD> LUBUNTU_DAY_FIRS: did you investigate ?
#lubuntu 2011-03-18
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i cant change my dns evry time i do the resolv.conf got regenerated again
<bioterror> use network manager
<Neosano> I can't wait for 11.04 release, where can I get beta?
<Neosano> or alpha....
<Neosano> just the latest thing
<bioterror> we have only Alpha 3, if I got this right
<bioterror> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<bioterror> grab a torrent and do upgrade
<bioterror> or do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<bioterror> ;)
<Neosano> oh and WTF
<Neosano> there's lubuntu control center
<Neosano> why isn't it there by default
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: im still facing the same poblem n icant visit many site can you help me
<jef91> Anyone know how I can define system wide which menu I want to use (gnome-menus vs lxmenu-data)?
<Neosano> can't choose a computer's name
<Neosano> any name I enter keeps flashing "That name already exists on the network"
<Neosano> I'm in a virtualbox btw
<Neosano> I mean I'm stuck installing it..
<Neosano> bahahha
<Neosano> type in one random letter and quickly cliecked NEXT so it had no time to show this idiotic message
<Neosano> XD
<Neosano> well...
<Neosano> Ill change it later..
<Seiryuu> I have some problems installing skype  - when I try running it after installing from the .deb package, it says something about a missing package - libqt.So. something, i can't quite remember correctly. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Jef91> Seiryuu
<Jef91> When running "skype" in terminal
<Jef91> what is the output?
<Seiryuu> that - library not found, it was called libqt.So.4 (can't  remember correctly I uninstalled the package)... would it help if I tried installing it again and trying to run it from console?
<Seiryuu> ah, here's the correct error
<Seiryuu> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4
<Seiryuu> searched for that package through synaptic, didn't give me anything
<Jef91> hold on
<Jef91> you on 64bit Seiryuu/
<Seiryuu> nope
<Seiryuu> 32, single processor
<Seiryuu> an ancinet ibm thinkpad
<Seiryuu> which works flawlessly on lubuntu, if I might add :)
<Jef91> huh hrm
<Jef91> is libqt4-dbus installed?
<Jef91> Most of the eror reports I am finding online relate to 64bit >.<
<Seiryuu> so did I
<Seiryuu> google didn't help at all
<Jef91> Yea sorry :-/
<Jef91> Shame Lubuntu doesn't offer forums
<Jef91> maybe drop a post on the Ubuntu boards
<Jef91> someone may be able to help out there
<Seiryuu> will do
<Seiryuu> thanks
<szczur> Jef91|AFK, sudo apt-get install libqtgui4
<szczur> this package contains the file you need
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<tbac2> hello I am using lubuntu 10.10 and I took ownership of /etc/ and subfolders and it broke sudo
<tbac2> now how can I restore ownership of the /etc/ directory without sudo
<kosaidpo|> tbac2: hang on ill give u mine okies but wht did u enter as a cmmd ?
<kosaidpo|> tbac2: drwxr-xr-x 121 root root 4096 2011-03-18 17:11 /etc/
<kosaidpo|> here you go
<tbac2> I did chown
<tbac2> chown -R username /etc/
<tbac2> drwxr-xr-x 121 root root 4096 2011-03-18 17:11 /etc/ will work?
<kosaidpo|> noo i jst give the defaut one
<tbac2> huh?
<tbac2> if I use that it will fix sudo?
<kosaidpo|> type sudo chown -R root:root /etc
<tbac2> sudo wont work
<tbac2> its broken
<kosaidpo|> ahhh
<tbac2> sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<tbac2> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<kosaidpo|> im sorry i cant help
<kosaidpo|> hang on ill search
<kosaidpo|> tbac2: try this sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<kosaidpo|> sryy i foegot u sudo doesnt woek
<kosaidpo|> :P
<kosaidpo|> use su then
<kosaidpo|> tbac2: use su
<darking> hi! i would like to create a new voice in the menu under "internet"
<darking> how can i do that?
<bioterror> voice?
<darking> link
<darking> sorry for my worst english... :S
<bioterror> darking, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ check from there
<darking> found, thank you biterror :)
<darking> bioterror, sorry :)
<winsen1> hello every body i've probleme, with grub
<winsen1> grub loading stage1.5.  grub loading, please wait... error 17
<winsen1> can you help me? i had reintalled winxp  cause i had 2 os ubuntu+winxp, and 'd like to reinstall ubuntu also, but unfortunely i have had this problem
<Unit193> winsen1: http://hertenberger.co.za/2007/08/26/grub-error-17/
<winsen1> thank you i m testing
#lubuntu 2011-03-19
<Guest18532> how can I add new app because I don´t see main menu
<Guest18532> I don´t see gpicview under graphic
<SchleuderPeter> good morning!
<Unit193> Not morning here...
<popman> hey
<SchleuderPeter> here its 4 am
<popman> o
<SchleuderPeter> today, or mainly yesterday i found out some strange things with ubuntu
<SchleuderPeter> the how-to about switching from ubuntu to lubuntu doesnt work
<SchleuderPeter> after doing all steps, i see the lubuntu layout, but nothing reacts.
<SchleuderPeter> after installing "new" VGA card and then the ubuntu10.10 it crashes. the alternate CD works well, but when the gnome or any other X starts, its freezing.
<SchleuderPeter> after switching back the GPU from the 32MB ATI rage128 to the 8MB rage it works fine...
<SchleuderPeter> but nothing told me, that there is a problem with the GPU. i got some errors about memory... but the RAM is well working and checked with memtest.
<SchleuderPeter> now im installing lubuntu again... just for your knowledge: if there something strange, change the GPU
<SchleuderPeter> "system will now shutdown for reboot" and nothing happens. is this a known problem?
<SchleuderPeter> i'am really surprised! it only takes 260MB of RAM after booting. made a soft-reset
<SchleuderPeter> okay, bye!
<Fudge> hi can i install the lxde-desktop by just  install lubuntu-desktop, or does the hole lubuntu-desktop change splash and everything?
<head_victim> Fudge: If you just want lxde then just install lxde :)
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of running Lubuntu from a 4 gb cf card, anyone tried something like that?
<Seiryuu> I have quick one... is there a key binding to switch desktops in lubuntu?
<Seiryuu> couldn't find one on google
<szczur> Ctrl+Alt+Arrow left/right
<Seiryuu> thank you sir! you saved me a lot of needless clicking! :)
<szczur> :)
<MrQ_> Hello. What are the system requirements for Lubuntu?
<MrQ_> Okay does anyone know how many GBs does it require for default installaion?
<szczur> MrQ_, i'd say 4GB or more would be optimal if you want to install some programs later
<szczur> 4GB or more ofc :)
<MrQ_> You mean the defaullt installaion would fill a 4GB HDD?!
<szczur> installation will use 2-2,5 GB i think (i did it almost one year ago :) )
<szczur> or maybe less
<MrQ_> Ah
<kristian-aalborg> MrQ_: it should, easily
<szczur> i said that 4 GB will be enough if you would like to install some programs later
<MrQ_> Okay, May I ask how unstable is the latest alpha? I need to install an OS on an old Pentium II PC, and seeing that it has to be now and that there are lots of changes from 10.10 and 11.04, I'm considering installing the alpha permenantly. That's why I'm questing the stability.
<szczur> for pentium II processors you have to use 10.04
<szczur> since 10.10 don't support such old CPUs
<szczur> 10.10 or later*
<kristian-aalborg> MrQ_: could you give the full specs of the machine - perhaps a link to a review or something?
<MrQ_> ... I thought Lubutnu was made to revive old PCs!
<MrQ_> It's Pentium II, 128MB ram -i think-, and 4GB HDD
<kristian-aalborg> MrQ_: Lubuntu might be fine, I put it on an Eee 2g surf (which is very modest despite not very old)
<kristian-aalborg> I hate to steal lubuntu's thunder, but it might not be the right choice here
<kristian-aalborg> but give it a shot, the installation should be painless
<MrQ_> kristian-aalborg: what do you suggest then?
<MrQ_> PS: I need it user-friendly since it'll be used by kids
<szczur> MrQ_, for 128MB RAM i would recommend installation form Minimal CD
<szczur> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<MrQ_> Slow internet connection.
<szczur> you can use ubuntu server iso to install pure command line environment and finish the installation using instructions i tgave you earlier
<kristian-aalborg> MrQ_: perhaps if you have some ram lying around or could easily get some?
<Guest6639> hi, trying to install lubuntu kinda stuck on the Who are you? page
<Guest6639> won't let me click forward
<Unit193> Do you have a space in your username?
<Guest6639> no
<Guest6639> ah figured it out
<Guest6639> caps in username
<kosaidpo|> Ool: j'etait la desus a peu pes 3 jours et poser le pblem sur stackflow et pesonne ne la resolu
<Unit193> !fr | kosaidpo|
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: sorry iwas in the fr room n by accident i posted it here
<Unit193> kk, I hit that wrong anyway :/
<kosaidpo|> Unit193: ??
<Unit193> kosaidpo|: The bot can direct you to the french channels if you say !french (not !fr)
<kosaidpo|> ahh Unit193 nice
#lubuntu 2011-03-20
<GaryD> Hi everyone. Do you know why I have 7 chromium-browsers running as root?
<bonny> how do i enable compositing in lubuntu?
<JLuc> Hello
<JLuc> Im looking for drivers to get the photos out of a camera
<MrChrisDruif> Hai JLuc
<JLuc> hai MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> What happens when you attach your camera with USB?
<JLuc> nothing happens...
<JLuc> the drv page is http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010439.asp
<JLuc> well something happens exactly this :
<JLuc> the window opens with the content of the SDcard
<JLuc> I see the img files
<JLuc> but cannot opens them
<JLuc> nor copy them in a HD repertory
<JLuc> If I look at their property, something strange is
<JLuc> "file size is 3Mo" (for example)
<JLuc> but "file size on disk is 0 Mo" (allways)
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...that's weird...did you install the restricted-extras? Sometimes it's due to not supported formats that you can't do anything with them....not sure thou
<JLuc> I probably dont have installed the restricted extras (i dunno what itis)
<JLuc> in the other "permissions" property pane, owner = group = 0
<JLuc> and all accesses are to 'nothing'
<JLuc> maybe i should change this ?
<JLuc> but i cant change through this right clic interface
<JLuc> may be i should go console
<JLuc> (when i try to change through the property pane, there is an error message like : "operation not available" but in french)
<JLuc> i have launched lxterminal
<JLuc> but how do i know the adress of the camera ?
<JLuc> its apparent adress in the window is gphoto2://[usb:001,002]/DCIM/113CANON
<JLuc> is is not accepted if i ask cd gphoto2://[usb:001,002]/DCIM/113CANON
<JLuc> how to get there ?
<stlsaint> JLuc: what are you trying to do?
<JLuc> i would like to chmod the photos files
<JLuc> and to chown them since they have 0 owner and 0 rights as for now
<JLuc> so as to get access to them
<szczur> to copy yourphotos i would use F-Spot or shotwell program. it will be able to copy images onto the hard disk
<JLuc> ok so f-spot and shotwell are 2 programs dedicated to get photos from cameras ?
<szczur> there is more programs like this, but i don't remember the names right now
<szczur> and your camera don't act as a normal usb drive so it should be the solution
<JLuc> ok
<JLuc> i'll get shotwell from synaptic
<JLuc> strange : shotwell ask to unmount the camera from the filesystem
<JLuc> sure unmounting is not formating....
<JLuc> ok it accesses the photos
<JLuc> ... and scans the all HD...
<pip__> I need to find error logs for an update manager crash, whereabouts would they be?
<JLuc> and it seems to import well too
<szczur> JLuc, so it basically works, right?
<JLuc> yes szczur !
<JLuc> everything is fine through shotwell
<szczur> great :)
<JLuc> thank you very much for your help :-)
<JLuc> shotwell creates one specific repertory for everyday with a photograph
<JLuc> that's a lot
<JLuc> but well...
<JLuc> see you !
<jango> hi
<jango> any one?
<jango> does any one now how to repalce xarchive to file-roller on right click menu context?
<linuxman410> lubuntu is the greatest it bought by 650 mhz laptop back to life and it flies on it
<linuxman410> what are the lowest specs anyone has got this running on
<ubuntu_> hola
<GaryD> Hi all. Why does the "browse c drive" link in my menu open in chromium instead of pcmanfm? even file links open in chromium. how can i stop this?
<szczur> GaryD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#When%20clicking%20in%20Chromium%20%22Show%20in%20Folder%22%20it%20spawns%20a%20new%20tab%20that%20shows%20only%20directory%20listing
<szczur> this should fix your problem
<GaryD> szcur: thanks, i did that, but then irc links tried to open in pcmanfm. how would i change that?
<GaryD> szczur: sorry. spelled your name wrong.
<szczur> hmmm
<GaryD> indeed.
<szczur> it's problem, since XChat uses xdg-open for handling links
<GaryD> so does chromium. however, i use pidgin for irc.
<szczur> aaah, so wait
<GaryD> ok
<szczur> Tools -> Preferences
<szczur> on Browser tab choose Chromium from Browser selector
<GaryD> links from pidgin work fine. irc links in chromium try to open in pcmanfm.
<GaryD> i found this out when i clicked on the irc link on the smarty site.
<GaryD> i changed the xdg file back to normal, and now they open in chromium again. all links do.
<GaryD> i installed libfile-basedir-perl, and things worked for a while, but then they stopped working right again.
<GaryD> i uninstalled the package.
<GaryD> opening in chromium again.
<GaryD> i updated the mime database....no good.
<GaryD> szczur: I will be back later. I have to go. thank you for your help.
<cladff> hi
<cladff> i'm looking for sharing folder under lubuntu
<cladff> without success
<cladff> smbd can help me plz
<cladff> ?
<cladff> is ther somebody here?
<aetherian> huh buh wha
<aetherian> whadda need
<dio525i> hi i'm looking to recycle an old PC as a desktop/server in my house ....I had ubuntu(gnome) installed but the system was far too slow to be comfortable to use (single core 2.4GHz + 512RAM) My question here is if lubuntu uses the same repos as ubuntu-main?
<szczur> dio525i, yes, the repository is teh same
<szczur> the*\
<dio525i> thanks!
<dio525i> i would have just installed lxde and removed gnome but i tried to go with debian and formatted my system only to find there's some issue with the video card that pwns me as soon as it loads gdm and i'm just too lazy today to bother with that haha thanks szczur ....i'll be back to let you know how it went once i've got everything configured again...cheers
#lubuntu 2012-03-12
<leftyman> solved the CPU scaling problem, thank you all
<mayko> i found out why my mic wasn't picking up - the mic itself was dead. >_< I'd tried jiggling the plug in the socket which I'd expected to create *some* noise, but apparently not. Oh wellllll ....
<Halexander9000> Greetings gentlehumans! I'm using the LXDE desktop manager with ubuntu, messed around changing my desktop wallpaper, and eventually went into the advanced menu and checked something. Now, whenever I right click on the desktop, I get a strange new menu instead of the one that allowed me to organize my icons. Is there a way I can revert that?
<CTtechguy> Halexander9000:  pcmanfm --desktop-pref  select advanced and uncheck 'Show menus provided by windows managers when desktop is clicked'
<Halexander9000> CTtechguy: Yes, that did seem to do the thing. Thank you.
<CTtechguy> np
<Halexander9000> CTtechguy: Have you ever used usestealth.com?
<CTtechguy> never
<Halexander9000> CTtechguy: People suggest it's better that Google.com since it doesn't track you. I have reason to believe that it's a lie.
<CTtechguy> why do you say think that?
<Halexander9000> Well, let me put it this way.
<Halexander9000> If you really wanted to track someone who had a good reason not to want to be tracked while searching for things online, which site would you go to?
<Halexander9000> If I had unlimited funds, I'd go to usestealth.com.
<Halexander9000> For starters.
<Halexander9000> Don't you agree, CTtechguy?
<CTtechguy> If I wanted to surf anonymously I would use a tor
<Halexander9000> Define "tor".
<Halexander9000> Please.
<CTtechguy> onion router?
<Halexander9000> Could you please be more specific?
<CTtechguy> https://www.torproject.org/
<Halexander9000> How do you know that resource isn't corrupted as well?
<Halexander9000> How do you know that my same logic doesn't apply to that particular website just as well as it did with usestealth.com?
<Halexander9000> Why should I trust people I don't know?
<CTtechguy> sorry I'm just not that paranoid
<Halexander9000> Well, people have called me a paranoid android for a reason. ;D
<CTtechguy> I can see why lol
<Halexander9000> I'd rather not search for suspicious things online at all. At least not in the traditional way.
<Da|Mummy> i hate to break it to you, but nobody cares what you look up online
<Halexander9000> CTtechguy: I apologize if you perceive me as anti-social.
<Halexander9000> Da|Mummy: Exactly!
<Halexander9000> Why, I could go down a conspiracy theory spiral ad infinitum. But in the end. Who cares?
<Halexander9000> We may never know. :P
<Da|Mummy> we do know, nobody will care
<Halexander9000> And if there is, we have no means to know.
<Halexander9000> So why should we care?
<Da|Mummy> we dont
<Halexander9000> Why not just admit that we're powerless to elements surrounding us, affecting out lives at their will? That we're all puppets on string they can play with whenever they feel like it?
<Da|Mummy> the only way theyll have you on a string is if youre paranoid to even go online
<Halexander9000> Yup. Ignorance is bliss.
<PsyCl0ne> Morning everyone. Can some one assist me with getting my desktop to come out of standby properly. I've used the xfce4 power manager to enable standby but when I try to wake it up nothing happens with the display although I do see the tower come back to life.
<holstein> PsyCl0ne: i can really only suggest trying different kernels... sometimes i just fire up a few live CD's and try and test different kernel revs that way
<holstein> you can try different graphics drivers, or searching around for something helpful in the forums by the model name
<PsyCl0ne> holstein: Ok I will look into it, honestly though I am fairly new to using linux, and this is quite aged hardware. If I am not mistaken its an AMD K6 with some nvidia graphics card.
<holstein> yeah, you might just be expecting too much from that hardware, but you can always make you own kernel with support for what you need
<PsyCl0ne> holstein: is it difficult to create a kernel?
<mark76> IS it possible to install the lxpanel indicator applet on Squeeze?
<mark76> Ignore the emphasis. My shift key is slow
<AngelForget> Good morning to all
<AngelForget> I excuse you give good advice to clean my Lubuntu 11.10
<AngelForget> ?
<Myrtti> what do you mean by cleaning?
<AngelForget> system
<haemogoblin> morning
<haemogoblin> :)
<haemogoblin> anyone familair with running Darkplaces with quake?
<venik212> When I run sudo apt-get update the system gets stuck in: "99% Waiting for headers" for EVER.  What do I do?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> i just want to know if the latest update on Lubuntu 12.04 has the option for autologin
<hosoka> will this be build in or not ? And if this can be possible.
<phillw> hosoka: I've not checked, but I would imagine it is there, as it is a standard build package.
<hosoka> hello phillw
<hosoka> how are you
<phillw> hiyas hosoka I'm well, busy with QA stuff for the 12.04.
<hosoka> the reason asking was that it was not build in by default in previous versions of Lubuntu but needed to install e.g. gdm instead. Any workaround withing lxdm was not working for me.
<phillw> hosoka: In that case, you'd be better asking on the mailing list.
<hosoka> done so. I was given the workaround already suggested in the lxdx wiki and that does not work for me.
<hosoka> so since then using gdm instead.
<phillw> as 12.04 uses LightDM I'd be most suprised if the DM is the issue here.
<hosoka> Noticed that in other distro of linux was already build in when looking at e.g. bodhi linux or linux mint. So was wandering if Lubuntu would do the same.
<hosoka> is not a big issue, but would be handy you know.
<hosoka> for the rest the memory issue should be taken in consideration using less cpu and ram
<phillw> hosoka: well, the testers for 12.04 are mainly on https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa Ask them if they have it running under 12.04, i've not seen mention of it on that mailing list.
<hosoka> ok, will check it out. thanks
<phillw> if you go join, I'll approve you immediately.
<hosoka> ok, thanks
<hosoka> phillw: done currently
<hosoka> check it out
<phillw> hosoka: approved :)
<hosoka> phillw: thanks. Will do the needfull to improve Lubuntu as usual
<CatalanGuy> hi
<CatalanGuy> is it normal that the lubuntu downloading is so slow?
<phillw> CatalanGuy: are you torrenting it, or doing a direct download?
<CatalanGuy> direct download
<CatalanGuy> the torrent is down
<CatalanGuy> for 10.04
<phillw> ::sigh::, well if that is the case, everyone will be hammering the poor server :/
<phillw> I'll look to getting the secondary link back up for 10.04.
<bobweaver> Hello there is there a ppc iso ?
<bobweaver> of lubuntu ?
<phillw> my Server provider decided to delete all my secondary copies of the isos.
<phillw> bobweaver: there is a 12.04 for Macs, our 1st foray into that architecture.
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> so I should install ppc server ubuntu then lxde-core or lubuntu desktop ?
<bobweaver> then change kernel
<phillw> bobweaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing has the details.
<phillw> bobweaver: you can get the ppc directly from that page. I do ask that everyone does join the https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa as you guys with the kit are actually responsible for if we do get Mac release :)
<bobweaver> done with launchpad
<phillw> approved :D
<bobweaver> :)
<phillw> don't forget to subscribe to the ML
<CatalanGuy> i don't know in spain the download is so slow
<CatalanGuy> for 10.04
<CatalanGuy> http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/10.04/
<CatalanGuy> from this page
<phillw> 10.04 there is only one server for 10.04, as I said, my server provider decided to delete my copies of the Iso's
<CatalanGuy> oh sorry
<phillw> I'll ask my new server to go grab them.
<CatalanGuy> so what you recommend me
<CatalanGuy> i have an old laptop with 512 mb RAM
<CatalanGuy> I tried Puppy but I don't like it
<bobweaver> looks like a 404 at thouse links http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds/12788/downloads
<bobweaver> tried rsync zsync and http
<phillw> CatalanGuy: at the moment, you will have to suffer the only link available. I'll go ask my server to grab a copy - but like with yourself, it could take a while.
<CatalanGuy> thanks phillw
<wxl> um
<Benkinooby> hi, is there a notable difference in performace between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<wxl> bobweaver: how did you get to those???
<CatalanGuy> I think lubuntu is quite lighter
<phillw> bobweaver: I think the iso's are currently rebuilding.
<CatalanGuy> needs less RAM
<bobweaver> I just followed links
<wxl> oh oh it's beta
<wxl> sorry
<bobweaver> from the wiki xw
<wxl> maybe you want something more recent?
<phillw> bobweaver: whilst they rebuild, they are off line. you can always grab the beta, that does not rebuilt daily
<wxl> bobweaver: no 404s here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/13388/downloads
<bobweaver> Thanks
<bobweaver> that is working lnow
<phillw> dailies seem to get rebuilt at about 17:00 UTC each day. It is quite a task for the server to build them all!
<bobweaver> thanks guys here is a log if it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/880692/
<bobweaver> here is second one http://paste.ubuntu.com/880695/        Thanks again
<phillw> CatalanGuy: I'm pulling in the iso at 11 Mb/s ... So it appears not to be a problem with the libre server. I'll post you up a link once the sii server has it.
<CatalanGuy> thanks philipballew
<CatalanGuy> phillw,  sorry
<phillw> CatalanGuy: you are welcome to try thesii.org/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso to see if it is any faster for you.
<phillw> http://thesii.org/thesii.org/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<phillw> GRRRRR
<CatalanGuy> Not Found
<phillw> http://thesii.org/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<CatalanGuy> now it goes fast
<phillw> too many thesii's :P
<CatalanGuy> thanksss
<phillw> you are more than welcome, I'll go and edit the wiki.
<CatalanGuy> merci beaucoup!
 * phillw loves that new server :D
<CatalanGuy> by the way and just for curiosity
<CatalanGuy> why do u use lubuntu?
<CatalanGuy> you work on old computers ?
<phillw> CatalanGuy: because I firmly believe in allowing "older" computers have a bang up to date, fantastic operating system.
<CatalanGuy> so nice
<phillw> for myself, I like it because it uses very little resources & allows my laptop to do stuff that would otherwise be an issue.
<CatalanGuy> i hope it runs well on my acer aspire 1363 with 512 MB RAM
<CatalanGuy> xD
<CatalanGuy> amd sempron 3000+
<phillw> CatalanGuy: it'll love having 512MB of Ram,
<CatalanGuy> hehe
<CatalanGuy> and what about the hard disk
<phillw> CatalanGuy: why are you not using 11.10?
<CatalanGuy> mmm
<CatalanGuy> cause I'll do an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<phillw> 10.04 is really for pre i686 chipsets, lubuntu has come on a long way since then.
<CatalanGuy> mm
<phillw> CatalanGuy: lubuntu does not have LTS's
<CatalanGuy> ups
<CatalanGuy> so...
<phillw> we do not have enough people to support an LTS.
<CatalanGuy> i understand
<CatalanGuy> well first I'll try 10.04
<CatalanGuy> cause i'm used to gnome
<CatalanGuy> and if i like xfce then i'll upgrade to 12.04
<phillw> lubuntu 12.04 will be running under LightDM, we are moving from lxdm to pool meagre resources.
<CatalanGuy> i didn't understand that
<phillw> CatalanGuy: for more general chat about things, please do /join #lubuntu-offtopic where we can discuss how lubuntu came to exist.
<CatalanGuy> get it
<CatalanGuy> got it
<pip__> why is ndiswrapper on the 12.04 beta1 cd as it appears not to function?
<pip__> I do like its inclusion though
<pip__> oh, I mean in a live environment not an actual install
<phillw> pip__: Whilst everyone hates me sounding like a record that is stuck on one track, please do read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Reporting_Bugs
<pip__> ah, ok.  I asked on the forums if I'd reached the bug reporting stage as the same problem occurs with the Lubuntu beta1 12.04 live environment & a barebones install on physical hardware from the march 3rd mini iso.  Thanks Phill, you always seem to have an answer for me :-D
<phillw> pip__: I am also still learning about QA stuff, I do try to keep that page updated.
<pip__> I'll be sure to check it out.  I'll have to file the bug tomorrow, it'll keep me out of trouble for a while at least.  Thanks again & TTFN
<CatalanGuy> man, it seems installing lubuntu after puppylinux it's quite a mess
<KM0201> why is that?
<CatalanGuy> i don't know, the screen becomes blank while installing
<CatalanGuy> maybe there's a conflict with files
<CatalanGuy> it seems lubuntu 11.10 has problems with graphics card
<CatalanGuy> i'll try to install 10.04
<KM0201> what graphics card? (and i find that hard to believe, since Lubuntu has no 3D, etc.. enabled by default)
<KM0201> CatalanGuy: somehow i doubt 10.04 is going to solve your issue, if it's a problem w/ 11.10?  what makes you think 10.04 will solve it?
<CatalanGuy> i don't know
<KM0201> CatalanGuy: LTS, has nothing to do with your issue, and it's not going to make a difference
<CatalanGuy> so i cannot run lubuntu on my old laptop :(
<KM0201> the odds of something working on 11.10, and working on 10.04 (unless there is a specific bug report)... is very unlikely
<KM0201> CatalanGuy: i wouldn't say that
<KM0201> i don't think its your graphics device
<CatalanGuy> my screen changes colours strangely
<KM0201> that still doesn't mean its a graphics problem
<KM0201> again, Lubuntu doesn't run any 3D, etc.. it starts up totally 2D, there'sno logical reason any GPU shouldn't be able to boot.
<CatalanGuy> then i don't know
<CatalanGuy> maybe should i format the hdd first
<CatalanGuy> cause there's puppy installed
<KM0201> does the live cd/usb boot for lubuntu?
<CatalanGuy> yes
<CatalanGuy> but when i start installing
<CatalanGuy> pump
<CatalanGuy> the screen gets strange
<KM0201> whats the GPU anyway?
<CatalanGuy> i don't know it's an old amd sempron
<CatalanGuy> is there a compatible hardware list for lubuntu?
<KM0201> lol, let me get this straight... you don't know your graphics card problem, but you've drawn the conlusion that your problem is a bug in lubuntu with your graphics card.
<KM0201> sorry, don't know your graphics card
<KM0201> CatalanGuy: boot the lubuntu live cd, open a terminal and "lspci" and see what it kicks out for your GPU
<CatalanGuy> ko
<CatalanGuy> i canno't say it because the screen freezes
<KM0201> hmm
<CatalanGuy> Home > Drivers > Categories > GRAPHICS BOARD > OTHERS
<CatalanGuy> Acer Aspire 1360 VGA Driver 7972
<CatalanGuy> but i could install puppy linux without problems
<KM0201> are you in puppy now?
<CatalanGuy> i'm rebooting and i'll be
<CatalanGuy> in secs
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> get to puppy, then open a terminal, type lspci and hit enter
<CatalanGuy> done
<CatalanGuy> last line: vga compatible controller: via technologies, inc k8m800...
<KM0201> hmm,
<CatalanGuy> K8M800/K/N800/K8N800A
<KM0201> yeah, thats an MSI board IIRC< and i had that board, and linux ran fine on it
<KM0201> but i think i used an AGP video card
<CatalanGuy> I'll try to reformat whole HD
<CatalanGuy> hmm
<KM0201> i don't think that will change anything either, but if thas what you want to do, ok
<CatalanGuy> then maybe the cd is corrupt
<CatalanGuy> i don't know
<CatalanGuy> thanks anyway KM0201 ;)
<KM0201> i wish i had an answer for you
<KM0201> perhaps starting w/ acpi disabled
<KM0201> CatalanGuy: take a look under "Changing the CD's default boot options"   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<KM0201> specifically the "F6" part
<CatalanGuy> THANKS
<CatalanGuy> i've disabled all F6 options
<CatalanGuy> trying.....
<CatalanGuy> no luck, same problem
<CatalanGuy> :(
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i'm guessing bad RAM.. try the alternate install CD maybe?
<CatalanGuy> yes i can try that
<CatalanGuy> i'll come later
<CatalanGuy> thanks anyway KM0201
<CatalanGuy> :)
<KM0201> yeah, i'd try the 11.10 alt. cd, but thats just me.
<KM0201> i don't think 10.04 is gonna do anything for you.
<CatalanGuy> one last thing KM0201
<CatalanGuy> what do u recommend
<KM0201> shoot
<KM0201> what do i recommend?
<CatalanGuy> ext2 ext3 or ext4
<KM0201> ext4
<CatalanGuy> for an old PC?
<KM0201> the filesystem in this case, is irrelevant
<CatalanGuy> ok thanks
<CatalanGuy> later
<milen8204> I could not run spell cheking on xchat in Lubuntu
<milen8204> anyone can help ?
<oyinboz> anyone home? Im sitting with a ancient laptop trying to install lubuntu. It should meet the requirements but when I choose "try lubuntu without installing" I only come as far as to a terminal. Any ideas? Using a DVD that works like clockwork on my other machine.
<CatalanGuy> at least your screen doesn't freeze
<oyinboz> Intel 3, 796 MHz and 256 RAM. And heavy as a rock. It got XP running atm.
<oyinboz> Hehe, yeah.
<CatalanGuy> mine gets frozen
<oyinboz> Kind of wierd colours as it loads, compare to my eeePC running lubuntu.
<CatalanGuy> when installing lubuntu 11.10
<CatalanGuy> yes
<CatalanGuy> wierd colours
<CatalanGuy> exactly
<CatalanGuy> this is what happens to me
<CatalanGuy> you too?
<CatalanGuy> my god i though i was alone in this hell
<oyinboz> well, yes compared to my eeePC wich got the cool blue this is quite wierd
<oyinboz> but mine don't freeze
<oyinboz> I come to a terminal
<oyinboz> annoying thing is that this piece of computerhistory can't bbot from a USB and I'm down to my last disc.
<oyinboz> otherwise I would have tried with 11.04 and so on...
<oyinboz> and I must admit, I am not really a terminal wizard so I can't get past that hurdle.
<CatalanGuy> lol
<CatalanGuy> i can't boot from usb either
<CatalanGuy> lucky me i had a RW dvd in a drawer
<oyinboz> hehe, you are a lucky man
<oyinboz> damn I feel stupid...
<oyinboz> lxd-M- NOT lxd-E- and I'm in!
<oyinboz> CatalanGuy, I wish you all the best!
<CatalanGuy> ups
<CatalanGuy> too late to wish him likewise
#lubuntu 2012-03-13
<izzaboo> Hello. This an okay place to ask Qs about pcman file manager?
<marcelC> hello!
<marcelC> Why lubuntu iso has the aproximate xubuntu iso size? Isn't Lxde lighter or dose it have some extra applications?
<KM0201> lxde might be lighter, it doesn't really mean the ISO is going to be smaller.
<marcelC> hmm, why?
<marcelC> is something related to squasfs / iso compresion?
<KM0201> because it's still lubuntu, is still ubuntu underneath, and ubuntu in general, is bloated (compared to a lot of other linux distros)
<KM0201> the speed you gain is due to the fact LXDE doesn't have the memory requirements, CPU usage requirements, etc.. that Gnome, Unity, KDE< etc.. have
<KM0201> none of that is relative to the size of an ISO
<marcelC> i've never used lxde, i am curious if it will gonna lose some functionality over xfce
<marcelC> i mean is like fluxbox when you wish to change the wallpaper?
<KM0201> no, it's much better than fluxbox
<marcelC> okay, i'll give it a try
<KM0201> frankly, its better than xfce as well, but thats my opinion
<marcelC> I have found this: Lubuntu 11.10 658 MB Packages -> 1191, Xubuntu 11.10 677 MB Packages -> 1232
<KM0201> marcelC: again, totally irrelevant
<KM0201> you're comparing the size/number of packages on an ISO, to decide which is lighter... that's just not a logical conclusion
<marcelC> yes, I am making a multi boot dvd
<KM0201> marcelC: the minimal install CD for Ubuntu, only has about 20min worth of data, when your done installing, do you have a lighter system?
<KM0201> *20mb
<marcelC> and I choose some small distro with a lot of softwares
<KM0201> well, *buntu's arent it for that
<KM0201> like i said, the *buntu's are all fairly bloated
<KM0201> not saying you can't make it work
<Tm_T> morning
<cloudy_nz> hi, can anyone recommend a good IDE or editor for Lubuntu?
<Marzata> hi nz
<Marzata> editor?
<cloudy_nz> text editor for programming
<Marzata> vi
<iceroot> vim instead of vi
<Marzata> both are visual
<cloudy_nz> I am trying geany and gedit
<Myrtti> geany is nice
<jozefk> hello, is there some way to have lubuntu booted from CD (copy to RAM) and to save all changes during work to file on memory stick?
<Marzata> jozefk: yes
<jozefk> do you have some link with instructions?
<Marzata> use Startup Disk Creator with extra space
<Marzata> or another option will be to install it on the stick, but you will need min. 8 GB one
<KM0201> Marzata: i don't think startup disk will work like that (ie, save changes to a USB).. also, you also have to have a machine that will boot USB.. i'm assuming since he's trying this, a persistent install is out of the question.
<jozefk> I don't want to install it on stick. I want to boot it from CD and load it to RAM. and then to install new apps and change settings and to have all those apps and changes saved to file on stick which Lubuntu should read on next boot
<KM0201> i don't think thats possible, at least i've never heard of it.
<jozefk> I never heard it's possible with Lubuntu but some distros are doing this by default.
<pmatulis> possible to start applications (say 'screen') and have the window show up on a certain monitor and with specific geometry?
<pmatulis> s/screen/terminator
<BenHur> hi, i read some articles about xubuntu vs lubuntu and it seems that the main difference is the RAM consumption (where lubuntu is better). will that difference make an inpact on running big programs like firefox? i want to install a slim ubuntu flavour on my old p4 computer and i was wondering if the ram consumption will make a difference or if the cpu will be the bottle neck
<skrite> hey all
<vasilevich> 	i need help configuriing my network interface like this: I have three network adapters: WLAN0 ETH0 ETH1 i would like to recieve internet from WLAN0 and share it to ETH0 or ETH1 can someone please give me the right configuration for /etc/network/interfaces
<skrite> vasilevich, i think it will take more than just configuring in /network/interfaces. look at iptables
<skrite> vasilevich, also, check out a program called firestarter. It is a firewall program, but also handles network sharing... been a while since i used it, but it was pretty smooth when i did.
<vasilevich> it always fails to lock the adapter
<bananapie> what package contains the ozone3 theme for lxde ?
<Marzata> some Openbox stuff
<Marzata> vasilevich: you don't need any configuration. just do it with the newtork applet.
<hylian> what is the difference between lubuntu, and lubuntu netbook?
<hylian> what is the difference between lubuntu, and lubuntu netbook?
 * hylian looks at all the afk zombies, and screams! Hello?!?
<hylian> why do people just sit here... how very annoying. either you are here and able to chat, or you are offline. please don't be afk zombies
<hylian> hello?
<Unit193> hylian: You really don't need to repeat, just wait.  The difference is one has a normal desktop, while the other has basically everything on the deesktop but in order of names and in different tabs for different types.
<Marzata> dome ppl even are at work
<hylian> Unit193, thanks. but I still don't get it
<hylian> Marzata, /they make or build domes? or where you trying to say they are dumb? or dum? (there is a difference)
<Marzata> hylian: meant some, sorry.
<hylian> Unit193, when i use the netbook edition, i get the same thing as regular, minus the pretty blue default background. no other diffreences.
<Unit193> What version?
<hylian> Marzata, ahh, i see. I still think you should either be here, or not. I enter a chat room thinking i have someone to work things out with or sound ideas off of, onnly to find there is no one, because they are all logged in, but are afk zombies... they shouldn't show up as here then.
<hylian> Unit193, the latest one from ubuntu 11.10. installed it this morning.
<Unit193> Bug 875991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875991 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Not able to start a xsession with a space in the name" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875991
<hylian> Unit193, was that aimed at my question, because it seems not to apply at all...
<Unit193> It's the reason.
<hylian> Unit193, ohh, i get it. lxdm sees the name "lubuntu netbook" and has a fit. thanks!
<hylian> i know you guys aren't probably connected with the lxde team, but if there is one negative i've seen, it's their logo, which is imho, but ugly. other than that, it runs very well. ;)
<hylian> Marzata, too bad, I would have liked to pick your brain about how they construct domes.
<hylian> bye all!
<Da|Mummy> i have done something seriously wrong with my audio, and have no idea how to get it back
<KM0201> what did you do?
<wxl> let's start out with the obvious: did you restart, Da|Mummy ?
<wxl> it's a quick and cheesy way to solve your problems but it usually works without requiring a knowledge of sound servers
<Da|Mummy> i just restarted
<wxl> …and… ?
<Da|Mummy> thats when everything went wrong i guess
<Da|Mummy> i was messing about with oss and pulse before
<wxl> yikes, both huh?
<wxl> what's your symptoms?
<Da|Mummy> no sound coming out of usb dac and regular headphone jack...
<wxl> nevermind the usb dac, what about the native sound set up?
<Da|Mummy> not getting anything from there either
<milen8204> how can I make a starter in Lubuntu ?
<KM0201> a starter what?
<KM0201> milen8204: a starter what?
<milen8204> xchat
<KM0201> that still doesn't make any sense.. what do you mean " a starter"
<KM0201> you mean a link on your desktop?
<milen8204> like a short cut
<KM0201> install xchat   then go to menu/internet/... right click "xchat" and choose "Add to Desktop"
<milen8204> in Ubuntu 9.10 you could make one whit right mouse click on 6te desktop
<milen8204> KM0201, ok but I need anything else
<Da|Mummy> no
<KM0201> no, just right clik the item in your menu, choose add to desktopp, and thats it.
<milen8204> I want my xchat to start whit command LANG=en:bg xchat :D
<milen8204> becouse that way spelling works
<KM0201> maybe it's a language barrier, cuz what you just said made no sense
<milen8204> if i run xchat just whit xchat spelling does not work
<milen8204> If I write in a terminal LANG=en:bg exchat my English spelling works now it do not
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> did you add the icon to your desktop?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> I did
<KM0201> right click the icon on your desktop, and choose "leafpad"
<KM0201> thats gonna open up a configuration w/ a bunch of stuff
<KM0201> scroll down to where it says  "Exec=xchat"  and put whatever command you want there... after Exec=
<milen8204> iyes i see it
<KM0201> then close xchat, and restart it by clicking the desktop link, and see if that works
<milen8204> I tried that way but didnt start at all
<KM0201> hold on, what exactly do you put in a terminal to start w/ the language change?
<KM0201> put it exactly here.
<milen8204> KM0201 I write in a terminal  LANG=en:bg xchat
<KM0201> ok, hang on
<KM0201> are you getting no such file or directory?
<milen8204> no
<KM0201> whats the error you get?
<milen8204> (process:2688): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<milen8204> 	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<KM0201> thats what you get in command line...
<Unit193> en-bg
<milen8204> yes
<KM0201> i'm talking about when you click the icon
<milen8204> ohh :D
<milen8204> sorry didnt understand well
<KM0201> np
<milen8204> yes i get masage nos such process
<KM0201> ok, hold on a sec
<milen8204> no such process
<milen8204> Unit193, what did you mean whit en-bg
<KM0201> hmm, theres gotta be an easy way to do that
<Unit193> The syntax, once you get the right locale, should be more of    export LANG=en_US.UTF-8; xchat
<KM0201> milen8204: i would ask in #xchat   i bet there's a way to set that to be "auto"
<milen8204> :D I have asked there but no one response
<KM0201> hmm
<Unit193> export LANG=en_GB.UTF8; leafpad  worked for me.
<milen8204> ok I will be glad to have English spellcheker but to start whit xchat starting
<milen8204> Unit193, i will try whit  export LANG=bg_BG.UTF8;
<Unit193> What language are you going for? locale -a  will list ones installed.
<milen8204> oke
<milen8204> wow
<milen8204> i have tons
<milen8204> I will flood the chanel if iprint
<Unit193> Don't! Pastebinit
<Unit193> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<milen8204> ok will pastebin
<milen8204> it
<milen8204> http://pastebin.com/6qQeY1aC
<milen8204> Unit193, there is my xchat  leafpad file: http://pastebin.com/Wwd5Gqfq
<milen8204> Should I white in it that way
<milen8204> ?
<Unit193> According to http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-desktopentry.html.en you should have just UTF-8 as that's for the encoding of the file, not what to start the program in.
<Unit193> so  Encoding=UTF-8  would be correct.
<milen8204> Unit193, yes it is UTF-8 i just tried to make spelling work :D
<milen8204> my language is bg_BG.utf8 without "-"
<Unit193> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_spell_checking#04 Never used xchat really, but seems you were on the right track.
<milen8204> could this be the problem ?
<milen8204> Unit193, iwhen i readthat site i have tried to start xchat whit terminal command LANG=en:bg xchat
<Unit193> So I'd *think* you would change the exec line to that.
<milen8204> and English spellchecker works
<milen8204> yes but did not work
<milen8204> the error massage ist: LANG=en:bg there is no file or Directory
<milen8204> Unit193, when i write locale LANGUAGE=(it is empty)
<milen8204> it is that normal ?  http://pastebin.com/wD2MrZbH
<Unit193> It'll be set to whatever you set it to, mine is different.  You should either ask in a channel that may know more about xchat, or try setting the Exec= line to    Exec=LANG=en xchat
<milen8204> Unit193, ok thanks
<Unit193> (For example, someone in #ubuntu should know for sure, but it is very busy) Another one to try would be   Exec=LANG=en_US.UTF8 xchat
<milen8204> Unit193, ok thanks will try all
<milen8204> ;)
<miro_> can anyone propose a good mail client for lubuntu where mails can be read and writen as rich-text/html
<miro_> or something like KDE's kontact
<Elouin> hi
<Elouin> i just installed lubuntu on my netbook. its running great, i just got one problem: the webcam isnt working#
<Elouin> its an intern webcam
<holstein> Elouin: i would double double check that its on in the bios.. i sometimes get other live CD's and test with them... i would install something like cheese and see if it "just works". i would run lspci and see if its listed there
<holstein> other than that, you can just search around for bugs relating to that specific hardware.. maybe find something on the forums
<Elouin> hmm it seems like it isnt listed...
<Elouin> and i tried cheese
<AngelForget> excuse me but you can install on amorock Lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2012-03-14
<Da|Mummy> how would i go about connecting something via LAN ethernet, without it interrupting my wifi?
<Da|Mummy> im trying to connect to ps3 to transfer files via ethernet, but every time i connect it, it takes over my wifi connection, and i cant use the internet on here while im locally connected to ps3
<ThiagoCMC> lubuntu 12.04 will install on a non-pae CPU?
<Unit193> There will be ways to do it, yes.
<Unit193> But by default, I do not think so, and support will be removed later on and Lubuntu doesn't have the resources to handle an LTS.
<ThiagoCMC> Thanks!
<karan> hi
<karan> i m having problem in installing lubuntu 11.10 - alternate in my desktop
<karan> hello
<karan> here is my problem
<karan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112828/installing-lubuntu
<gdea73> hi, I'm trying to install Lubuntu 10.04 from the mini ISO
<gdea73> and I think the computer's hanging right now. I just selected the US Ubuntu archive, followed by proxy configuration (I put nothing there)
<gdea73> if I type stuff it shows up in the bottom bar
<gdea73> okay I rebooted, trying again
<gdea73> ah, this time it's doing the "configuring the network with DHCP" step, which I don't believe it did before.
<gdea73> agh, it says "Downloading the Relese Title - 0%" and then the dialog box disappears and I'm left with a blue and grey screen.
<gdea73> okay where can I get the full install/Alternate CD of 10.04 (Lubuntu)?
<gdea73> well incase anyone ever sees this or reads the log, I would appreciate a *working* link to Lubuntu 10.04 ALTERNATE (not the mini.iso, as it apparently doesn't work at all.)
<njin> hello guy, can I have the url of the Lubuntu repo ?
<holstein> njin: lubuntu uses the same repos as main ubuntu
<holstein> theres not a custom repo really
<njin> holstein, thanks
<Guest70485> Where can I change my keyboard layout in lubuntu ?
<holstein> Guest70485: i would look into setxkbmap ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> It is missing the volume applet on the panel. I tried to add it, but I still do not see it
<cristian_c> I found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824659 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/lxpanel/plugins/volumealsa.so not showing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cristian_c> but I still have not figured out how he solved
<cristian_c> Do you have any ideas?
<holstein> cristian_c: its likely something you just removed by accident.. i suggest firing up the live CD and playing around... see whats in the panel, remove them, add them back
<cristian_c> holstein, thanks for the answer
<cristian_c> holstein, do you suggest me to reinstall lubuntu?
<cristian_c> :)
<holstein> cristian_c: i didnt mean to imply that... you could create a new user though and learn from that as well
<cristian_c> I would avoid it
<cristian_c> holstein, ok
<cristian_c> I'll try it
<cristian_c> :)
<holstein> the live CD approach literally *cant* hurt
<cristian_c> holstein, ah, ok
<holstein> you can break the panel, reboot, and just get it back... you can remove everything, and see what the names are... you can install applets... you can break them
<cristian_c> holstein, I have already reset the panel
<holstein> OK.. then its just like it was after install then right?
<cristian_c> the panel had disappeared
<cristian_c> holstein, no
<holstein> cristian_c: OK.. so you *didnt* reset the panel then
<cristian_c> holstein, I had to type these commands: pkill lxpanel, rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel, cp -a /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/* ~/.config/lxpanel, lxde-logout
<holstein> what im suggesting is making a new user account, testing there, or learning from the live CD what has been changed... you could have removed some of the packages that are needed
<holstein> cristian_c: i use the new user account as a test often
<cristian_c> I'll make a new user
<cristian_c> holstein, ok
<holstein> if its like it was when it came out of the box, then its safe to assume you have something in your /home that is not correct
<cristian_c> holstein, in /home/cristian/.config/lxpanel/default/panels
<cristian_c> there is a file called 'panel'
<holstein> cristian_c: im sure there are all kinds of files there
<cristian_c> sorry, in /home/cristian/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels
<holstein> cristian_c: when you make a new account, all of those will be different.. you will then *know* that the issue is in your /home somewhere (or not)
<holstein> they will be "default"
<cristian_c> holstein, I've added the plugin, and the file reports: Plugin {   type = volume} but applet doesn't appear
<holstein> cristian_c: what plugin?
<cristian_c> volume control
<holstein> cristian_c: there wasnt one "out of the box" ?
<cristian_c> panel preferences
<cristian_c> holstein, there was one
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and this is an effort to try and recover that? correct?
<holstein> i would make a new user, and then you'll *know* where the issue is
<cristian_c> you are right
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> I would correct it
<holstein> does sound work?
<cristian_c> *would like to correct it
<cristian_c> holstein, yes
<holstein> do you see and can you control the sound with alsamixer ?
<cristian_c> it works
<cristian_c> yes, I can use alsamixer
<cristian_c> but volume applet doesn't appear
<holstein> right.. try the new user thing
<cristian_c> holstein, a last question
<holstein> its likely something you have changed in the startup, or something you have removed, or something a config has broken
<holstein> something you have to either step back and see how you broke it, or just troubleshoot
<cristian_c> holstein, in default/panels do you have (panel file):  Plugin {   type = volume}
<cristian_c> Is it the same or is it different
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> so, I edit it
<holstein> cristian_c: im not in front of ubuntu running lxde right now
<cristian_c> ok
<holstein> cristian_c: i would *stop* editing things
<cristian_c> thanks anyway :)
<cristian_c> ok
<holstein> i would literally test and confirm if its a config or not
<holstein> then, go from there
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> holstein, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> for the support. I'll try these tests
<cristian_c> holstein, hi
<cristian_c> holstein, I made a new user
<holstein> right.. is all as it was out of the box?
<cristian_c> holstein, I discovered something incredible
<cristian_c> holstein, there is no panel :O
<holstein> well, you have likely changed a lot of packages aroung
<cristian_c> with the new user
<holstein> around*
<holstein> anwyays, im sure you learned something helpful
<cristian_c> with cristian user there is the panel
<cristian_c> holstein, sure
<Heftydong> Hey everyone.
<Heftydong> I have a question about lubuntu :0
<holstein> Heftydong: just go ahead and ask what you want...
<Heftydong> OK, just seeing if anyone was here. :P
<Heftydong> So I installed it on my netbook. It hangs when it tries to start up bluetooth.
<Heftydong> I went into /etc/default/bluetooth and put bluetooth_enabled to 0
<Heftydong> no effect
<Heftydong> i also went into init.d/bluetooth and added exit 0; and that didnt halp either
<Heftydong> (I can get into the terminal)
<holstein> i would check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holstein> i dont have any BT hardware to test with personally
<Heftydong> my bluetooth is disabled
<holstein> i would also get a normal ubuntu live CD, and maybe some other live CD's and test
<holstein> i would confirm that the BT is enabled and working on a hardware level
<Heftydong> i previously used xubuntu and fedora on this box
<holstein> ok... did BT work?
<Heftydong> i never tried
<Heftydong> but it never hung
<holstein> OK... you can try it live in fedora, or whatever else you chose
<holstein> choose*
<holstein> you can reference that wiki page about how to list and try and communicate with the BT hardware
<phillw> BT was removed from lubuntu, I believe the decission was too many resources. AFAIK Julien was going to revisit the issue to see if we could a get a lower resource version.
<Heftydong> i dont care for BT
<Heftydong> but i would like to boot up ;p
<holstein> Heftydong: ?
<holstein> just undo what you have done and it should boot up as it was out of the box
<KM0201> BT?
<KM0201> nevermind, bluetoot
<KM0201> another one of those new fangled communication protocols that i don't use
<Heftydong> well what happens out of the box is that it hangs when it tries to intialize BT
<holstein> Heftydong: i remember seeing that message on a box.. but it was something else
<Heftydong> it gives me four messages...
<Heftydong> mountall: Plymouth command failed
<Heftydong> mountall: Disconnected from plymouth
<Heftydong> Starting NTP server ntpd [OK]
<Heftydong> Starting bluetooth [OK]
<Heftydong> then it hangs forever :[
<holstein> Heftydong: i would try with the live cd.. i would try passing the nomodeset line, and the one noapci? whatever that one is
<holstein> or, i would search around for the exact hardware, and see if there are any tips
<Heftydong> Hmm, I used the alternate install because I wanted to setup encrypted LVM
<Heftydong> can I use encrypted LVM with the standard?
<holstein> Heftydong: i mean literally using the live CD
<holstein> *not* installing.. just using the live CD as a troubleshooting step
<Heftydong> Ahhh
<holstein> you can troubleshoot by other means if you like
<Heftydong> Let me see...
<holstein> you can start blacklisting things... making custom xorg.conf files... whatever
<holstein> i usually try with a live CD so i know what im breaking before i get to the acutal install
<Heftydong> I'm burning a live cd now
<Heftydong> interesting
<Heftydong> the live CD does not hang at that point
<Heftydong> it only does on the install
<holstein> did you install a graphics driver?
<holstein> i would look other places, and see what is making it hang.. im just in doubt that it is the BT device
<holstein> but it could be
<Heftydong> I'll install the live CD version to test it out
<Heftydong> maybe i need to select a different package set in the alternate installer
<holstein> i can save you some time there... you *should* get the same thing at the end
<Heftydong> but what if it doesnt happne :O
<holstein> but, go for it if you have time, and dont care
<Heftydong> aha
<Heftydong> no hang on standard install
<rich_> hello ;)
<rich_> someone here?
<holstein> !ask | rich_
<ubottu> rich_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rich__> ok ... im back again.
<rich__> i just played around with my lubuntu and now when i do right click on my destkop i get the openbox menu but i want the old menu back (with create file, folder...). but how?
<KM0201> i've had that happen before
<KM0201> i think..
<KM0201> nevermind
<Unit193> rich__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<rich__> juhuu... thank you very much ;)
<miro1> does someone know whether sylpheed supports rich-text mail format?
<miro1> what is a good mail client for lubuntu?
<wxl> miro1: have you tried the one included?
<miro1> wxl: yes, but it seems not to support rich-text or html
<miro1> just plain ascii
<wxl> miro1: it does not-- unless you want to code it
<wxl> i.e. you can send an html attachment
<wxl> which is ultimately what any client does
<wxl> but if you don't cotton to such things it's a question of what else you need
<miro1> I would like to have the possibility to make letters bold, italic or to have words underlined or in different colors
<miro1> I guess that this is supported by most of the mail clients
<wxl> evolution (not my favorite)
<wxl> thunderbird
<wxl> balsa (never tried it)
<miro1> maybe I give thunderbird a try
<wxl> never tried gnumail but sounds nice
<miro1> on the other hand it would be nice to not have much dependencies to any other big frameworks
<wxl> right
<wxl> thunderbird is a little bloaty
<wxl> postler?
<phillw> perhaps a gmail account? Mine is fine with html docs etc. you just have to give the sender permission.
<wxl> it's new haven't tried
<miro1> sylpheed could be the right client but with some more formatting possibilities
<miro1> I'm thinking about to maybe replace my Kubuntu installation with Lubuntu
<wxl> you could also get a html editor
<wxl> or compose entirely in html
<miro1> but I have to check what alternatives exist for the tools I'm usually using under KDE
<wxl> if you made a template with the basic framework it wouldn't be hard to do things like <b>bold</b>
<wxl> even with thunderbird, lubuntu < kubuntu :D
<miro1> currently I'm running lubuntu in an virtual machine and I have to say that I really like it
<wxl> glad to hear. i think it's fantastic :)
<miro1> very userfriendly
<miro1> was using for a while fluxbox as windows manager but lxde is very nice
<wxl> yeah i used to use flux
<miro1> so if the guy's of lubuntu are around: many thanks for this great distribution!
<miro1> lubuntu resp. lxde depends on gnome, right?
<miro1> if this is the case then why not replacing pidgin with empathy?
<phillw> miro1: parts of lxde use programmes that do drag in the entire family of gnome dependancies. for bang per buck, as pidgin can handle IRC, MSN, Yahoo!, AIM, AOL etc. etc. It was chosen as the lesser evil to having different apps dedicated to each.
<phillw> *that do NOT drag*
<phillw> those who prefer XChat, simply install it... it's entirely up to the person.
<JasonGriffee> can anyone tell me if they have successfully installed and ran Marble Arena on lubuntu?
<miro1> what I have learned today is that empathy is the main IM of the gnome team and has support for some new technologies beside all the communications protocols that pidgin uses
<JasonGriffee> im very confused. I thought that synaptic was the default meathod to install stuff, so i installed the ubuntu software center, now I read there's a lubuntu software center, but i cant find it. can anyone help?
<wxl> JasonGriffee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68194/how-do-i-install-the-lubuntu-software-center
<miro1> wow, there is a lubuntu software center. didn't know that.
<miro1> hm, but why do we need to have another "software center" if there are already software installation tools existing
<JasonGriffee> What would keep Marble Arena from playing?
<AlexZion> Hi everyone...., I was trying the 12.04 of Lubuntu and it looks very nice and performant ....; I'll use it as a personal webserver to develop web apps .... there is some known problem should I know !?!
<AlexZion> anyway , thanks for the great job you're doing guys ...., really well done ....
<AlexZion> I saw just one things, is really slow to check update and manage package ...., could be some overload on the server or something on the system ?
<EvilResistance> AlexZion, 12.04 isnt stable yet.  about a month still, if i'm not mistaken...
<EvilResistance> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<EvilResistance> yep, its in beta
<EvilResistance> so there could be random bugs that pop up
<AlexZion> o yeah , I know ....
<AlexZion> and I'm using to try out and even cacth eventual bug ...
<AngelForget> The stable version is 11.10 AlexZion
<AlexZion> there is a specific channel for the development ?
<AlexZion> I know guys the stable is the 11.10, I run kubuntu since few year and I know how it works ..
<EvilResistance> AlexZion, #ubuntu+1 is the 12.04 channel right now, for all of them, last i checked...
<EvilResistance> phillw might know if there's another channel
<AlexZion> ahh ok , so 1 channel for all...
<EvilResistance> yes.  "One channel to rule them all..." </meme>
<phillw> AlexZion: there is also #ubuntu-testing for QA chats
<AlexZion> anyway guys, the installation process of Lubuntu is very nice and fast, and the system startup very fast , running on VirtualBox  with 2CPU and 2GB of ram ....., impressive .....
<Da|Mummy> how do i get out of read only fs on a drive in running os from?
<phillw> AlexZion: there is also https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-qa for anything purely lubuntu 12.04
<AngelForget> excuse me did you hear about Zram? you can install on Lubuntu?
<AlexZion> thanks phillw, I'll check it out ...
#lubuntu 2012-03-15
<j2bv16> God
<j2bv16> Im on lubuntu
<Unit193> Kalidarn: Can you disable that?
<mosno> i thought the lubuntu alternate installer fetches updates as part of the install process. true?
<mosno> because i'm being prompted post-install for a ton of updates, even though i saw apt (via debian-installer) connect to the net
<phillw> mosno: it was gathering what it would need, the 2nd time it asks is to actually download them all.
<phillw> which for 11.10 at this stage of its life will be a lot!
<mosno> phillw, that's weird -- debian pulls-in updates during the install
<mosno> lubuntu *seems to*
<mosno> but doesnt'
<mosno> phillw, why wouldn't it just do the download as part of the install if debian-installer already has that functionality?
<Unit193> !away > zz_Kalidarn
<ubottu> zz_Kalidarn, please see my private message
<Unit193> Kalidarn: Are you online?
<toneloc> Im after trying to make a lubuntu boot cd using roxio
<toneloc> I mistakenly forgot to make the write speed slower
<toneloc> and burned it at 48x
<toneloc> and the pc wont boot it
<toneloc> I only have one cd left
<toneloc> there is an option in roxio to make the cd bootable
<toneloc> should i use that?
<toneloc> but, wouldnt the .iso file be enough to enable booting?
<toneloc> I burned a DSL disc before
<Unit193> Shouldn't have to, just burn the iso, but first check MD5.
<toneloc> I think i just burned the .iso file
<Unit193> Could you use a flash?
<toneloc> I dont have  a spare flash
<toneloc> any i have- do not have enough space anyway
<toneloc> it has to be a cd
<Unit193> Alright, so CD it is.
<toneloc> yeah, i will just burn the .iso
<Unit193> Try MD5 checking, and then just make sure you're making the CD correctly, easy to mess up on that.
<toneloc> yeah, i should have set it for the slowest burn speed
<gautam123> Hi all, the mic on my 11.10 isn't working
<gautam123> can someone help troubleshoot please? Thanks
<Marzata> gautam123: but it was working in 11.04?
<gautam123> Marzata: Dunno, this is a fresh install
<gautam123> This laptop had windows before..
<gautam123> The volume of the mic in alsamixer is full
<gautam123> so is mic boost
<gautam123> and there is only one sound card
<gautam123> Intel HDA
<Marzata> what laptop?
<gautam123> Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller driver HDA Intel Sound: ALSA v: 1.0.24
<gautam123> Sony Vaio VGN - CS series
<gautam123> I also tried plugging in an external mic from the mic jack
<gautam123> but that didn' work either
<gautam123> Marzata: Fixed it
<gautam123> I installed pavucontrol
<gautam123> PulseAudio Volume Control
<gautam123> From there I was able to choose the correct device and control the volume
<toneloc> is l;ubuntu not gui?
<toneloc> *lubuntu
<toneloc> I have made a boot cd
<toneloc> and entered to try without installing
<toneloc> i get as far as a command prompt
<toneloc> but i was expecting a whole gui desktop
<toneloc> not just a command line
<toneloc> I wonder what did i do wrong
<toneloc> ?
<Marzata> toneloc: last summer?
<toneloc> haha very funny
<toneloc> just there now- i mad ethe cd
<toneloc> *made the
<toneloc> perhaps I got the wrong image?
<toneloc> I have lubuntu-11.10 desktop-i386
<Marzata> toneloc: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/oneiric/release/
<toneloc> i think that is where I got my image
<toneloc> hmm, my image is 658MB
<toneloc> not the same size as the other
<toneloc> oh wait- it is the same
<toneloc> welcome to ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-12 generic i686)
<toneloc> is what it says
<toneloc> I guess this is just a command line only :(
<CatalanGuy> hi, is it a good idea to upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to lubuntu 12.04?
<ren1> ciao
<nicofs> I just installed Lubuntu on a system running Xubuntu - after purging Xubuntu at startup I get "xsession: could not start xfce-session. loading default" (or similar) - so apparently LXDE is the default already. how do i configure my system to use the default by default?
<holstein> i remember having bigger issues than that, and i just decided to have them both installed.. LXDE and XFCE
<nicofs> holstein, my system has 4GB of hdd - can't afford that...
<nicofs> and since Xfce uses too much of the 448MB RAM...
<holstein> nicofs: i would probably lose the greeter too then, and just start whatever on the commandline
<phillw> nicofs: did you follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty for getting rid of xubuntu?
<nicofs> phillw, no, i just worked through my packages manually...
<phillw> (or the set of instructions relevant for your version.. e.g. 10.10 etc)
<phillw> nicofs: I suggest running the command from there. I've never had any complaints when people have used it. But... what version of lubuntu are you using?
<nicofs> i *guess* it's 11.10 - at least the underlying ubuntu was...
<phillw> okies, those instructions will work as they are on that page.
<phillw> (there was a slight alteration suggested for prior to 11.10.)
<nicofs> that command doesn't work as such... it returnes errors "virtual packages like XYZ can't be removed" and "unable to locate XYZ"...
<nicofs> i can (will) sort out said packages and retry...
<phillw> hmmm, it should, however still remove any xubuntu ones you missed?
<nicofs> i don't think that any missed packages will change the problem...
<nicofs> at some point, xsession is configured to start xfce - which is no longer there - and then offers me to start the default (lxde)
<nicofs> phillw, after adjusting the command, i will apparently free another 560MB... but among those things to be removed are packages i still need (pidgin)...
<smile4ever> AmberJ_: hi! :D
<AmberJ_> hey smile4ever :)
<AmberJ> Which Amber, smile4ever ? AmberJ_ or AmberJ ? ;)
<smile4ever> AmberJ: both! :o
<mudd1> hi there
<mudd1> my NetworkManager stopped working yesterday or so ... in Precise
<mudd1> don't know if this is a bug or me who just broke something
<mudd1> I'm a bit lost how to debug this thing
<iceroot> mudd1: seems to be a common bug
<iceroot> mudd1: i saw some reports about that on #ubuntu+1
<mudd1> ok
<mudd1> thanks
<mudd1> so I won't try to make things worse by trying to fix this
<iceroot> mudd1: maybe have a look at launchpad
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/956238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956238 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager is almost unusable since the latest update" [Undecided,New]
<mudd1> thanks a lot, I still don't find my way easily on Launchpad
<iceroot> mudd1: no problem
<mudd1> my symptoms are a bit different, my nm-applet said something about network-manager not running at all
<mudd1> although now it just says "networking disabled" and the enable menu entry is greyed out
<mudd1> this is all very weird
<mudd1> maybe I just add my symptoms to this bug and let the maintainers figure out if this has a common cause or is yet another bug
<mudd1> is there any other log that network-manager reports to than the syslog?
<mudd1> I'd like to provide something remotely useful at least
<mudd1> network-manager main process (9813) terminated with status 1
<mudd1> network-manager main process ended, respawning
<mudd1> this is what the syslog says when I restart the network-manager service
<mudd1> not terribly verbose
<mudd1> bbiab
<_DeLa_> hi there
<_DeLa_> what is the minimum free hard drive GBs needed for lubuntu installation?
<Marzata> 5 GB?
<Unit193> /dev/sdb6             8.9G  3.7G  4.7G  45% /
<_DeLa_> I got an asus eee pc 701 netbook with 4gb of ssd HD....
<Unit193> As you can see, mine is using only 3.7G now.
<_DeLa_> yeah, well...300mb will be loaded quite fast...
<mudd1> _DeLa_, if you can get a cheap drive that's somewhat larger, you should probably go for that option
<mudd1> my Lubuntu install uses 11 Gigs but I'm the kind of guy who installs loads of packages without thinking ... anyway, if you don't want to think about every package twice, you should try and get a cheap 16G SSD or something
<_DeLa_> oh well...I just got the asus eee off ebay for around 60 euros....an new ssd would be at least as much euro-wise... probably not ;)
<_DeLa_> thanks anyway
<mudd1> _DeLa_, you might get a cheap but usable 16G drive for 30 bucks ... still half the price of the netbook but also four times the capacity ;)
<mudd1> I'm off, thanks again for the help, iceroot
<_DeLa_> mudd1: I hope to have found a cheaper alternative: v
<_DeLa_> http://www.bodhilinux.com/system.php
<_DeLa_> gna
<_DeLa_> ;-)
<Galicja> Greetings all!
<Galicja> I compiled the latest and greatest today, from source!  uname -a:  Linux Karpaty 3.3.0-rc7-git-762ad8a-EJM-MOD #1 Thu Mar 15 06:12:04 CET 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
#lubuntu 2012-03-16
<david_j_r> I'm trying to set up Gvim in a "Programming" menu category, but can't get the right wording for the .desktop file - does anyone have an example from this category handy?
<Unit193> Categories=Application;Development;
<david_j_r> Ah! Lol - thanks! JUST this instant found this:
<david_j_r> http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html#category-registry
<david_j_r> thanks for checking - appreciated!
<Unit193> Pulled from scite.
<Unit193> And sure.
<epictetus> any chicks in this chatroom wanna do it w/ me
<Unit193> That is way out of bounds here.
<Unit193> !guidelines | epictetus
<ubottu> epictetus: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<epictetus> ubottu: but the guidelines for love are found only in the heart
<ubottu> epictetus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<corvus_> Any idea why Wine isn't showing in the LXDE menu? I can see it in /usr/share/applications.
<Unit193> Is there an "Only show in" in that desktop file?
<corvus_> No. It's read and write.
<Unit193> Also, you normally just get the windows application you need and double click on that.
<corvus_> Ah, ok. It's my second go around with Lubuntu, and I just remember it showing in the menu before.
<Unit193> Remember that you may need to mark the application as executable.
<corvus_> Tried that...said "operation not permitted"
<Unit193> Where is that file? CD?
<corvus_> /usr/share/applications
<Unit193> Ah, no. The exe file you want to run, that file is fine as is.
<corvus_> It shows Winetricks and Wine Windows Program Loader.
<corvus_> Hrm. I clicked on "Browse C:Drive"...now it's in the menu.
<corvus_> Go figure.
<Unit193> Heh.
<Unit193> Kalidarn: I'll just ask you once more to disable changing nick on away.
<Kalidarn> oh sorry Unit193
<Kalidarn> did u ask me to do it previously?
<Kalidarn> first time someone said something :P
<Unit193> Yep, 5 or so times.
<Kalidarn> lol sorry missed that.
<Unit193> Can I assill?
<Kalidarn> i shall fix it.
<Unit193> That was supposed to be assist at all. (update is killing this.) :P
<Unit193> Anywho, thanks.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> this interfaces http://pastebin.com/iWBx9KGE from ubuntu 10.04. if use it on lubuntu 11.10 get "more then 60 second network start" and finaly not complete network support. what's wrong?
<Unit193> Same computer?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no. but the same interface work on other ubuntu 10.04
<Unit193> Are you sure there isn't an IP conflict?
<Unit193> Also, the device may change.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 11.10 standalone. internet get gsm, connect after login
<JohnDoe_71Rus> br0 is wirtual device
<Unit193> I take it you have already checked the logs in /var/log?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> whtat log file?
<Unit193> syslog is a generic one to check, but it'll have more than just that.
<Unit193> http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/ This look like your problem?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Unit193: lubuntu is new install
<Unit193> What happens if you configure it via nm-applet?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> part of syslog http://pastebin.com/uuNX7Xvb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nm-applet can't help. i need br0 to combine with wlan0 use hostapd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> with nm-applet start AP no success
<Unit193> Sorry, never used GSM and there doesn't seem like much I can help with here.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no. gsm not the reason, then i comment br0 system start normaly
<Unit193> I got that, just that I haven't had anything like this setup.
<UnknownArtists> hi, i have a problem updateing my system
<UnknownArtists> everytime i try to download the packages, the donwload hangs anywhere
<UnknownArtists> i changed the repository but it doesn't help
<UnknownArtists> and why should i everytime i want to install something change my repo for every package
<UnknownArtists> whats the mess with it?
<UnknownArtists> i heared about it from several persons
<UnknownArtists> did you expereince the same thing?
<student1> hi lububtu
<ptrkmj> I accidently deleted (xdg-desktop-menu uninstall) logout-lubuntu.desktop file (name=Shutdown) in /usr/share/applications. Can someone send me it or is it hosted somewhere maybe?
<ptrkmj> Does lubuntu feature program to scale jpeg files from command line?
<ptrkmj> (out-of-the-box)
<iceroot> ptrkmj: no you have to install imagemagick
<perkele> Hello ive installed lubuntu on USB drive using pendrivelinux wizard. It works alright but whenever I reboot my computer it resets desktop, settings, etc.
<perkele> With Ubuntu it doesnt do that
<ikonia> it's because you are not saving your settings anywhere
<ikonia> it means it treats it the same as a livecd
<perkele> I ticked the option persistent size so it should have somewhere to save them. That worked for regular Ubuntu
#lubuntu 2012-03-17
<corvus> How would I go about stopping Lubuntu from starting two instances of PCManFM at startup?
<bmoez> is it possible to run lubuntu in RAM like puppy?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> guys anoyne have an android device if so any resource youcan provide me to flash CWM on  my galaxy mini
<gdea73> hi, yesterday I was trying to get a USB printer recognized in Lubuntu, but I didn't know where to start.
<gdea73> it wasn't listed in the column of devices in the "add new printer" dialog box...
<kosaidpo> gdea73: first run in your terminal lsusb and see if its recognized ??
<kosaidpo> gdea73: i guess you can make a rule for it if its not auto detected
<gdea73> kosaidpo: ah okay, lsusb would make sense.
<gdea73> I hadn't used the printer with Linux before at all so it's not really a Lubuntu-specific problem, I guess
<gdea73> I'd used it over the *network* with Linux but never with a direct connection.
<kosaidpo> gdea73: so you wanna use it over a network ??
<gdea73> ultimately I want to use this PC as a print server
<gdea73> though I don't have access to it atm, I'll run the command a little later when I do
<gdea73> the printer is pretty old, an HP OfficeJet K80. It worked fine with XP or even 98SE. So I imagine if I install the hplib package, or whatever it was called, it could work just fine.
<kosaidpo> using that mahcine as a server im not really the right person to help you
<kosaidpo> but all ican say that if you can detect the printer you can make a rule for it and the other network issues im sorry idont kno
<gdea73> oh, well okay.
<kosaidpo> but alaways make sure to provide more details and you can google w.e you have as an info about your material and what you wanna achieve
<gdea73> I'm just going to hope there won't be issues configuring the network. It would run through Samba anyway. Thanks for your help, I'll come back on here later today having worked on it a bit more. In the meantime I'm just excited to have my laptop working ;)
<gdea73> right, okay then. thanks.
<frank_999> hi guys
<frank_999> im on testing lubuntu 12.04. how can i disable login after shandby ?
<holstein> frank_999: i would look in the screensaver settings?... i forget where that is, but i would expect to find that in whatever is "locking" the screen
<frank_999> holstein: no there is it not disabled
<frank_999> im for 15min AFK
<holstein> frank_999: i would expect to find that in whatever is locking the screen, which is xscreensaver (i thought)
<holstein> i use a different locker
<Galicja> Rock -n- Roll baby!   Who has a more recent Linux Kernel than this?   uname -a:  Linux Karpaty 3.3.0-rc7-git-0c4d067-EJM-CUSTOM #1 Fri Mar 16 14:07:54 CET 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux   ;)
<frank_999> holstein
<frank_999> i can admit it on the xfce4-power-manager
<frank_999> but theres no change after this
<holstein> frank_999: OK.. these are reasons why i dont use that default locker
<holstein> thats where i would expect to find the settings.. you cant look at the screensaver settings as i suggested, or deal with it, or try a different locker
<holstein> i think you'll find that the screensaver is doing the locking
<frank_999> ah ok
<frank_999> i will kill the xfce power manager ant try aganin
<frank_999> or can i install the gnome-power... ?
<frank_999> holstein:
<frank_999> thx i have remove the xscreensaver
<frank_999> no i get no login after standby
<frank_999> i have one problem more...
<frank_999> i would like to have standby after power button
<frank_999> how can i get that ?
<rich__> Hello
<rich__> i have i little problem with my lubuntu bottom menu
<rich__> the icons like "bluetooth, network, skype"   move to left
<rich__> i dont know why but this distance is growing in a period of time
<rich__> anyone here?
<kanliot> um
<kanliot> does the space grow when you suspend your pc?
<rich__> no
<rich__> its growing every few minutes a litte bit, but i dont know wich action this causes
<kanliot> can you post a screenshot?
<rich__> Ok.. one moment
<rich__> here is the screenshot http://picpaste.de/1f8f4c899ae734492c29e38f89da9124.png
<kanliot> i really think it's the xfce power manager bug
<kanliot> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7603
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.xfce.org: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (http://bugzilla.xfce.org/xml.cgi?id=7603)
<kanliot> theres a launchpad bug too
<rich__> is there something i can do? i never had this bug before.
<kanliot> i forget hold on
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878/comments/16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> actually 2 workarounds  use either one
<kanliot> hopefully theyll work for you a bit
<kanliot> YMMV
<rich__> thank your very much
<rich__> you
<kanliot> yw
<kosaidpo> hello people
<Marzata> hello Africa
<kosaidpo> Marzata: haha where are you from ??
<Marzata> West Sahara
<kosaidpo> Marzata: ha what sahara ??
<Marzata> kosaidpo: western
<CTtechguy> anyone use Hulu.com?
<CTtechguy> my video playback has been horrible
<phillw> CTtechguy: do you have the lubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<CTtechguy> let me check
<CTtechguy> no should I unstall them?
<CTtechguy> install*
<phillw> that would my 1st suggestion, it replaces the totally F/OSS versions with licensed versions (nothing to pay, you just have to accept that it is not F/OSS).
<phillw> CTtechguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats has the full details as to what the differences are.
#lubuntu 2012-03-18
<CTtechguy> thanks
<TacoTruck> Can I install Lubuntu from a standard ubuntu server headless system? For example adding the Lubuntu PPA and then running something like apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<Sentynel> TacoTruck: there's no PPA to add, just install the lubuntu-desktop package
<TacoTruck> OK. How about when I already have an existing standard ubuntu desktop install. Is it possible to swap that out with lubuntu-desktop? Or must I begin with the server base?
<Sentynel> nope, you can install lubuntu-desktop too
<Sentynel> and select which env to load on the login screen
<TacoTruck> Ah, that's where I slipped up. I have my system set to auto login.
<TacoTruck> Hence never saw lubuntu option
<Sentynel> you can also remove the ubuntu packages if you wish, and it'll just load lubuntu automatically
<TacoTruck> which command should I use to do that? I tried to agt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, and well as aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop but that didn't seem to wokr.
<Sentynel> it's not sufficient to remove just the ubuntu-desktop package
<Sentynel> as it's a metapackage which depends on all the real packages used by ubuntu-desktop
<Sentynel> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde there's a command here if you're on 11.10
<TacoTruck> thx much
<milen8204> Hello all I have a problem whit spelling in xchat on OS Lubuntu11.10.I do not have spelling check when I start the program in a normal way (double click on it`s icon), but when I start it whit bash script it have. have two locale languages en (English) and bg (Bulgarian), but the Bulgarian spelling does not start at all. Could some one give a bit of advice please ?
<bioterror> milen8204, you have aspell-bg installed?
<milen8204> bioterror, yes I have aspell-bg and myspell-bg installed also aspell-en and myspell-en
<milen8204> bioterror, I have bg spelling in LiberteOffice
<bioterror> seems like the only way to change spell checkin language is do it with the locale on terminal
<bioterror> LANG=bg xchat
<milen8204> I tried does not work :D
<bioterror> https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_spell_checking that doesnt work?
<milen8204> bioterror, yes I have tried several times
<MOSJ> hello there
<MOSJ> someone to help me?
<Marck> hello?
<phillw> MOSJ: do not ask to ask... just ask :)
<MOSJ> rs
<MOSJ> ok
<MOSJ> I just put lubuntu here
<MOSJ> untill yesterday was using ubuntu
<phillw> which version? 11.10?
<MOSJ> 11.04
<MOSJ> I didn't upgraded it because I am almost buying another pc
<phillw> okay. do ask the question(s)
<MOSJ> just waiting for sandybridge ^^
<MOSJ> well
<MOSJ> the problem is that i'm with trouble to access files through some apps
<MOSJ> for exemple
<MOSJ> I cannot open my avatar on pidgin
<MOSJ> it's kinda hard to explain
<phillw> were you using ubuntu 10.04?
<MOSJ> lubuntu 11.10
<MOSJ> I put lubuntu 11.10 yesterday
<phillw> now you have me confused... you asaid you were using lubuntu 11.04?
<phillw> s/asaid/said
<MOSJ> sorry for my poor english
<MOSJ> well... start again
<phillw> that is okay. Are you using Lubuntu 11.04 or Lubuntu 11.10?
<MOSJ> Untill yestarday I was using UBUNTU 11.04...
<MOSJ> working great
<phillw> how did you install Lubuntu?
<MOSJ> took my HD to another pc and installed from there
<MOSJ> then come back to my old athlon
<phillw> So, the disk was formatted, or did you install lubuntu along side ubuntu?
<MOSJ> vish... sorry again... my english isn't helping
<MOSJ> I installed lubuntu in a different HD
<MOSJ> I have 2 hds here
<MOSJ> 30 gb with ubuntu, working fine
<phillw> Okay, so the disk you have now has only lubuntu on it?
<MOSJ> and now 80gb with lubuntu
<MOSJ> yep
<phillw> what version of lubuntu?
<MOSJ> 11.10
<phillw> have you checked for updates since you did your install?
<MOSJ> yes, I downloaded 170 mB of updates
<MOSJ> and have already rebooted it
<MOSJ> restarted*
<phillw> okay. So when you say pidgin cannot see your avatar; have you put your avatar onto the new lubuntu installation?
<MOSJ> yes
<MOSJ> the problem must be with the file manager
<MOSJ> doesn't show anything
<MOSJ> and while opened, the file manager of pidgin makes the pc slowdown
<MOSJ> is the file manager of pidgin same of system?
<phillw> the filemanager is a sperate program to pidgin. the filemanager is called PCManFM
<MOSJ> hmm
<MOSJ> would you mind take a look with teamviewer?
<phillw> I am not on a machine with teamviewer installed.
<MOSJ> ok...
<MOSJ> so...
<phillw> MOSJ: what is your native language? I'll see if I can find a native speaker for you.
<MOSJ> portuguese
<MOSJ> I'm from brazil
<phillw> we may be in luck, I'll just see if pedro is on (also from brazil)
<MOSJ> oh thanks
<phillw> MOSJ: please meet pedro3005
<phillw> pedro3005: he has a new installed lubuntu install, updated but is having problems.
<MOSJ> daew manolo
<MOSJ> rs
<phillw> If you'd prefer to discuss in PM feel free!
<MOSJ> oh sure
<MOSJ> oops
<MOSJ> how pm works here?
<MOSJ> thats my first time using irc
<phillw> pedro3005: should PM you. it will show as a new tab if you are using pidgin
<MOSJ> hmmm
<M0hi> MOSJ, In pidgin, you can find the channel name in the top. near that, if someone pings you, his name will come. click it and chat :]
<MOSJ> thx
<pedro3005> phillw, any ideas?
<phillw> pedro3005: I'm not entirely sure what his problems are, could you translate them?
<pedro3005> "he says lubuntu is having frequent slow downs and the file manager does not work; he has reinstalled it thrice, checked the installation cd and ran a memtest"
<MOSJ> could be because I installed it in another pc and after bring the hd to here?
<phillw> yes, it could. Especially if the computers have different architecture.
<pedro3005> ah sim com certeza
<pedro3005> vc tem que instalar no próprio pc
<MOSJ> vish... the other is a C2D e4600
<MOSJ> this is just an old athlon
<MOSJ> thats because I don't have a dvd drive here
<MOSJ> and my drive is sata
<MOSJ> this pc is all ide
<MOSJ> well..
<pedro3005> floppy drive?
<MOSJ> nesse aqui?
<pedro3005> é
<MOSJ> tá perguntando se eu tenho drive de disquete nesse pc aqui?
<pedro3005> é, no que vc quer o lubuntu
<MOSJ> então
<MOSJ> é esse
<MOSJ> rs
<MOSJ> tem sim
<MOSJ> well... thank you guys...
<MOSJ> I'll see what can I do
<MOSJ> ah
<phillw> I can only suggest installing the mini-iso and then putting the drive into the athlon and installing via the mini-iso
<pedro3005> ah eu tinha uma ideia mas não vai dar
<MOSJ> Just remembered... I've installed ubuntu at this way
<MOSJ> putting the hard drive in the other pc
<MOSJ> ...
<phillw> I'm at a loss as to why it will not work - lubuntu and ubuntu use the same installer.
<MOSJ> thats what I thought
<MOSJ> we can never understand old pcs
<MOSJ> rs
<MOSJ> But I'm just waiting for intel releases the sandybridges to buy another
<phillw> MOSJ: is the Athlon 32 bit or 64 bit, I cannot find a deffinitive answer.
<MOSJ> hey, just one doubt I have, you may help me
<MOSJ> phill, my athlon is 32
<MOSJ> and about my doubt
<MOSJ> its kinda obvious
<MOSJ> but
<MOSJ> if I host a server here... to play minecraft with my friends, or whatever
<MOSJ> I got to open a port at my router
<MOSJ> and my router isn't a modem, so I got a modem and the router plugged on it
<MOSJ> then, have I to open ports on the router and the modem?
<MOSJ> I don't know nothing about network...
<phillw> MOSJ: I'd suggest using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall to install the minimal 32 bit for 11.10, then adding lubuntu onto it.
<MOSJ> I don't think RAM is the problem... I've got 1 gB of RAM
<phillw> once the minimal 32 bit is on, put it into your Athlon machine and follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#A10.10.2B-_.2832_and_64_Bit to install lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> MOSJ: I'm not sure if the install CD is the correct version for your machine. By putting just the absolute bare minimum on so that it boots, doing the rest of the install *should* ensure you get the correct versions of everything.
<MOSJ> hmm
<phillw> MOSJ: is the CD you created the http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso  or the http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso one?
<MOSJ> i386
<phillw> hmm, well, that's the correct image. I'm out of ideas if the mini-iso cannot solve it :(
<MOSJ> maybe I should try linuxmint...
<phillw> or install ubuntu, then put lubuntu on top of it, then remove ubuntu? Also a messy way - but you could check that things like pidgin etc. were working for you.
<MOSJ> I tryed install lxde
<MOSJ> on my ubuntu
<phillw> no, you need to install lubuntu. lxde <> lubuntu
<phillw> MOSJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<MOSJ> But cannot I use another graphic interface on ubuntu?
<MOSJ> Like
<MOSJ> install ubuntu
<MOSJ> and after install LXDE
<MOSJ> and at login screen change gnome to lxde?
<phillw> MOSJ: no, lubuntu will install lxde and then add lubuntu. at login screen select lubuntu (not lxde)
<MOSJ> ahh
<MOSJ> so
<MOSJ> thats because didn't worked
<phillw> if you already have lxde, you can add lubuntu to it.
<MOSJ> hmmm
<phillw> log into lxde, get a terminal session and follow the notes at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu to add lubuntu-desktop
<MOSJ> I wil try next weekend
<phillw> okay.
<MOSJ> today I need the pc functional to watch the walking dead and top gear :P
<Guest31678> hi all :) I have a problem logging in lubuntu. As I put username and password, the system goes back asking my usr and pwd again and again :( Any advice?
<phillw> Guest31678: 1st one to check is CAPS lock. it is an easy one to get caught out with :)
<Guest31678> yes, it's not capslock :)
<MOSJ> well... I think you could try to log in at text interface
<MOSJ> just to see what will happen
<Guest31678> ok, I tried to log in in text and it logs
<Guest31678> ctrl-alt-f2, right? There it works..
<phillw> Guest31678: try http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<phillw> just to flush it.
<Guest31678> ok, I'm trying :)
<Guest31678> actually I don't understand why if I put ls /home nothings comes out...
<KM0201> Guest31678: because /home doesn't exisst
<KM0201> hmm, wait, nevermind
<Guest31678> anyway as I try to change the psw it says (in italian) error in manipulation autentication token
<KM0201> change the psw for what?
<Guest31678> the original problem is that if I put my username and password the GUI doesn't login
<Guest31678> it keeps me asking username and pwd again and again... :(
<phillw> Guest31678: this is most likely caused by a permissions error in .ICEAuthority in your ~home directory. I'm perplexed that ls -al /home shows nothing
<Guest31678> ok, consider that I have my /home partition on an external HDD
<phillw> have you got an entry in /etc/fstab to mount it?
<Guest31678> I tried to mount it using the recovery mode menu
<phillw> has it mounted?
<Guest31678> what can I try to do? Now I'm in root shell...
<phillw> can you manually mount it?
<Guest31678> how? :) Please be patient :)
<phillw> do you have a # prompt?
<Guest31678> yes
<phillw> what does fdisk -l show?
<Guest31678> on sdb there is this external HDD
<Guest31678> so it's mounted, right?
<phillw> not nessarily, fdisk is just saying it can 'see' it.
<phillw> does mount command show it as mounted?
<phillw> as an example mine shows as /dev/sdb3 on /home type ext4 (rw)
<phillw> Guest31678: I'm sorry, I've got to go. What you need to do is edit the /etc/fstab file to automount what ever partition your /home is on when the computer boots.
<andrea_> no problem, thanks :)
<andrea_> how can I edit the fstab file?
<phillw> fdisk -l will tell you the partiton (usually, but not always, /dev/sdb1).
<phillw> then use the command nano /etc/fstab
<andrea_> ok, thx :)
<andrea_> I'll have a look
<andrea_> I can always reinstall it
<andrea_> since the /home is separate
<phillw> use the existing entries as an example if it is /dev/sdb1 then it would be /dev/sdb      /home    /ext4    /default
<phillw> re-installing will not help until you have edited fstab. Sorry... I've GTG getting shouted!
<andrea_> please go, and thanks :)
<andrea_> anyone else can help? Everything seems to be ok, but still it doesn't log in :/
<defue> Hello everybody!
<defue> Could someone please help me ...
<defue> Is there is a way to set up keyboard bounce keys in Lubuntu the same way as it is done in XFCE or gnome?
<defue> I mean to setup some interval that prevents double typing one letter
<rawfodog> hey, I got a wacom tablet, it should work in ubuntu but it wont in lubuntu ?
<bioterror> same drivers
<rawfodog> hmm ...
<rawfodog> maybe I need to restart ?
<rawfodog> lol
<rawfodog> In ubuntu there is a tablet dialog to configure it ...
<rawfodog> restart didnt work
<rawfodog> hmmm
<phillw> rawfodog: have a look at http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu-latest-wacom-tablet-driver-ppa/ and grab that driver.
<phillw> it has instructions as to how to roll it back if it does not work.
<rawfodog> cool thanks :D
<phillw> rawfodog: do please report back how you get on.
<rawfodog> sudo apt-get install dkms wacom-dkms
<rawfodog> Reading package lists... Done
<rawfodog> Building dependency tree
<rawfodog> Reading state information... Done
<rawfodog> E: Unable to locate package wacom-dkms
<rawfodog> ;_;
<phillw> did you add the ppa?
<rawfodog> yup
<rawfodog> copy and pasted
<rawfodog> the code
<phillw> rawfodog: hmmmm.... well, that was my best shot :(  Did the ppa add okay?
<rawfodog> yup
<rawfodog> I dont understand, ubuntu spedcifically advertises that tablets work on it now
<rawfodog> I dont see why it wouldnt work with lubuntu
<rawfodog> is it a gnome thing ?
<phillw> it may be something missing in X for lubuntu.
<rawfodog> like I can type in MAN WACOM and get the manual page ..
<phillw> You may want to grab the X11 from http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Downloads
<rawfodog> I think there is basically a SETTING that swtiches it on or off
<rawfodog> I think the driver is here tho.
<phillw> At least if you grab that, you can see if there is something that lubuntu do not ship.
<rawfodog> I think there is a flag somewhere in some config file that is set to WACOM = off lol
<phillw> the driver appears to be installed in the kernel, we use the standard ubuntu family kernel
<rawfodog> yeah
<rawfodog> But ubuntu has some GUI to turn the wacom on
<rawfodog> So Im thinking "well, the man page is accessable, the driver IS installed, lsusb shows the wacom ..."
<rawfodog> "So it must be some setting somewhere ..."
<rawfodog> So if I can get that CONFIG utility that is in ubuntu for the wacom I think it will configure x11.conf for me
<rtdos> what has a smaller footprint: xfce4 or lxde?
<phillw> rtdos: lubuntu has a lower resource requirement than xubuntu.
<rawfodog> no dice on the wacom tablet
<rawfodog> that sucks
<phillw> rawfodog: :(
<rawfodog> it should work ...
<phillw> not sure what is shipped in ubuntu that lubuntu does not.
<rawfodog> I kno
<rawfodog> Maybe Ill install ubuntu
<phillw> rawfodog: I've found another ppa, if you're willing to try?
<phillw> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wacom-control-panel-easily-configure-wacom-tablet.html
<rawfodog> oh yeah
<rawfodog> I just want this to work heheh
<phillw> In the past, I've found ubuntugeek to be very good on, well, geek stuff :P
<phillw> with the ability to remove ppa's - you can always roll it back.
<rawfodog> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 360D382BFC695405Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yobbobandana/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<rawfodog> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yobbobandana/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<rawfodog> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yobbobandana/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<rawfodog> Some index files failed to d
<phillw> rawfodog: I've just fully read it. It appears outdated :(
<phillw> ahh, maybe not then :)
<rawfodog> That utility is what I need tho
<phillw> you may just need the gpg key.... give me a moment
<rawfodog> I need the same utility that is in ubuntu for lubuntu
<phillw> try adding the key... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/KeyServerInformation
<rawfodog> k
<rawfodog> I added that
<rawfodog> try again ?
<phillw> yup.
<rawfodog> I still get that error
<rawfodog> im gonna try ubuntu live cd
<rawfodog> maybe this new model of wacom doesnt even work
<phillw> xsetwacom? ... http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Xsetwacom
<phillw> maybe that's the little critter you need?
<rawfodog> ill try it  :)
<rawfodog> thanks for all the help by the way :)
<phillw> that's from http://askubuntu.com/questions/76652/how-can-i-get-my-wacom-tablet-to-use-the-mouse-in-relative-touchpad-mode
<rawfodog> E: Unable to locate package xsetwacom
<rawfodog> brb
<rawfodog> ubuntu liveCD wouldn't even load lol
<rawfodog> so I guess this wacom isnt gonna work
<rawfodog> so much for "wacom support"
<holstein> yeah?.. its out of the box for me Fudge
<holstein> Fudge: sorry...
<holstein> rawfodog: ^^
<rawfodog> Hmmm
<rawfodog> holstein, your wacom works in lubuntu out of the box ?
<holstein> rawfodog: i plugged it in in several buntu's and it worked
<rawfodog> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm
<rawfodog> interestting ...
<holstein> lubuntu = ubuntu... same kernel and driver support
<rawfodog> maybe cause Im on 64bit ?
 * holstein shrugs
<rawfodog> Yeah I know holstein , phil and I were talking about this earlier
<holstein> nah... i tried it on 64bit 10.04 for sure
<rawfodog> it should work
<rawfodog> Ill try my other computer running lubuntu
<rawfodog> maybe it will work on that
<rawfodog> So, can you use it as a mouse pointer aswell ? or is it only active in a program ?
<rawfodog> brb, trying on another lubuntu machine
<rawfodog> lol holstein it doesnt work on my other computer
<rawfodog> so maybe lubuntu is compatible with this model
<rawfodog> or you are a liar ;)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<holstein> rawfodog: when im near the actual hardware, i'll plug it in to whatever version of whatever you like
<holstein> anyways.. good luck
<kosaidpo> anyone here used heimdall before ??
<rawfodog> phillw, holstein , think I found the problem. 11.04 doesn't have the drivers !
<phillw> rawfodog: most odd.
<rawfodog> sudo apt-get install wacom-dkms
<rawfodog> whoops
<rawfodog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860985&page=2
<rawfodog> There is a work around but it's buggy etc.
<phillw> rawfodog: what about the site from earlier that had the drivers?
<micahg> gilir: are you sure the blueman patch is correct?
<micahg> NotShowIn is enough to stop autostart
<phillw> ahh, it doesn't - says they are built in.... now I AM confused!
<gilir> micahg, it should, it's not the first autostart desktop file I fix this way
<gilir> micahg, but I can double check it with a PPA
<micahg> gilir: let me know, I'm planning to update to 1.23 this week to fix the main crash and some other bugs, I'll wait to include this as well
<gilir> micahg, great thanks :)
<micahg> gilir: BTW, you could just hand edit the file as well :)
<gilir> micahg, any progress on lightdm-gtk-greeter ?
<micahg> gilir: gah, yeah, it's on my list, but I have some updates I have to get out first tonight, should be in by beta 2 freeze
<gilir> micahg, ok, but let me know if you are short in time, I can help on this
<micahg> gilir: I just have to merge 2 source versions, one has the upgrade logic, one is based on Debian's svn branch
<gilir> micahg, maybe just doing the logic one first, to please fondations people :) And do a proper merge / sync with Debian later
<micahg> gilir: if I get stuck, I will do that, I replied that it'll be in by beta freeze to the release list and no one panicked, so I think I'm ok
<gilir> release team never panic, or should never show it ;)
<phillw> they're cool cookies :)
#lubuntu 2013-03-11
<antiroach> hey im using lubuntu 12.10, im having issues with appending shell commands to history. is this a known issue?
<antiroach> .bashrc contains shopt -s histappend, when i open a terminal i can type stuff in and then when i type history i see the previous history. when i open a new terminal window the history resets to nothing.
<MacGuges> I just installed lubuntu-desktop on my dad's ubuntu 12.10 system (unity3d was unstable).  How do we switch to the new desktop?
<Myrtti> at the login screen
<Myrtti> do you still have the same login screen as you did with Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> if so, click the little ubuntu logo a tiny bit topright from the box to input the user name
<shawn_> yo
<shawn_> ls
<shawn_> wrong window
<cerebrate> in attempting to install a .deb could not click install bucton
<cerebrate> package: gdiskdump
<phillw> cerebrate: telling us which .deb would help :)
<cerebrate> the one for gdiskdump
<cerebrate> do you need a specific filename?
<cerebrate> gdiskdump_0.5_all.deb
<phillw> cerebrate: looking at https://launchpad.net/gdiskdump they are on v0.8 Why are you asking for v0.5
<cerebrate> a cloud of an internet that may soon condense into rain nourishing the ground
<cerebrate> i got confused
<cerebrate> in otherwords
<cerebrate> *in other words
<phillw> the last release was November 2011, it seems to have stalled. Have you looked into using something like clonezilla if you want a GUI for dd?
<phillw> but, the 0.8 deb is available from that lp link I posted above.
<cerebrate> i had anomalous results from using other apps for this purpose
#lubuntu 2013-03-12
<shawn> hey hey
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi
<cerebrate> hi
<artrei> so i was using ubuntu and install lxde before i move to lubuntu entirely, i still have the lxde profile, can i delete this profile? or make lubuntu profile my default?
<holstein> artrei: i just select it at login, and the next time, it is what is suggested.. is that enough?
<artrei> holstein, can i delete that lxde profile? or it is also exist in lubunt package
<holstein> artrei: you can do literally anything, since its all open.. what i do is, i choose the lubuntu session, then i get that , as "default" for the next logins.. is that enough?
<holstein> otherwise.. what sessions do you have? what are you wanting to remove?
<Scouse> looking to install lubuntu on old pc for kids, does it support Google Chrome?
<artrei> Scouse, chromium is default browser but you can also install chrome
<holstein> Scouse: lubuntu is ubuntu.. so anything in ubuntu is suppported.. the question is, doesn chrome support lubuntu, and yes it does
<Scouse> pc spec is Intel celeron 1.7ghz proessor and 400mb ram
<holstein> Scouse: just download the iso, and try it live on your hardware
<artrei> according to task manager, i only use 250mb ram right now
<Scouse> once downloaded can i run it live on windows to see if i like it and it runs ok before fully installing
<artrei> Scouse, boot from CD
<holstein> Scouse: you run it live from the cd.. you could literally have no hard drive in the machine
<Scouse> downloading lubuntu 12.10 now and unetbootin
<holstein> Scouse: i, and others have suggested 12.04.. use what you want though
<Scouse> After being advised to look into Lubuntu as opposed to ubuntu I had a quick look on Youtube and heard about a nicer lighter alternative called Bohdi. Which is better to use for a windows user and linux newbie?
<Scouse> I do like how Lubuntu look like a old windows system though
<Scouse> but i do prefer how ubuntu looks
<wxl> Scouse: it's hard to say what's "better." i have found bodhi sometimes difficult to deal with. lubuntu has great support, but it's not 100% user-friendly, although it is imho the best blend of lightweight and easy to use. you might try mint.
<wxl>  Scouse: or better yet, just get a live cd of lubuntu and try it out.
<Scouse> was going to download lubuntu and put it onto a live usb had to switch from old pc to laptop though
<Scouse> can you have a apple style application bar or ubuntu application bar in lubuntu?
<wxl> well really you can add whatever you want but the general rule is the more you add, the less lightweight it gets
<wxl> i find there is a direct correlation with how pretty you want things and how heavy the operating system is
<holstein> Scouse: you can try most any of the distros live.. try them and decide for yourself
<Scouse> that is true, the system is old and being used by the kids so want it to run and be simple for them to use but having never used linux before I obviously have a few reservations but windows is just such a heavy OS and makes the system lag
<holstein> "simple" is also a matter of opinion, to some degree.. most folks want what they are accustomed to, and i dont know that that is for you or your family
<wxl> as i said, part of that is all the prettiness and/or convenience features
<Scouse> is lubuntu that different from windows in terms of opertion
<wxl> if you don't need a gui, you end up with a REALLY LIGHT operating system :)
<Scouse> *operation
<wxl> ultimately, no, all operating systems are basically the same. but it's like bicycles. you could have a single speed and a road bike and a mountain bike. they do the same thing, just differently.
<Scouse> gui doesn't really make much difference as long as possible to add shortcuts to desktop as 99% of time everything is done ONLINE
<holstein> if you want windows, i would use windows.. i dont, so i use linux
<holstein> is lubuntu capable? sure.. will it work for you and your family? its is absolutely 100% free/easy for you to find that out for yourself
<Scouse> @holstein - you are not really providing much help or information just trying to get me to go off and install operating systems. As I have already said the main reason for looking to install a version of linux is because windows is too heavy to run on the old pc
<wxl> Scouse: as i said before it's hard to definitively answer the question of what's better. there's no one answer to a subjective question. i think that's why holstein appears to be elusive.
<holstein> Scouse: you dont have to install it, at all
<holstein> Scouse: you can literally remove your windows hard drive to keep it "safe" if you like
<wxl> assuming we're not talking about particular windows-only applications, you can do everything in linux you can in windows and then some.
<Scouse> no but you are just basically saying go try this and this and this
<holstein> Scouse: i can not tell you if you will "like" it.. i can say it is capable.. and it works for me.. and i can share for you examples of how it works for me, if you like
<wxl> the only this anyone has said to try is the live cd, which is a temporary version that runs in memory and is not installed at all
<holstein> Scouse: i am just saying, you *can* try it for yourself.. and see.. i have no idea what your needs are, and i cant say it will meet them all in a casual chat on IRC
<Scouse> thanks then for no real help and just arragance
<holstein> Scouse: i migrate users to linux all the time, and there is a process of evaluating applications used. you have mentioned chrome.. and chrome workks grat
<holstein> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> question about the lubuntu desktop in relation to the gnome-desktop
<ntzrmtthihu777> in gnome the menu items are sorted by their *.desktop files "Categories" line, is it such in lubuntu?
<ojkolsrud> HELLOOOOO.....hellooo....hello..
#lubuntu 2013-03-13
<leandro> does anyone know why by changing the mouse pointer theme it dissapears? thanks
<leandro> (the mouse cursor dissapears while moving)
<lubricant> Hi, am running Lubuntu on a celeron dell inspiron 2200 series. Needless to say problems are with the wifi , can anyone please advice. Bios has wifi on and i have the b43 drivers installed
<Silverlion> rehi lubricant i may not be able to advice you but maybe you would like to post your problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/?
<lubricant> Silverlion, was advised to go to linux-wireless not sure which network its on though
 * Silverlion neither
<Silverlion> but the forums is always a good place to post such questions because there are more people then on irc
<lubricant> Silverlion, yes - there are already many posts which i have trawled through and cannot find a solution hence asking here
<lubricant> Silverlion, found #linux-wireless seems its on freenode
<Silverlion> then try there ;)
<lubricant> trying :-)
<lubricant> On another note - am amazed at Lubuntu - am using a spin called lxle and its thrilling - esp after my younger machine died had to move back to this old celeron, lubuntu booted no sweat with no grub parameters required and here i am working away with a niggling wifi problem
<lubricant> Hey, trying a different tack - i have a wifi pci card inserted, how do i figure out if that can work without propreiotory drivers
<lubricant> *proprietory
<cerebratelu> somehow i disabled my x
<cerebratelu> i usually use lxde
<cerebratelu> startx doesn't functino
<cerebratelu> quit
<tehCereluenn> how do i initiate lxde from terminal
<Kamilion> Having a bit of a weird problem, lubuntu 12.10... Doing a bit of flask webdev on my netbook, and every time I reboot, the directory /var/run/uwsgi dissapears and I have to recreate it and chown it www-data.
<Kamilion> Any idea what it is I'm doing that's triggering that? btrfs filesystem, with btrfs-apt-snapshot.
<inductiveload> Kamilion: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/fhs-5.13.html
<xnox> Kamilion: /var/run is a symlink to /run, which is a tmpfs filesystem. It's created in RAM every time you boot.
<Kamilion> How interesting -- on my server that isn't occuring.
<inductiveload> /var/run is cleared at boot time
<Kamilion> And all the stuff in it's recreated every boot?
<xnox> Kamilion: i can't remember when we switched to tmfs, but it's a cross-distro move (e.g. fedora, debian, suse are all on board)
<xnox> Kamilion: yes.
<Kamilion> yeah -- i'm familiar with systemd's push for this stuff
<xnox> Kamilion: so is that a package from the ubuntu archive that relies on /var/run/uwsgi, or something you compiled yourself?
<Kamilion> where can I register to have an empty dir created for my .sock files?
<xnox> Kamilion: no, /run was first proposed by ubuntu security team, and later spread elsewhere.
<Kamilion> pip install uwsgi, and a simple upstart job in /etc/init/uwsgi.conf to start an emporor
<xnox> Kamilion: i'd recommend you install uwsgi with apt-get.
<Kamilion> won't work
<xnox> as that should work properly.
<Kamilion> way too old
<Kamilion> doesn't even take the same --options
<Kamilion> everything else is in a venv but pip, setuptools, and uwsgi.
<xnox> Kamilion: ok. in that case you'll need to extend upstart job to create the dir you want, or possibly have two upstart jobs, one to create /var/run/uwsgi and the real upstart job to depend on that one.
<Kamilion> like a preexec?
<Kamilion> I just wrote a bunch of systemd units for another system a couple weeks ago... *goes to look at upstart docs*
<Kamilion> perfect.
<xnox> Kamilion: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Kamilion> I got it.
<Kamilion> pre-start script
<Kamilion>     mkdir -p /var/run/uwsgi; chown www-data.www-data /var/run/uwsgi; # prepare environment
<Kamilion> end script
<Kamilion> exec $UWSGI --master --emperor "/var/www/sites/*/config/*.ini" --die-on-term --uid www-data --gid www-data --logto $LOGTO
<xnox> =))))))
<Kamilion> can I squish that mkdir/chown into a single command somehow?
<xnox> yes.
<Kamilion> *man mkdir*
<xnox> man install
<xnox> install -d -g www-data -o www-data /var/run/uwsgi
<Kamilion> ahh, great. That feels so much cleaner.
<Kamilion> Should I clean up after myself with a postexec?
<Kamilion> or just let the bootscript do it's job?
<Kamilion> eh, i'll let the bootscript do it's job.
<xnox> Kamilion: the beaute of /run is that you shouldn't clean up, as you will not have a chance if for example it all bursts into flames =)
<Kamilion> lol
<Kamilion> will keep that in mind
<Kamilion> afk for a bit; doing some testing on this app coming back to life from coldboot... (yay, znc!)
<Kamilion> yay, all works well from coldboot now. Thanks, xnox, inductiveload!
<xnox> =)
<Kamilion> Heh -- no wonder why I havn't seen this behavior on the webserver
<Kamilion> 19:03:49 up 99 days, 23:33,  4 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.09, 0.06
<Kamilion> it hasn't reboot for /var/run to be cleared... Better fix that problem before it does!
<Kamilion> xnox: Thanks, probably saved me a headscratcher in a couple months when someone finally does get around to rebooting it
<xnox> yeah, not many servers survive reboots after ages of operation.
<Kamilion> i've tried to be diligent about making upstart jobs and systemd units on all the systems. I'm pretty proud of my autossh systemd unit, hehe
<cerebrate> how do i change the colors of the elements of windows on lubuntu?  i want bright yet subdued hues please
#lubuntu 2013-03-14
<teh> require elucidating of how to get from cli to starting up lxde
<teh> how do i start up lxde?
<Nerdsinc> Erm hello
<cerebrate> i need assistance initiating lxde
<Unit193> cerebrate: Need to stick around for an answer...  startlubuntu
<cerebrate> failed Unit193
<cerebrate> i think if i edit in starting with a gui instead of relying on something i don't understand at all (cli based using)
<cerebrate> if i change something in /etc
<cerebrate> then i could enjoy my gui too
<cerebrate> i first did this because i saw not additional login screens searching for one with alt+f#
<cerebrate> anyways
<cerebrate> trying startlubuntu output gives "cannot open display"
<cerebrate> i don't know how to use lynx & when i try it seems to stall
<cerebrate> hi hb
<cerebrate> peace
<cerebrate> archive manager fails critically
<cerebrate> second thought, great success
<cerebrate> on my second attempt no error messages
<cerebrate> :D
<cerebrate> hanks so much #lubuntu et cetera
#lubuntu 2013-03-15
<tortik> Hi all. I'm getting updates via ubuntu customization kit for a fresh-installed lubuntu 12.04. So 3 months ago I get ~150mb updates but now only ~73mb. Is it possible or I done something wrong?  I do the same steps always. UCK unpacks OS, run console and I write 'apt-get upgrade' then I get packages from the cache...
<testman> Hi. I installed "quadrapassel" from repo on fully updated x86 Lubuntu, but it wont start. Says it got X Window error "BADGlxContext". Please help.
<testman> Anyone?
<testman> Anyone even here?
<BWMerlin> Is it possible to fully run wayland under/on Lubuntu
<Viper187> morning
<Viper187> I just built a new machine and was planning to install lubuntu 64-bit. Problem is I get no reposnse from keyboard or mouse beyond the text boot menu where you choose whether to install or test. I tried both. Same thing.
<Viper187> I tried the Ubuntu 10.04 disc though, and it works fine
<holstein> Viper187: interesting
<holstein> Viper187: USB devices?
<Viper187> yes
<holstein> Viper187: do other USB devices fail?
<Viper187> Thos eare th eonly usb devices connected. They're working fine in the copy of 10.04 I just installed
<holstein> Viper187: i understaing that 10.04 is supporting your devices.. do other USB devices fail in 12.04 or 12.10?
<Viper187> both
<holstein> Viper187: what i would want to determine is, what exactly is not supported
<holstein> Viper187: sounds to me like what you are describing is that the support for your USB controller has been dropped from the kernel
<Viper187> only USB devices I use are keyboard and mouse. I tried both lubuntu discs. 12.04 and 12.10, both 64-bit
<Viper187> interesting
<holstein> Viper187: i would try other USB devices to be certain
<holstein> Viper187: USB sticks.. anything
<holstein> Viper187: then, i would see if there are backports that support your hardware which will add modules to the 12.04/12.10 kernel
<Viper187> The lubuntu desktop also went apeshit over my NIC too, but again 10.04 liked it fine.
<Viper187> it kept saying disconnected over and over
<holstein> Viper187: this is an official support channel, so please watch the language
<holstein> you can also try the main ubuntu live, or xubuntu.. i think you will find that these issues are more with hardware support and the kernel
<holstein> likely any recent, moder linux distro will have the same issues with your hardware
<holstein> you can then look to the larger ubuntu community for hardware support via a backport, and use LXDE or lubuntu with those "fixes"
<Viper187> goodie
<holstein> or, just use 10.04
<Viper187> kind if strange the old software works on the new AM3+ motherboard, but the new kernal wouldn't
<holstein> Viper187: yeah? all support cannot roll forward.. things need to be dropped, otherwise the kernel would just keep growing larger
<holstein> Viper187: you can always build your own kernel, as ubuntu does, which would provide support for whatever you need..
<StephenS> I am on kubuntu
<StephenS> lol
<Myrtti> StephenS: congratulations?
<StephenS> nah IM on cinnamon
<StephenS> which works on lubuntu somehow
<StephenS> dunno what is happening but when I logout my PC it says lubuntu .....
<tortik> How to remove unnecessary languages in Lubuntu 12.04?
<tortik> *unneeded
<heoyea> search lanuage and delete
<cerebrate> from synaptic
<cerebrate> if you have it
<cerebrate> i hope synaptic comes with ubuntu still
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep language-pack  then you can sudo apt-get purge whatever one that isn't yours.   Now, this is all fairly moot as he's long gone.
<phillw> cerebrate: I think it was removed in ubuntu, lubuntu still has it.
<phillw> I've had to look at re-writing some of the generic wiki pages so that they do not rely on the use of synbaptics.
<phillw> *Synaptics*
<Unit193> You mean synaptic?
<phillw> Unit193: Synaptic Package Manager
#lubuntu 2013-03-16
<miglo> is there anything like kaffeine for Lubuntu to watch tv (dvb-t)?
<miglo> and another question ... where can configure proxy settings at Lubuntu to access the web?
<phillw> miglo: usually kde stuff does not try to pull in 20 million dependancys in. I'd suggest asking synaptic package manager to install it; it will then tell you everything else it needs to work. We do not have a dvb-t system native to lubuntu.
<lxle> tvtime still works for me
<miglo> tvtime looks promising - thanks for the hint
<miglo> I'm thinking about to switch completely from kubuntu to lubuntu, so I'm checking how to replace my favorite applications
<BWMerlin> Is Lubuntu likely to use wayland or ill it follow ubuntu into Mir?
<lxle> not sure, but it seems like mark wants to follow google and start making major components of the os in house, in my eyes it looks like taking the hardwork of others and trying to proprietize it
<lxle> and i know thats not a word lol
<phillw> BWMerlin: what ubuntu do for their desktop is for them, we do not use unity, Mir etc.
<keithclark> I like Lubuntu and teh possibility of using it on my machines but the following really concerned me:  Please note that Lubuntu 12.04 is not an LTS (5 years support), but a 'standard' release, supported for 18 months. This is simply due the fact there is insufficient 'man-power' to commit to 5 years of support.
<lxle> that is true,
<lxle> however, since its built off the same source code, the guts of that os will be supported for 5 years, maybe not offically but at least through updates
<keithclark> I would think that this would match a rolling release perfectly then.
<keithclark> Even if not stated, that is actually what it is
<lxle> to some extent yes, however updates will not continue past what is appropriate for the lts release
<keithclark> Maybe that statement then could be stated another way?  To build confidence rather than disuade it>?
<keithclark> To me that statement says here is a release, it is as good as we have people to maintain it.
<keithclark> >Hey, just my thoughts
<keithclark> Build confidence in=actual confidence performed
<lxle> you can always install ubuntu or xubuntu etc
<lxle> if you want the confidence
<lxle> although to me its not that much different
<keithclark> Yup, I'm just adding my opinions here
<lxle> are you going to calling canonical for a lubuntu machine?
<keithclark> ?
<lxle> in other words, how many people will being paying canoncial for professional support on a lubuntu pc
<lxle> most lubuntu computers are made up from older machines, usually personal machines,
<lxle> to me, being an average person, besides the updates and stability
<lxle> lts means nothing
<lxle> i'm not a company needing canonicals paid support
<keithclark> I'm still not sure what that has to do with my comments
<lxle> needing reassurance of lubuntu being supported for five years,
<lxle> the guts of it are naturally supported
<keithclark> Ok, then go rolling
<keithclark> Don't claim to be aroung for 5 years.  Claim to support the best you can now.
<lxle> i heard it explained like this, lets say there is a new version of lxterm, it might not be updated and or backported to lubuntu 12.04
<lxle> u must seperate in your mind the desktop from the os
<keithclark> and?
<lxle> they compliment eachother , they are not the same, no LTS support is for the Lubuntu desktop, not for the core ubuntu system
<keithclark> Look, you produce a very good o/s.  You have a great repository. Why waste that with revisions and long term supports?.  You will always support the current, rolliing release.
<keithclark> Keep the vision in mind of course
<keithclark> Set your goals of how lightweight you wnat to be.
<keithclark> how old the minimum hardware can be >(that is the oldest the oldest revision can be)
<lxle> you must look at the inbetween releases as betas
<lxle> and the lts release as the commercial product
<keithclark> I understand that.  I also understand that if I use older hardware, I 'm not interested in the latest and greatest.  How much can really change over the short term if I'm really looking to keep my older hardware alive?
<lxle> plenty, older hardware gets dropped in support on with each new release
<keithclark> It seems to me as though you have a philosophy of keeping an Ubuntu version for the older machines current, but you don't have to release as many changes as the true Ubuntu does.  It would serve no purpose.
<lxle> case in point the last release to lubuntu 12.10 dropped support for many older graphics cards
<lxle> not lubuntu's fault but nvidia and ati
<lxle> in the older release the older drivers were available and worked without issue
<keithclark> Ah, I understand you now.  Be Ubuntu, just 5 releases ago.
<lxle> except for the fact that there needs to be testing releases and development
<keithclark> All the time, just shifting\
<lxle> not much can be done without feedback
<lxle> i'm not sure what your purpose here is
<keithclark> Just idea tossing
<keithclark> You make a great distro btw
<lxle> not me, lubuntu team
<lxle> i'm just hanging out
<keithclark> hey, just my thoughts
<keithclark> Lubuntu/Xubunu....I have a tough time deciding
<lxle> kick ass linux promo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0
<keithclark> phillw around?
<keithclark> Well I guess my bottom line is that adding that paragraph onto you front page does not instll confidence to use Lubjuntu as you main o/s.
<holstein> keithclark: whats that?
<lxle> without the sticker of approval from canoncial about lubuntu being lts he thinks its inferior
<keithclark> No, this one<:
<keithclark> Please note that Lubuntu 12.04 is not an LTS (5 years support), but a 'standard' release, supported for 18 months. This is simply due the fact there is insufficient 'man-power' to commit to 5 years of support.
<holstein> keithclark: you dont have to use it. you can use ubuntu and add lxde
<holstein> keithclark: the idea is, the team/community doesnt want to commit to supporting lubuntu for 5 years
<keithclark> Ok, I understand.  Hey, it was just my impression as a user
<lxle> talk about splitting ends
<keithclark> Look like your eyes are new
<lxle> my question is of course then, how does canonical know if you called them up, whether your running lubuntu or ubuntu with lxde
<lxle> seems like symantics to me
<holstein> keithclark: its a very small team that actually puts out a nice polished product that feeds other projects
<keithclark> Don't be defensive
<keithclark> Look as if your eyes were new
<holstein> keithclark: i'll be as i choose
<holstein> keithclark: im stating facts.. however, i mean it not to be combative
<keithclark> Ok, take care folks.  I hope I could at least offer an opinion
<holstein> keithclark: you can do more than that
<holstein> keithclark: you can actually join and fix/suggest
<keithclark> >I am right now
<holstein> keithclark: its an open community.. but to "solve" the situation would take addressing the manpower
<lxle> nah, complaining is easier :)
<keithclark> Yes, but don't state it that way upfront.
<keithclark> Not a confidence builder
<keithclark> "Come with us but we might not be arount"
<holstein> keithclark: i dont think the lubuntu project has "build confidence" as a goal
<keithclark> *around
<keithclark> Get the bad idea?
<lxle> might not be around?
<keithclark> Maybe I shoud restart
<lxle> lubuntu is about the most consistent lxde distro available
<holstein> keithclark: i dont actually.. i see it like this.. we are a small team that are comfortable providing 18 months support.. not 5 years
<lxle> and long standing at this point
<keithclark> Hold on
<lxle> rest assured they will be around
<keithclark> Hold on
<keithclark> Ok, I'm just trying to portray one version of your wording
<holstein> keithclark: the statment is not "we might not be here, use caution".. its just, "we are small, and provide 18 months, not 5 years"
<holstein> keithclark: its not my wording
<lxle> i think you like being difficult just to be difficult, no rhyme or reason, just wanting to win some arbitrary argument
<keithclark> Ok, then I shall go, I just thought you would appreciate some feedback.
<holstein> keithclark: there are no versions of it though.. its just a statement to answer the question "why is lubuntu 12.04 not lts"
<lxle> appreciated
<holstein> keithclark: the #lubuntu-offtopic channel is the unofficial dev channel.. also, try the mailing list
<keithclark> IWhy so angry though?
<holstein> keithclark: anger?
<lxle> who is angry? when explanations aren't enough, what else can you do?
<keithclark> Ok, sorry then.  I'm just a user
<holstein> keithclark: i am not angry, i am just reinforcing what i read in that sentence.. which is just what it says
<wxl> wasn't that a line in tron?
<lxle> maybe think about becoming a helper
<holstein> keithclark: i dont see the fear and doubt in it..
<lxle> me either holstein
<holstein> keithclark: i would like to keep this constructive though, and make sure you can feel like there is no doubt there either
<lxle> i think he believes that in 18 months everything will stop working or something
<wxl> lots do
<wxl> i don't agree
<wxl> but lots do
<lxle> hmmm weird
<holstein> keithclark: the 12.04 repos will be up.. just, the lubuntu specific things are not supported, or tested, or guaranteed to work by this team
<lxle> what do they think when they are using an xp machine then?
<wxl> however to me lts seems like lip service, really
<lxle> to me it also seems like, whats the difference, like was said earlier, lubuntu or ubuntu with lxde
<holstein> for me, LTS is just the time the servers are up for the repos.. and the package maintenance by the community in them
<lxle> uhmmm...... same base code, therego same updates pushed for five years, for the most part
<keithclark> Hey, I just came here looking for an alternative to Ubuntu.  I've tried Xubuntu and Knoppix.  Knoppix was impressive but wanted to stay more to the Ubuntu family.
<wxl> well, lubuntu IS an alternative
<keithclark> So I came along Lu bjntu.  The only concern I had was your disclaimner
<wxl> problem solved :)
<lxle> when is the last time you called canonical for support?
<wxl> it's an issue of semantics
<lxle> if never then problem solved
<wxl> ↑ good point, lxle !
<keithclark> I don't think you get my point here
<holstein> keithclark: i would just try it, and see if it fits your needs.. see first hand if its what you are looking for
<wxl> sure we do
<lxle> the point is moot if the reason is never used
<wxl> we've dealt with this time and time again why is why the disclaimer is there :)
<holstein> keithclark: the team will not extend the support of 12.04.. though, if you'd like to ask for another sentence about why its not supported to be there, that might be able to be arranged
<wxl> let me add to what holstein said
<keithclark> Then why claim/disclaim it at all?
<wxl> the team will not OFFICIALLY support 12.04
<wxl> doesn't mean you can't get support
<holstein> keithclark: so users know that 12.04 is not an LTS, like the other flavors
<lxle> unofficially is a different story, in other words, your good dude, stop sweating it
<keithclark> Don't addres it
<wxl> the volunteers like us are generally content with helping anyone
<keithclark> This seems to be a major problem with your distro
<wxl> and we do have folks that because of their hardware use 10.04
<holstein> keithclark: its different.. all the other 12.04 flavors are LTS.. actively supported by larger teams and communities.. the fact that lubuntu is not needs to be mentnioned
<holstein> keithclark: its not a problem.. its a difference
<keithclark> Then live it
<lxle> can you show me another lxde distro that has 5 year support?
<keithclark> Don't deny it
<wxl> we do live it
<wxl> we all use it :)
<lxle> would love to see it
<keithclark> Be proud, don't deny it.
<holstein> keithclark: i dont think anyone is trying to deny.. its in an effort for information.. so one doesnt assume 12.04 lubuntu is supported for 5 years
 * wxl is proud
<holstein> keithclark: ?
<keithclark> State that.
<holstein> keithclark: no one is denying anything
<lxle> if you can find another lxde distro with 5 years support then i'll hear the rest of this pointless argument
<holstein> keithclark: thats what the statement states
<keithclark> What is with the 5 year support?
<keithclark> Ignore that
<lxle> thats what your upset about
<lxle> lubuntu not having five year support
<keithclark> State what you do support instead
<holstein> keithclark: that is what *all* other 12.04 versions are
<holstein> !lts
<lxle> they did
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<lxle> 18 months
<holstein> keithclark: see that output ^^ that is what *all* other 12.04 flavors are
<holstein> keithclark: the statement is framed in this way 'why is lubuntu not lts like the others?'.. which is a valid question, and a reason to mention the 5 years
<lxle> i'm still waiting for a link to this mysterious lxde distro with years and years of support to surface
<keithclark> Well I'll tell you what, if you get this question over and over again.  If you get agitatged by this question over and over again then there is a perception issue thart you need to solve.  It is not us users that is the issue.  We just download and use the o/s, not the philosophy.
<lxle> in other words, regarless if its only 18months, i bet you can't find another lxde distro that even gives you that much
<holstein> keithclark: it cant be simply ignored, because stating that its supported for 18 months would raise the question "well, not the lts one, not 12.04, right?"
<holstein> and that is wrong
<holstein> keithclark: we actually dont
<holstein> keithclark: folks look, and see that the 12.o4 is *not* and lts
<holstein> keithclark: its not that im asking you to subscribe to a philosophy either.. just to understand that there is already an LTS system in place, and lubuntu is not offering that
<holstein> keithclark: if you are new to the ecosystem and community, and the concept of an LTS is new, then that is understandable
<keithclark> Ok, then I don't get the whole thing.  Fair enough.  I've offerd my views. Take them as you need.
<holstein> its uncessarily complex, and actually being actively discussed upstream.. not having an LTS.. or when to do them or why
<holstein> but, here is the fact.. there *is* a 12.04 LTS.. *every* other ubuntu.. but lubuntu is not doing that.. so that must be addressed in the statement you read
<lxle> from what i gather, it will be lts release, with rolliing releases in between
<holstein> its not meant to either gain nor influence your "trust"
<holstein> its only stating that "unlike the other 12.04 versions, this one is not supported for 5 years, so dont expect that"
<keithclark> holstein: no trust is required but that with which I'd trust with my personal information.
<lxle> its like , the rest of the ubuntu team signed up to work 3 jobs, the lubuntu team was small and could only sign up for 2 jobs consistently, however that doesn't mean that lubuntu won't work part time at the 3rd job :)
<holstein> keithclark: you are not offerering a view though
<holstein> keithclark: you offer a better sentence, and i'll read it
<lxle> hey keith this is easy
<lxle> go get another distro
<lxle> solved
<lxle> now go
<holstein> keithclark: this is an open community.. but, as i said, the 5 years need be mentioned..
<keithclark> lxle: ok, thanks and have a great night.
<lxle> whats the point of saying i can't use this cuz i'm scared, when other options are available
<holstein> keithclark: so, if you have a constructive change to offer, you can offer that here, or in the other channel, or the mailing list
<lxle> use what your not scared to use
<keithclark> holstein: I thought I did
<lxle> explanations have been given
<holstein> keithclark: otherwise, if the issue is just with your "trust".. try the disto, and if it works for you, go for it
<lxle> enough said
<holstein> keithclark: i didnt see it.. where is your suggestion?
<cerebrate> gentle heartedness @ freenode
<lxle> this will take a while
<lxle> lol
<lxle> ya, i'm not too good at that after about an hour or so of explaining
<lxle> especially when its not really tracking down a "problem"
<holstein> i would like to move this the the #lubuntu-offtopic channel keithclark
<keithclark> ok, nevermind.  Thanks for the great night.  I've tried to explain my initlial reaction to a paragraph on your website that I found interesting.   If you choose not to use that, then fine.
<holstein> keithclark: use what?
<cerebrate> hes insight perhaps
<holstein> keithclark: we cant use a reaction.. just a suggestion
<lxle> he thinks we are going to use complaining about something trivial to change something trivial
<keithclark> Holy cow, I was just suggesting
<holstein> keithclark: where?
<holstein> keithclark: i see no sentence
<keithclark> Ok, never mind.  Have a great evening folks.
<holstein> keithclark: cheers!
<lxle> there isn't one constructive idea, only complaints of the lubuntu team not doing what ubuntu is doing, although we explained why and that he is free to use another distro the convo continues
<holstein> keithclark: in the future, use this channel for support only, and /join #lubuntu-offtopic for suggestions
<keithclark> In the future, be more understanding of newer users, their opinions and where they came from.  Understand that they might just want to help and if you don't wnat their help, let them down slowlyl.
<wxl> keithclark: i would similarly encourage you to accept that not everyone is going to agree with you
<keithclark> I agreed to disagree several times.
<wxl> so then we're done talking about it, cool.
<keithclark> Ok, so this help session is recorded>?
<wxl> everything is recorded :)
<holstein> keithclark: i welcome your help.. please take it to the proper channel.. #lubuntu-offtopic
<keithclark> Ok, thanks.
<holstein> keithclark: join there and share what sentence you would like to see instead.. but we need a sentence
<jared> keithclark: are you referring to the wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ?
<keithclark> holstein: why so negative?
<wxl> keithclark: holstein is encouraging your feedback, so why do you see it as negative?
<lxle> holstein has been incredibly patient and positive,,
<holstein> keithclark: i am positively, and non-combatively inviting you to the proper channel.. #lubuntu-offtopic ,and i look forward to reading your suggestion
<keithclark> I'll join.
<jared> I think his main point is the prominence of the information than anything. I updated the front page as it's not even the most currently release anyway.
<keithclark> #/join lubuntu
<holstein> jared: i like it
<jared> keithclark: was the problem only on the wiki page?
<holstein> keithclark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu was just updated by jared
<jared> If so have a quick look and let me know what you think. If it's elsewhere I can't really help (no access)
<jared> holstein: I think he had a fair point, possibly slight language issues prevented understanding.
<lxle> not buying that
<lxle> there are those that like to argue and won't stop until concession
<holstein> jared: i like what you have much better, thanks!
<jared> lxle: have a look and see what you think - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu?action=diff&rev2=231&rev1=230
<lxle> jared thats good
<lxle> very good actually
<jared> I believe that was essentially the main point the user was suggesting. I didn't read the scrollback line by line but the top and bottom bits.
<lxle> published already?
<jared> Yeah, if people don't like it they can revert.
<jared> I'm just a guy who knows how to write wikis, no special powers here :)
<lxle> hopefull that will settle some possible fears
<lxle> and spurn some help
<jared> I was never worried, I wouldn't anticipate using any release on my computer for longer than a year or two without update anyway.
<jared> :D
<wxl> BUT YOUR SERVER COULD DIE
<lxle> LOL
<jared> I wouldn't be running a GUI on a server either
<wxl> speaking of updates, do-release-upgrade is all done, so i'm going to restart
<lxle> i just realized that synaptic has screwed up my spelling of symantics LOL
<jared> And my procrastination needs to end, the assignment won't write itself.
<wxl> well that was lame
<Analog> Hi there, can anyone help me please?
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Analog> I'm having trouble configuring my monitor resolution, and keeping it permanent.
<wxl> how are you doing it?
<Analog> I ran a game with WINE, and when it closed, took it down to 1024x7something, when it should be 1360x768
<Analog> Welllll.. Can I give you the link I'm using to set it?
<Analog> http://www.sudo-juice.com/change-lxde-screen-resolution-ubuntu-lubuntu/
<wxl> so you have no problems outside of wine?
<Analog> WINE messed it up, and I can't get it back. :(
<Analog> And the old reso isn't in lxrandr.
<Analog> Oh, and in the directory the link provides, I know LXDE should be Lubuntu.
<wxl> hm
<Analog> But before that, I added the new mode in and whatnot... Let me paste the link I used for that info.
<Analog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984990
<Analog> So, I added the new mode, as such. Then, I followed the instructions on the first link to try and make it permanent, but it's still not working.
<wxl> so you can get lxrandr to set the resolution?
<Analog> I can't...
<Analog> It's not an available option now.
<wxl> not permanently
<Analog> Freshly rebooted the computer.
<wxl> but at all?
<wxl> can you just run the command and it works?
<Analog> Yes, correct. Not permanently, but temporarily, yeah, it was working just fine.
<wxl> so you've added the command with the @ sign before it to what file?
<Analog> >_>
<Analog>  To /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wxl> which is right
<wxl> hm
<wxl> you do have the @ sign, right? :)
<Analog> Yes. :)
<Analog> I'm quite stumped.
<Analog> I'm going to try running the commands in terminal again.
<Analog> Just to make sure they keep working.
<wxl> is this quantal?
<Analog> The latest Lubuntu.
<Analog> Yes.
<Analog> And for some reason, the resolution didn't change this time. That's.... Strange.
<wxl> well 13.04 is the latest :)
<Analog> None of the commands have been altered or changed in any way.
<wxl> it's even got an official beta release :)
<Analog> Oh.
<Analog> Then this is Quantal.
<wxl> indeed that's quite strange
<Analog> :x
<Analog> 12.10, that is. :P
<Analog> Should I go get TeamViewer or something?
<wxl> uh no :)
<wxl> i'm kind of stumped by your issue, really
<wxl> however, i just upgraded to quantal am having my own issues with that file
<Analog> Because at this point I haven't the slightest clue of what to do. It was working.
<wxl> not for the same reasons
<Analog> Well, I also tried something, that didn't work.
<Analog> @xrandr --newmode "1360x768_60.00"   84.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync @xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1360x768_60 @xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1360x768_60
<Analog> All those in the autostart.
<wxl> one thing i might suggest, and this may not work, but it's worth a shot, is to check on the wine channel and see if they have had experience with wine permanently affecting the resolution
<Analog> I haven't seen anything there.
<Analog> But I've looked.
<wxl> the irc channel
<Analog> Oh. Is that also freenode?
<wxl> no :)
<wxl> actually yes
<wxl> http://www.winehq.org/irc
<Analog> Oooooh.
<Analog> I may just upgrade to the beta, see if that may fix it. >_>
<wxl> well you can use the live cd
<wxl> Analog: question
<Analog> Sure.
<wxl> does ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart exist on your machine?
<Analog> Let me check, one second.
<Analog>  I don't seem to have a .config directory...
<Analog> >_>
<wxl> well that's not htat probelm then
<Analog> Found it.
<Analog> But I do see a desktop.conf...
<Analog> I don't see autostart there...
<wxl> ok
<wxl> again, not that problem
<Analog> So, it's good, then?
<Analog> Or should I copy the autostart to that directory as well?
<wxl> no
<wxl> you don't want it
<wxl> i gotta brb
<Analog> Oh, I don't want that... Okay.
<Analog> I wonder if I should delete that directory you gave me. Lx
<Analog> :x
<wxl> nope leave it be
<Analog> Hmmm...
<Analog> Welp. I really have no idea what I should do. :x
<wxl> check in with the wine channel
<Analog> Already have.
<wxl> and?
<Analog> Still not answer yet, though. :x
<wxl> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wxl> :)
 * Analog nods.
<wxl> replace those urls with the wine ones XD
<Analog> ICK.
<artrei> how to build using cmake?
<Analog> This resolution messed up my telnet client, too. :x Poor MUSHclient. :(
<wxl> telnet
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> you gopher too?
<Analog> :P
<Analog> I play MUDs. :P
<wxl> i gathered that, i was just being silly
<Analog> Oh. :(
 * cerebrate pAt *pat*
<cdoublejj> hhmm
<Analog> Hmm.
<Analog> My max screen resolution is 4096x4096...
<Analog> Man, that oughta be fun...
<tortik>  How to manually (what files?)remove extra languages from Lubuntu 12.04?
<Analog> Okay, so my screen resolution is being weird... May I have some ideas on how to fix this? After everything I've done, I'm quite clueless as to where to turn.
<hpuser4466> Problem: Pcmanfm won't show .avi files from my video camera.  How to change default filer to rox-filer ??
<hpuser4466> join #lxde
<phillw> Analog: I've just read the scroll back re: your problem, let me do a bit of further digging
<phillw> Analog: as you seem to not had a response from wine on irc, may I suggest that you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 and if the question is not addressed in their 'How To / FAQ' section that you ask on there. They are much more used to wine than us guys :) (Do mention that you are using lubuntu by using the 'tag' so that it states lubuntu).
<hpuser4466> okaay, maybe I should attack this from another angle:
<hpuser4466> How to I change the default applications?
<hpuser4466> ie when I plugin an SDCARD i want rox-filer to open. Not pcmanfm.
<hpuser4466> pcmanfm has a grip on my pc like a virus.  A virus i want to remove.
<hpuser4466> for some reason pcmanfm won't show files. But i can see them in terminal.
<hpuser4466> looks like pcmanfm is coded into the system.
<hpuser4466> I found something in panel settings > advanced >  File manager.
<hpuser4466> logging out.
<Mortz> hey
<cerebrate> hey, g'day
<cerebrate> welcome to our channel
<lamma> h
<lamma> #lubuntu
<lamma> anyone here
<phillw> adhd?
<abhort42> Hello all
<phillw> !ask | abhort42
<ubottu> abhort42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillw> abhort42: if you'd just like to have a chat, please join #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2013-03-17
<abhort42> Well, i'm trying to install Linux on a computer that has windows xp on it..I have no cdrom and cant boot off usb...and i dont want to use a loopback filesystem...anyway i can install linux on here?
<abhort42> PXE is out of the question as well
<Unit193> Well, the methods to install are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD  (or http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html but oh well)
<Unit193> abhort42: You got a floppy drive and a floppy?  :P
<abhort42> nope, no floppys
<abhort42> just a computer with a net connection, thats all...and flash drives
<abhort42> i was contemplating PXE but all i got is wireless, no ethernet cable...sigh..
<abhort42> i almost used wubi but i just dont want a loopback install
<csc`> How easy is it to setup dual monitors with lubuntu 12.10?
<csc`> mostly plug and play or is it a more advanced matter such as xinerama?
<phillw> csc`: the default Menu --> Preferences ->> Monitor Settings
<phillw> should see the additional monitor if it is connected up and powered on before you turn the computer on.
<csc`> phillw, so its basically a matter of a few clicks really
<csc`> cool beans
<phillw> csc`: ona good day, yes.. on a bad day, it needs more work... always go for a good day :)
<csc`> phillw, well its a boat anchor dell. Also pretty bummed lubuntu of all flavors is forcing PAE
<csc`> lucky for me i have a pentium M which doesnt complain about the pae kernel being forced.
<phillw> csc`: have a look at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84 and then note the date of the post.... Or, put another way... lubuntu can support dual screen :D
<phillw> csc`: we now have lxrandr installed as default :)
<newbie|8> hia
<newbie|8> hi
<newbie|8> when I install Lubuntu I can not change the resolution. Is this normal?
<cerebrate> archive manager closed unexpectedly
<cerebrate> successful unpacking when not unpacking to desktop
<doppelganger_> I've edited the file /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart to run hamachi on startup
<doppelganger_> "@/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start"
<doppelganger_> I've added this line to the file
<doppelganger_> But it's not working yet.
<doppelganger_> What am i  doing wrong?
<doppelganger_> Doesn't this "autostart" file run files as superuser?
<doppelganger_> How do I do that?
<Unit193> No, it runs as the logging in user, as long as you select the Lubuntu session.
<doppelganger_> Will try /etc/rc.local. If i don't come back it either worked or i've exploded my pc in anger.
<doppelganger_> []'s
<doppelganger_> didn't work
<doppelganger_> What do I do to run "sudo /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start" on startup?
<Unit193> sudo crontab -e  and put @reboot sudo /etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start   or you could actually have the daemon set to run on startup....
<Unit193> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Silverlion> hey there... any "Team-Leader" in here?
<Silverlion> there might be a problem with one update server
<wxl> finally upgraded to 12.04 and now i have a few oversized menu icons
<wxl> amsynth, for example, is insanely huge
<wxl> 12.10 sorry :)
#lubuntu 2014-03-10
<ianorlin> that isn't quite nesecary for intel integrated graphics
<Meerkat> ianorlin, that laptop has AMD graphics
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> installed ubuntu
<n-iCe> and the same
<n-iCe> I don't see that additional drivers though
<Meerkat> n-iCe, are you not using lubuntu?
<n-iCe> I just installed ubuntu
<n-iCe> I was using lubuntu
<Datz_> Hi, I keep getting crashes everytime I try to install something.
<Datz> I think that unless something is being installed with the package manager, everything is fine.
<Datz> I took a picture of the calltrace: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zgq9m7czqbrap6c/2014-03-09%2016.43.46.jpg
<Datz> I was thinking the kernel was crashing or something
<Datz> not sure what to do.
<FuuqUmiist> how do you change the menu icon to say menu to make it more user friendly
 * Datz moves his question to #ubuntu
<FuuqUmiist> how do you hide the menu bar in gnome-mplayer to make more efficient use of space?
<FuuqUmiist> Lubuntu or Linux Mint XFCE? which do you think is more user friendly for people who don't know how to use computers and only have experience with Windows
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: mint is not supported here
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: both are free and easy to try for yourself on your hardware
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: most applications have a full screen mode.. but, i dont see any in gnome-mplayer
<holstein> i see settings in the preferences menu for "interface".. but none to address removeing the menubar
<holstein> nothing about gnome-mplayer makes me want to use it over one of the more 'attractive' alternatives, if aesthetics were important
<FuuqUmiist> holstein if you have launcher with icons in the panel how do you change the name of the icon when the mouse is over it
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: i would refer to the documentation for the launcher
<FuuqUmiist> if i change the application name in the menu will it mess anything up?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: it will change the name in the menu
<holstein> i usually mess around with the UI and settings in a live CD or as another user.. to see the effects without breaking anything
<FuuqUmiist> so do you know how to change the menu icon in the panel to say "menu" to make it more user friendly
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: when i right click on mine, i am faced with an option to edit the menu
<holstein> when i click on that, i can point to a custom icon location
<FuuqUmiist> is there a standard custom "menu" icon that says menu?
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#I_would_like_to_change_the_LXDE_icon_in_the_start_menu._How_do_I_do_it.3F
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: you can use *anything* you like
<holstein> you can make your own.. grab anything from the internet
<holstein> http://www.qagoma.qld.gov.au/__data/assets/image/0018/136017/menu_button.png for example
<holstein> or start.. or whatever the user expects
<holstein> or, just tell them
<FuuqUmiist> yeah, but i don't have those images
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: what are you saying? friend? you dont have what images?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: the one i linked? i google searched for "menu icon button" and found that and many others
<FuuqUmiist> something that says "menu" or "start"
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: you can make your own, or get one from *anywhere*
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: i used google image search to find the one i linked above
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: there were several thousand that came up
<FuuqUmiist> oh so i just save that and direct to it and it will resize everything naturally?
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: you can try it, and see.. and edit as needed
<FuuqUmiist> i will copy the windows "start" icon :P
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: there are many windows themes
<holstein> but, i find its not constructive to try and clone windows
<holstein> there are many distros that are catering to cloing the windows UI
<FuuqUmiist> but it will be easier to help people who are not familiar with linux
<FuuqUmiist> i can just tell them to go to the "start" menu
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: sure.. i just disgree with you
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: i think it will be easier to educate the new user with the new system
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: but, as i stated, there are many ways to do what you are trying to do.. many have already been done for you
<FuuqUmiist> when is Lubuntu LTS going to be released?
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: 14.04 is planned to be AFAIK, the first LTS for lubuntu
<holstein> though, the core is supported upstream
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: so.. april
<FuuqUmiist> i wish it was this week
<holstein> FuuqUmiist: you can go and download it anytime you like
<FuuqUmiist> this should be a default theme option for Lubuntu http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Lubuntu+XP+three+flavors?content=162880
<Random832> FuuqUmiist: no it shouldn't.
<FuuqUmiist> why
<Unit193> 1. Why mimic Windows?  2. No GTK3 support.
<ianorlin> I wouldn't want to use that at a linux conference
<FuuqUmiist> more people would be willing to use Lubuntu with that theme
<FuuqUmiist> btw, how much HDD space would you need for a new Lubuntu install?
<Unit193> I had one in 10G, 5G free.
<ianorlin> 10G will work
<FuuqUmiist> is it more lightweight to use flash or html5?
<ianorlin> flash has problem on some old video cards not sure about html5
<FuuqUmiist> i know in the past flash in linux used a lot of CPU to play videos and stuff, but how about now? is Flash better than html5?
<ianorlin> I think they both use a lot not sure of exact usage of both
<guest0292> Using Lubuntu 12.04 and 13.04.    When I install pulseaudio and pavucontrol,  it tells me pavucontrol can't access the /home/user1 folder, so I have to manually chown -R user1 /home/user1 to give pavucontrol access.
<guest0292> Is this a bug in Lubuntu/Pulse/Pavucontrol,  or has my OS corrupted to cause this?
<guest0292> alsamixer works fine without having to chown but pavucontrol requires me to chown /home/user1.  strange
<serranellus> hi everybody, I was trying to run the Lubuntu livecd but it does’t work because of a graphic problem. Maybe my bloody VIA Unichrome card is not supported. Is there a way to fix it and to run this livecd properly?
<sailorcire_alt> Hey, I for sent here from #suse. In LXDE control center, my icons are showing, but the text underneath them is gone. Any ideas on how to reset this?
<Meerkat> sailorcire_alt, I am not familiar with a 'LXDE control center'. Where is it?
<ianorlin> I think it isn't in recent versions of lubuntu
<ianorlin> Meerkat what are you looking for?
<Meerkat> I was trying to help the user above.
<ianorlin> ah thanks for helping out
<pc-problem> Is there a way I can lock the desktop icons in place, so they can't be moved by dragging them?
<pc-problem> Lubuntu 13.10 - LXDE - PCManFM
<sailorcire_alt> Meerkat should be under Launcher -> System -> LXDE Control Center.
#lubuntu 2014-03-11
<Kekai> hello
<Kekai> May I have some help?
<wxl> !ask | Kekai
<ubottu> Kekai: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kekai> I have wasted space in my taskbar How do I get rid of it?
<wxl> Kekai: you mean you want to decrease the width?
<Kekai> Between the battery meter and wifi is a long strip of nothing.
<Kekai> May I provide a screen shot?
<wxl> Kekai: if you right click on it, what comes up?
<wxl> yes please
<Kekai> http://snag.gy/w63W7.jpg
<Kekai> The space between my wifi meter and the battery meter, I would like that gone
<Kekai> It make it harder to have multiple windows open
<wxl> give me a screenshot of the context menu that comes up when you right click on it
<Kekai> its not letting me fn+prtsc
<Kekai> that normally takes screenshots
<wxl> use scrot with a delay
<Kekai> http://snag.gy/1uXx4.jpg
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> this is an old lubuntu isn't it?
<Kekai> ?
<wxl> what version of lubuntu is this?
<Kekai> I just installed via buntu 12.04 LTS
<Kekai> *Ubuntu
<Kekai> Using Sudo apt-get install Lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> it's a known bug from a while bag
<wxl> back
<wxl> it's been fixed in later versions
<wxl> that being said, i'd upgrade
<Kekai> To?
<wxl> 13.10
<Kekai> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<wxl> for that matter you should get rid of all the non-lubuntu stuff you don't need
<wxl> that's why i said upgrade
<wxl> !purelxde | kekai
<ubottu> kekai: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Kekai> So this will remove Ubuntu
<wxl> yep
<wxl> usually ubuntu+lubuntu-desktop!=lubuntu
<Kekai> Ill brb
<Kekai> back
<Kekai> I have used the command to remove ubuntu
<Kekai> now what do I do?
<wxl> Kekai: no need to private message me, Kekai. i wish i could say all my time is dedicated to monitoring this channel, but it's not. have you upgraded?
<Kekai> id how
<wxl> !upgrade | Kekai
<ubottu> Kekai: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Kekai> only 12.10 is available
<Kekai> there is no 13.10
<wxl> burn a new disc
<wxl> it should give you the option to upgrade when you install
<ianorlin> although not sure that didn't get broken again
<labadmin> hi. trying to install lubuntu 13.04 freezes in a 265mb pc. can i make installer faster (with no gui perhasp?)
<trimsic> How do you replace the window manager in Lubuntu 13.10? If I set i3 or compiz in lxsession-default-apps it only shows me the background wallpaper on login.
<trimsic> also the software updater keeps popping up, but always fails due to insufficient priviliges
<vn151502510> maybe should use extra option like compiz --replace, not sure
<trimsic> nope, doesn't work
<trimsic> I'll try to put it in autostart...
<trimsic> it works with @compiz --replace in autostart, but oh god
<trimsic> compiz :/
<trimsic> let's see if it works the same way with i3
<trimsic> it doesn't
<trimsic> put "@i3" in autostart and "i3bar" as the default panel, didn't change anything else
<trimsic> seems to work
<trimsic> don't like this though, f.i. what does the @ mean and since openbox is still set as the default WM, does it mean i3 runs in addition to it instead of actually replacing it?
<trimsic> apparently it actually does replace it. openbox doesn't show up in ps
<trimsic> finally
<trimsic> <3
 * davidWHITMAN is away: C U LTR
<Faisal> hi there
<Faisal> just installed lubuntu, cant scan for wifi networks ? ive installed module bcmdhd ... i know root can see via the cli the wifi networks
<Faisal> but when i go to networks connections, there is nothing there
<holstein> root?
<holstein> you shouldnt have a root account..
<Phil42> i don't think i can help you but i  would like to ask a few questions
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> i usually follow that for whatever chipset i have.. just because
<Faisal> holstein: im not root im signed in as linaro but when i o sudo iwlist wlan0 scan i get the ;list of wifi channels
<Phil42> did you try the live cd before you installed?   if so, did it work on the live cd?
<Faisal> holstein: however, nothing in the networks connection gui thing
<Meerkat> Faisal, menu -> preferences -> software & updates, click the 'additional drivers' tab. Look for anything appropriate to install.
<Meerkat> then right click the network icon in the task bar and select 'edit connections.
<Faisal> Meerkat: alright
<Kekai> What is the webpage for removing Dsktop enviroments
<holstein> Kekai: not sure what you are asking.. there is no webpage that will remove packages AFAIK
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would just start with that ^.. has the minimal.. or, use ubuntuserver iso
<Kekai> Someone linked me here or on #ubuntu a page for removing Unity, KDE, etc
<holstein> or, just use whatever package manager you like to remove what you want.. im assuming apt in a terminal, since you are trying to remove the UI
<holstein> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<holstein> Kekai: thats probably what you were reffered about
<Kekai> yes
<Kekai> Is there one to remove LDXE?
<holstein> Kekai: there are "ones" to do whatever you like, im sure
<holstein> Kekai: but, you can just remove what you like
<Kekai> I have Xubuntu-desktop here
<holstein> Kekai: you open a package manager, search.. and remove what you like
<holstein> Kekai: its not like windows where, when those things are not running, they are taking up resources
<Kekai> i know
<holstein> if you are new, i suggest, just use the machine, while its working, and in the future, just get what you want at the first run
<holstein> i
<Kekai> I just need to remove the Lubuntu Desktop enviroment
<holstein> if it aint broke, as they say
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Kekai> okay thanks
<holstein> Kekai: otherwise, search a package manager for lxde, and remove what you like
#lubuntu 2014-03-12
<Potato_Power> Hello! I have several Fujitsu S Series laptop computers. I installed Lubuntu onto them (512MB of Ram, Pentium III M, 30gb IDE), but sometimes the screen freezes
<Potato_Power> http://imgur.com/D8y0f4Z
<Potato_Power> http://imgur.com/FduCQv0
<Unit193> Well that's fun.  Live CD?  Tried nomodeset?
<Potato_Power> I am a bit of a noob to Linux
<Potato_Power> nomodeset?
<Unit193> If it's a live CD, it's in the F6 boot options.
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Potato_Power> okay
<Potato_Power> The graphical glitch only occurs after the desktop is loaded.
<Potato_Power> Sorry for taking so long
<melodie> hello !
<melodie> does someone have a build environment in a Lubuntu 12.04 here? I have tried to compile the obsession program in such an install and the compiling fails with a message that I am unable to understand, therefore fix:
<melodie> https://bitbucket.org/fabriceT/obsession
<melodie> I mean in a 64bits install
<melodie> obsession-exit.c:1:0: erreur: le processeur sélectionné ne supporte pas le jeu d'instructions x86-64
<melodie> make: *** [obsession-exit.o] Erreur 1
<melodie> it says:
<melodie> "the selected processor doesn't support the x86_64 set of instructions"
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> can anyone help me with that? https://bitbucket.org/fabriceT/obsession
<melodie> "Compiling obsession-exit.c
<melodie> obsession-exit.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set
<melodie> "
<LvM_> Hi guys,
<LvM_> I want to triple boot my old MBP 5 5 (MacBook Pro) but somehow, I cannot boot on my usb driver to instal Lubuntu. It makes me boot straight to windows :// any idea?
<maxxa4> hello. mouse and ethernet connection suddenly stopped working. probable cause: latest updates
<maxxa4> is this a known recent bug?
<maxxa4> solution?
<maxxa4> mouse is gone. can use touchpad though.
<maxxa4> ethernet cable not working, no way to connect to web on that machine
<maxxa4> just these problems. no other problem detected
<vn151502510> maybe u should try to re-update again, or boot with last kernel from "Advanced options for Ubuntu" grub menu
<vn151502510> just my opinion. waiting some pros
<theLadder> hi, i installed dropbox, got the daemon next to the clock, but it keeps saying "connecting" and i dont get any setup guide to enter my username and password, any ideas? lubuntu 13.10
<theLadder> installed it by downloading the deb from dropbox.com
<melodie> maxxa4 which version of the distro?
<melodie> and which kernel?
<melodie> you could try installing the former version of the kernel and boot to it
<maxxa4> Lubuntu 13.10
<maxxa4> other useful info: at first i thought all ports (usb for mouse, ethernet for cable..) were not working. however i tried with normal usb memory key and it works.
<maxxa4> so only problem i detect so far is mouse and ethernet cable
<maxxa4> wifi drivers are not installed so i cannot try connecting wifi
<maxxa4> internet connection is not possible
<maxxa4> (i am now using another computer)
<maxxa4> kernel is the latest as computer was fully updated
<maxxa4> will go try booting with previous kernel
<theLadder> about my installning dropbox problem, i will keep an eye on this thread https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=113250 many people having this problem
<theLadder> i got another problem you guys might be able to help me with, i want to get rid of the password requierment when i wake the computer up from sleep, is that possible?
<maxxa4> how to access grub menu with "Advanced options for LUBUNTU" ?
<maxxa4> I only see "press f2 for setup"
<maxxa4> vn151502510: ?
<vn151502510> if u  update a kernel, there is a advanced options in grub menu, in updated machine
<maxxa4> i did all updates, not sure if kernel update was there
<maxxa4> but i dont see this grub menu at boot
<maxxa4> maybe i need to press shift or something ?
<vn151502510> try it
<maxxa4> ok, be back in a bit
<maxxa4> what can i try other than shift?
<maxxa4> tab?
<maxxa4> Esc?
<maxxa4> what?
<vn151502510> not sure, my default is always 10s waiting for grub menu
<vn151502510> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maxxa4> maybe there's a difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<maxxa4> be back
<vn151502510> lubuntu, but in menu, it is "Advanced options for Ubuntu"
<maxxa4> vn151502510: thanks man (or woman) . you soved my problem
<maxxa4> problem is with kernel 3.11.0-18
<maxxa4> everything works well with 3.11.0-17
<maxxa4> so i suppose 3.11.0-18 is a bad kernel update
<maxxa4> do i need to do something or do i just go on using the old kernel and ignore the issue?
<maxxa4> by the way the way to get gurb menu to show was holding shift key
<maxxa4> on my machine at least
<vn151502510> I dont know how to report, really, sorry. But I think u should change the GRUB_DEFAULT in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<maxxa4> ok thanks again
<maxxa4> in what part of the world are you? (if i may ask)
<vn151502510> me, from Vietnam
<maxxa4> me, from Italy
<maxxa4> nice :)
<vn151502510> no distance
<maxxa4> thanks and have a good day :)
<vn151502510> same to u
<Mikaela> I think that you should edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub as root to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mikaela> Otherwise your modifications disappear when you update grub next time or kernel upgrade does.
<vn151502510> good point
<Mikaela> Or alternatively you could edit something in /etc/grub.d/ and then run update-grub as root.
<maxxa4> what about just waiting for new updates that will correct the bug? will this do it?
<Mikaela> Which bug?
<Mikaela> And is it reported to launchpad?
<maxxa4> 3.11.0-18 is bad kernel ... it got me disconnected (ethernet connection not working) and dismoused (mouse not working)
<maxxa4> not reported (at least not from me)
<maxxa4> will maybe see how to do it later
<maxxa4> do you need an account or something?
<Mikaela> If there isn't report, run "ubuntu-bug <package>" in terminal and it should tell you how.
<Mikaela> Yes, you need Launchpad/Ubuntu account, same as you use with Ubuntu ONE if you use it.
<maxxa4> ok thanks to all you gentle helpers around the world :) (where are you Mikaela if i may ask?)
<Mikaela> You're welcome :) I'm in Kotka, Finland.
<maxxa4> LOVE SUOMI :)
<maxxa4> bye
<Mikaela> Bye :)
<Osmodivs> There are some bugs that are really need to be fixed. I cut and past an ISO file from my HDD to a USB USB stick, for some reason, it tells it cannot do the operation, and then the ISO file is missing in my HDD.  I have plenty of space on my USB sitck, and I am moving other files here, so I don't think is the USB
<Osmodivs> Lubuntu just lost my data.
<Osmodivs> this should be documented: if you copy-paste, and open one of the folders of the destination, Lubuntu will crash and close all windows and loose your data, it just happen again with pictures :(
<Osmodivs> 12.04.4 is sure buggy as hell.
<Osmodivs> Is there a Lubuntu developers room where I can properly complain about this buggy OS?
<Mikaela> Osmodivs: Try #ubuntu+1
<Osmodivs> cool
<calimero_82> hello guys,doesn't work any video on youtube, i've lubu 13.10
<ianorlin> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<phillw> calimero_82: install lubuntu-restricted extras if you have not already done so. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Manual_Install
<calimero_82> thanka phillw
<calimero_82> !Gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<calimero_82> maybe doesn't work my grapic card video driver? i've nvidia
<melodie> calimero_82 yes and it's perfectly safe to use the full span of the cpu resources
<melodie> the gpu does not really matter, it will use all cpu and gpu also if it can*
<melodie> unless they did serious progress since a pair of years
<calimero_82> so what should i do?
<calimero_82> i don't find restricted extras in lubu center
<phillw> calimero_82: open a terminal session and type in
<phillw> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<phillw> hit enter and put in your password
<melodie> hi phillw !
<phillw> hi melodie
<melodie> I am currently inside a Lubuntu 12.04 64bits, temporarily
<melodie> heading to your chan
<phillw> melodie: ouch... quite outdated now :(
<melodie> phillw I have updated it
<melodie> however I can change, customize things, it won't keep it all
<melodie> lxpanel doesn't want to stay with 4 desktops when I tell it to, does not want to keep the change of background... :/
<melodie> I wonder how the latest Lubuntu are in this regard?
<phillw> the config file system has changed since 12.04
<henryC> I tried to lubuntu 14.04 over kubuntu 14.04 and I only get "Invalid Password".  I tried fresh install, delete everything, same problem.  Any ideas?
<henryC> *to install*
<ianorlin> invalid password at login screen?
<henryC> sorry, solved I think, please disregard.
<henryC> Hm, logged in but didn't get far.  I rarely use this old laptop so I wanted to try lubuntu to save resources.  Very first thing I tried was running Firefox to download Google.  Crashes immediately, invalid string constant "resize-grip".  I pulled the daily build just a couple hours ago.  I see someone posted this prob. to launchpad on Feb. 23.  Suggestions?
<phillw> henryC: use lubuntu software centre to grab chromium
<henryC> although, of course I first tried apt-get and it was not found.  I'm making mistakes.  I'm not feeling well.  Thanks I'll try it.
<Unit193> apt-get update, then install.
<henryC> hm yeah I guess I was trying for google-chrome-beta, forgot about the ppa stuff.  I'm kind of going back and forth from my desktop to laptop until I can at least have a browser.
<henryC> I was hoping that using lubuntu and trying jupiter might give me more than the sad 2 hours I get out of this old Dell Inspiron battery life.
<henryC> google-chrome-beta immediately core dumps.  apt-get install chromium only shows some bsu candidate, apparently something having nothing to do with the browser in question.
#lubuntu 2014-03-13
<ianorlin> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ianorlin> is the one for the browser
<henryC> thanks.  I had just went and resorted to the software center though, and I have Chromium working at least.  I was thinking running lubuntu should not be too much different than the kubuntu I'm used to, just lighter, faster, fewer bells and whistles.  Is that mostly true?
<henryC> I only need to run basic essential web dev tools and such.
<ianorlin> yes pretty much but some applicatinos are different
<henryC> ok.  The only KDE stuff I'm really used to is plasma-desktop and konsole, that I can think of.
<lorenzo> hi! is there a way to install legacy nvidia drivers in lubuntu?
<Unit193> How old?
<Unit193> I take it Additional Drivers didn't find it?
<lorenzo> yeah
<lorenzo> it's a MX400
<Unit193> I think everything that's still maintained is in the repo (104), so any older than that might not work as the package likely would no longer be compatible with the kernel, but could take a shot at -94.
<lorenzo> hmm
<lorenzo> well maybe nouveau is good enough
<lorenzo> but I'm getting some odd artifacts
<lorenzo> e.g. in the menus the ">" icon is sometimes missing
<lorenzo> as well as the checked icon in the software center
<lorenzo> but it's probably unrelated
<Faisal> hi
<parlabane_> hello Faisal
<Faisal> parlabane_: hi
<theblindowl> hello. lubuntu freezes alot on my pc
<theblindowl> what should i do?
<theblindowl> also i get many errors
<wxl> theblindowl: what errors?
<holstein> theblindowl: i dont.. so, i would look at what your specific case has that my case doenst
<wxl> holstein: or doesn't have
<holstein> theblindowl: i would try the live CD, see if "errors" happen with the live CD
<holstein> wxl: yup :)
<wxl> theblindowl: memory might be a good place to start looking, as well as hard drive space
<theblindowl> i dont know there are many errors specially when running Chromium browser.or other stuff
<theblindowl> one just appeared
<holstein> theblindowl: lack of flash support is not an error
<holstein> theblindowl: is that the issue? some flash website not working? or complainging?
<wxl> theblindowl: it's hard to help when we don't know the problem. those errors are the signal to the issue.
<theblindowl> It just happened. it says ; The application X has closed unexpectedly
<theblindowl> i'm tired of this
<theblindowl> everyday lots of this errors are happening to me
<theblindowl> even for software updater.
<wxl> again, do you have the same problems using the live cd?
<theblindowl> no i have it installed
<theblindowl> i dont know what hardware i'm using. i'm noob. the PC is about 7-8 years old i think
<holstein> theblindowl: when using the live CD, do you have the same issues
<holstein> theblindowl: please test with the live CD, and confirm
<holstein> theblindowl: test the hardware.. test the memory as wxl suggests.. then, the hard drive
<theblindowl> how can i find which hardware i have?
<wxl> theblindowl: that and see how much memory you have and how much hard drive space
<theblindowl> i have 200gb harddisk and 1gb ddr3 memory but i have no idea about my CPU and graphic card
<theblindowl> sorry i meant ddr2 memory
<wxl> how much space do you have on that hard drive?
<theblindowl> i just have lubuntu installed. no other os
<wxl> that doesn't answer the question
<wxl> you could have 190gb of music
<theblindowl> is there a command or something so i can find out about that?
<wxl> df -h
<wxl> !paste | theblindowl
<ubottu> theblindowl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> theblindowl: you can use the file manager
<wxl> that too
<theblindowl> http://susepaste.org/view/raw/f322112f
<wxl> ok so you have plenty of hard drive space
<wxl> x shutting down is odd
<wxl> try this:
<wxl> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<theblindowl> I have no idea which cpu and graphic card i'm using. i know the cpu is AMD but dont know which
<holstein> theblindowl: you can search around, or just ask here a question
<holstein> theblindowl: i know, i usually do all of this *before* isntall from a live CD, so im not surprised
<holstein> if i get a "new" machine (new to me, that i have never used).. i test the ram, then the hard drive.. then any other hardware i can
<holstein> i run a live CD (or a few live CD's, depending on what im trying to learn) and test the hardware support
<theblindowl> http://susepaste.org/view/raw/e2ed897b
<holstein> i use "lspci" and/or "lsusb".. or "aplay -l" or whatever i need in a terminal to see what the hardware is
<theblindowl> I had a good laptop which i used opensuse and windows 7 on it but it was stolen and now i just started using my old computer
<holstein> then, if its been sitting around, any number of things coul be wrong
<theblindowl> so i dont know which os is better on this old hardware. lubuntu seems good but maybe its heavy on such hardware
<holstein> theblindowl: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<wxl> lubuntu is pretty darn light
<wxl> there are few other os's that will make any good use out of 1gb of memory
<holstein> lubuntu is one of the lightest that is still a "traditional" linux distro.. with package management, and access to ubuntu repositories
<wxl> you should really use a live cd like you're using the computer now and see if there are issues. if there are not, you know the problem is your installation. you can probably just reinstall. if there are still the same issues, then it's a hardware issue that will require some sleuthing.
<theblindowl> Yeah. this pc supports windows XP good but i dont have drivers for it and i dont know the hardware
<wxl> you don't want xp
<wxl> well, you might
<holstein> theblindowl: windows support is irrelevant
<wxl> if you want lots of viruses
<theblindowl> Also i have another question. lubuntu being light due to the LXDE desktop? is that means that any other distro using such vm or DE will be lightweight too?
<holstein> theblindowl: LXDE is what it is
<holstein> theblindowl: any distro using lxde will be using lxde
<holstein> http://lxde.org/
<theblindowl> I'm sending error reports everyday so developers can fix this issue. can you guys find out which model of CPU and Graphics and Monitor resolution i have?
<theblindowl> using commands etc
<qwaszx> hello
<f0gwl> salut a tous
<f0gwl> je viens d installer lubuntu sur 1 vieux pc portable
<f0gwl> qui a 1.4 ghz et 512 de ram ouaaaaaaaa de la bombe
<f0gwl> merci qui ? bin merci tux nikel
<f0gwl> pour ma part c est kubuntu apres 1 passage sur opensuse mandriva mageia mint,ubuntu  je suis sous kubuntu et linuxiens depuis 7 ans
<zleap> bonjour,
<zleap> je suis anglais
<zleap> je comprende,  petit francais
<Parlabane> translated: f0gwl is happy with lubuntu a lot : )
<zleap> thanks :)
<f0gwl> merci zleap moi francais only speak french very bad speak english here sorry my friend
<zleap> no problem
<f0gwl> godd night my friend and good manip on linux
<zleap> i got that you have been using linux for 7 years
<zleap> f0gwl, you are welcome in here anytime, i am sure we can help
<Parlabane> 6.5 years more than me.
<f0gwl> ok welcome to the linux for me on linux 7 years
<zleap> i first used linux in about 1994,  kernel 1.0.9 from a magazine cover disk,  been a few milestones since then
<f0gwl> good night all friend linuxiens many thanks
<zleap> nite
<Parlabane> good night f0gwl . bonne nuit
<zleap> and you're welcome mon amni
<zleap> ah bonne nuit :)
<zleap> ami
<f0gwl> many thanks
<Parlabane> but how was kernel 1.0.9?
<zleap> pretty good
<zleap> no cd rom support, that came in about 2.0.0 or 2.0.30 properly
<zleap> so had to install from floppy,
<Parlabane> were there graphic environemts in those days ?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> no kde or gnome though
<zleap> windowmaker i think
<Parlabane> like the dos 5.22 shell
<zleap> well it was stil the linux bash shell
<Parlabane> or more win 3.11 looking
<zleap> http://windowmaker.org/
<zleap> yeah to make a floppy it was rawrite file.img A: in dos so make up b1 - 3 which was like the base system
<zleap> then for otehr stuff you had a for apps, g for games,  but you had to make all the disks up, manually by copying images over (like you do now but with dd)
<Parlabane> wow
<zleap> it was still a full unix system
<zleap> as linux comes from unix
<Parlabane> yes
<zleap> well minix which is unix like system
<zleap> i actually have the cd here
<zleap> i did manage to touch type sudo apt-get install something earlier
<zleap> in fact i can two finger touch type quite fast
<Parlabane> ok
<zleap> btw when is the release date for 14.04 of lubuntu
<zleap> chkrootkit seems to be giving me an error saying a rootkit is instaled, rkhunter says otherwise
<zleap> but googling suggests it could be a false positive
<theblindowl> how to make lubuntu faster? is there anyway to tweak?
<zleap> you could stop things like chromium / chrome auto loading and other non essential services
<phillw> zleap: lubuntu 14.04 will be released on the same date as all of 14,04 LTS editions :)
<zleap> ok
<zleap> cool 14th april i think i just looked
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<zleap> kinda concerend about this suckkit root kit thing, but i have installed so much on this system that i need to re-do it,  evenif I put 13.10 on at some point
<phillw> I'm looking at putting back alpha lubuntu 14.04 onto my machine... latest kernel is borked, firefox is borked..... Such are the joys of doing testing :D
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> well if I dual boot what I have, i can perhaps replace what I am using now with something I can use for testing
<zleap> i can either dual boot, or back up all of 64gb of data and start over
<zleap> need to remember to back up .gnupg and .ssh
<zleap> and i think .thunderbird so it can restore my mail and tb settings to what I have now
#lubuntu 2014-03-14
<advx_> Hi all, Good Morning
<advx_> I m connected via HDMI to TV, how can I enable audio?
<holstein> advx_: you may not be able to
<holstein> advx_: i have found that tied in to the graphics drivers.. though, i have also found it easily able to be enabled as well with pavucontrol using pulseaudio. but, lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse audio
<holstein> i would refer to...
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would consider a standard ubuntu live CD, or xubuntu live CD, and test using pulse audio with the pavucontrol tool if necessary
<advx_> thanks..
<advx_> should I install pulseaudio?
<holstein> advx_: i didnt say that
<holstein> advx_: i suggest testing with pulse live and see if it makes a difference
<advx_> whats pulse live
<holstein> advx_: as i suggested, by downloading a distro that uses pulse, such as xubuntu or the main ubuntu distro.. and just dont install it.. just run it live, and test the HDMI audio
<holstein> if it works, then, you can easily add pulse to lubuntu
<advx_> I m on Intel NUC, DN2820
<advx_> ubuntu 13.10 worked, but xbmc didnt
<holstein> advx_: xbmc is not ubuntu
<advx_> so I m trying lubuntu, xbmc works smoothly
<holstein> advx_: the xbmc package will be the same in ubuntu and lubuntu
<advx_> also audio out on analog 3.5mm is great
<advx_> now I m trying HDMI
<holstein> advx_: so you can get an analog cable, and route it, and not worry with the hdmi audio
<holstein> advx_: you can install pulse in lubuntu
<holstein> advx_: you can try live CD's to test if pluse helps
<advx_> ok
<advx_> lspci show audio device Intel corp. valleyview
<advx_> o sorry
<advx_> Audio device: Intel Corporation ValleyView High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0c)
<holstein> advx_: ok
<holstein> advx_: it may or may not be able to support hdmi output
<advx_> :(
<holstein> advx_: did pulseaudio help?
<advx_> added pulse audio and pavcontrol too
<advx_> may b a reboot is required
<holstein> advx_: ok... then, you can try routing with pavucontrol
<advx_> ?
<advx_> how
<holstein> advx_: you run the application, friend, and route the output of something to the device you are trying to support
<holstein> advx_: you stated you had hdmi audio working in linux?
<advx_> ok let me reboot
<advx_> frst
<advx_> bye 4 now, thanks for your help
<FuuqUmiist> what are the main differnces between 13.10 and 14.04?
<FuuqUmiist> and is it possible to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 without issues
<wxl> FuuqUmiist: it'll be released mid april with all the official features and potential problems
<wxl> FuuqUmiist: meanwhile feel free to test!
<BlitzHere> So, I've got this weird issue on my laptop. I have a USB mouse which works just fine when the laptop is plugged into a power source. However, when the laptop's running off battery power, the mouse switches off in 3 seconds. It works fine when I'm moving it around, but if stop moving it around, it switches off (i.e. the laser goes out). It is possible to wake the mouse back up by clicking one of the buttons though it's still annoying
<jirido> Hello
<jirido> Im back with a new Q. How do i make links in terminal clickable? I use bash in guake.
<holstein> jirido: i just click on them.. control click usually gets picked up for links in any emulator
<jirido> Hi. Its just that.. it hapens nothing when i click links in my terminal
<holstein> jirido: what i would do is right click, and see that the link works
<holstein> let me link a few here and we can exeriment
<jirido> OK
<holstein> https://www.google.com/
<holstein> google.com
<holstein> https://www.google.com/ is clickable for me.. control click opens it.. from terminator
<holstein> control double click it seems
<holstein> same in quake
<jirido> well control click opens it but not the link but a new tab  with the start page..
<jirido> I would like to set it to open with normal left click
<holstein> jirido: so, they open, but you would like to open them using a different method? correct?
<jirido> I had the same in thunderbird before i set it to warn on open http in pref.js. There i was able to choose firerfox
<holstein> jirido: they are opening in firefox, correct?
<jirido> yes. no :) It opens in FF but always as start page.. the url gets lost
<jirido> AND i would like it to work with Left click!
<holstein> jirido: the url doesnt get lost here
<jirido> lol
<holstein> jirido: it open.. control double click.. opens.. no lost url
<jirido> here it does
<holstein> jirido: so, try as a different user, try a different url and default browser.. try with a live cd
<holstein> jirido: then, you can refer to the guake documentation on opening urls
<jirido> As i said it was the same with thunderbird before
<holstein> jirido: thunderbird is not the same
<holstein> jirido: you wont address this in guake with a java script fix
<jirido> But its the exact same behavior. it opens a new tab, but always with start page.. /no no javascript fix.. rather setting something in bash i would guess
<holstein> jirido: rather something where i suggested.. in the guake documentation
<holstein> jirido: its not a lubuntu or lxde application, so, you may address it better in #ubuntu
<jirido> Guake dont have any settings for default browser as i have looked
<jirido> OK
<jirido> I will.
<holstein> jirido: guake doesnt have any "settings" like that AFAIK.. it will be in its config file *if* they provide that functionality
<Brutus> hi!
<Brutus> i have a problem with autostart applications (the same specified here: https://www.mail-archive.com/lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/msg03158.html); i tried with disable_autostart=false and noticed that update-manager started; now how can i get update-manager running without disable_autostart=false (or how can i check if it's starting)?
<holstein> Brutus: you could always just script an update as you please
<utz> Anyone in here ever successful with getting AMD's Catalyst 13.12 on Lubuntu? I was following the directions found here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29 but always got hung up at the "dpkg -i fglrx*.deb" command. It just wouldn't install.
<holstein> utz: 13.10?
<holstein> utz: as them if it works.. if it does, it'll work fine
<holstein> utz: nothing about linux/ubuntu/lubuntu is preventing them from making that aviable to work on it
<holstein> !amd
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^ thats what i always refer to
<utz> Yeah 13.10
<utz> K I didn't think so.
<utz> I wish I copied the log file, let me see if I can find the error code that was in the log file.  I was trying installation for a couple hours last night.
<utz> Trying to get oclhashcat working.
<utz> Otherwise I would just stick with the opensource drivers, but hashcat requires fglrx (boo!)
<utz> I'll try the link that you sent me, it looks more promising. Thanks a tons guys!
<utz> Just out of curiosity, what are the reasons you guys use Lubuntu?
<holstein> utz: its light.. its open.. the ubuntu base has a large community for support and compatibility.. the core ubuntu and debian are well supported and large in scope in many ways
<utz> Cool. Pretty much the same reasons I do. I like its lightness, even though the machine I am running is fully capable of running Ubuntu, I choose Lubuntu because I like the DE and it's super light apps.
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<utz> Yes you are correct.  What I meant was fully capable of running the Ubuntu Unity DE and it's apps.
<tobyjones8> Hi
<tobyjones8> I have a small problem with Audacious
<ianorlin> can you explainn what the problem is?
<tobyjones8> There seems to be no seek bar
<tobyjones8> Gnome MPlayer seems to have one, but I'd prefer to use Audacious because it has the equaliser function
<tobyjones8> Is it the case that Audacious has no seek bar anyway and that I'm just being naive, or is there a problem here?
<ianorlin> are you playing anything on it
<tobyjones8> yes
<tobyjones8> a playlist with about 1k songs in it
<ianorlin> what does a seek bar look like again?
<tobyjones8> the thing you use to skip through a song
<tobyjones8> btw: excuse the noobiness, I've always used ubuntu in the past but moved to lubuntu a few days back
<tobyjones8> I'm on saucy, if it makes a difference, and I also installed pulseaudio
<ianorlin> Do you see a button with a triangle with a with a | to the left of it
<ianorlin> that will let you skip songs
<tobyjones8> nonono
<tobyjones8> I'm not trying to skip entire songs
<ianorlin> oh just parts?
<tobyjones8> I want to skip to a certain position in the song
<tobyjones8> Yep
<ianorlin> I am on the beta version now and have that it appears in blue to the right of the skip entire song button
<tobyjones8> I don't seem to have that
<tobyjones8> Hm, oh well
<tobyjones8> I could install VLC, but I want to avoid doing so because I wanna keep my install as light as poss
<ianorlin> that is true
<smurfslover> hi, can anyone tell me where lxde stores the suspend command?
<vn151502510> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<vn151502510> just tested
<Unit193> pm-suspend, or the dbus logind call.
<smurfslover> vn151502510, thanks
<Unit193> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Suspend boolean:true
<smurfslover> my e19 uses pm-suspend and doesn't wake up properly will try dbus command
<smurfslover> so which one is the right dbus command?
<Unit193> Try both.  If one doesn't work, try the other.  How does it not come back properly?
<smurfslover> Unit193, can be e19 bug trying to pin it down i can file a bugreport
<Unit193> smurfslover: Did you disabe apport?  Normally it comes up with a problem dialog...
<Unit193> smurfslover: You are using Ubuntu, not bodhi or something, right?
<smurfslover> Unit193, seems like it is e19 bug i all commands work under lxde but not under e19
<smurfslover> thanks for your help
<Unit193> Sure.
<FuuqUmiist> hello friends
<smurfslover> seems like desksanity causes sigsev only when i have chrome running
<MrSavage> I'm having troubles installing guest additions on lubuntu
<phillw> MrSavage: do you mean virtual box guest additions?
<MrSavage> yes
<MrSavage> @ phillw
<phillw> only add them to the virtual machines, never to your actual machine... It is a guaranteed bork the machine!
<MrSavage> i am adding it to my virtual machine
<MrSavage> lubuntu is my virtual machine
<phillw> MrSavage: you may want to look at kvm which is on your kernel and the gui virt-manager. It has all the functionallity of vbox with the additions, but is totally f/oss.
<MrSavage> kvm? gui virt-manager?
<phillw> it is a different system of running virtual machines, but it is built into the kernel. This means it does not require 'guest additions' to get full functionality
<MrSavage> i want to keep using virtual box
<phillw> MrSavage: have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox
<phillw> then, the above link should answer your questions
<phillw> MrSavage: you may wish to bookmark https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MrSavage> i think i already checked that out
<MrSavage> i'm trying to link the display together
<MrSavage> so i can resize the vm on will
<MrSavage> phillw: I'm not installing virtualbox in ubuntu
<MrSavage> i'm installing guest additions in ubuntu
<phillw> MrSavage: on the 2nd comment I assume you missed the letter 'l'. To save any further confusion for you, any instructions you find for virtual box that say ubuntu will work on lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc. etc. The hint is in the buntu part of the name :)
<MrSavage> why are ubuntu users not as helpful as gentoo users?
<MrSavage> in-fact i think i recieved a deliberate hate PM as well
<MrSavage> i tried asking #ubuntu but they just pointed out random links that didn't solve the issue
<phillw> MrSavage: if you have a complaint against someone, raise it with a channel moderator, after that you can ask the community council to get involved. Bad behaviour can result in a ban.
<phillw> I'm not a fan of #ubuntu - it is too popular for its own good and has too many people asking questions, which makes it hard to keep track of things
<phillw> MrSavage: sadly, I do not use virtual box any longer as day to day. I do keep it installed so as to be able to test on it. As I was told a couple of years ago... people learn on vBox and then move onto virsh and virt-manager :)
<calimero_82> higuys
<calimero_82> where's the screensaver? i've lubu 13.10
<ianorlin> there isn't one really installed by default you could install xscreensaver
<calimero_82> thanks ianorlin
#lubuntu 2014-03-15
<FuuqUmiist> why does GPicView use so much memory?
<FuuqUmiist> it is using 1.4 GB and saying it is still not enough memory
<FuuqUmiist> so if you use GPicView and press play and just leave it running it will just continue to use more and more memory... bug
<FuuqUmiist> so you can;t use your computer with GPicview as a slideshow picture frame
<FuuqUmiist> i'm using version GPicView 0.2.4
<FuuqUmiist> will you still have to use PKILL on the upcoming lubuntu release?
<ianorlinlxle> is this reported on launchpad?
<ianorlinlxle> how many pictures are you opening?
<FuuqUmiist> 134 images on loop
<FuuqUmiist> right now it is upto 1.2 GB memory again
<FuuqUmiist> test it for yourself
<tReg> hi
<mara> hello
<mara> can smb help me wit printer setup?
<Guest2649> can anybody help with printer setup?
<Meerkat> Klaids, System tools -> printers. Then click add.
<Klaids> yes i know but it do not work
<Meerkat> is the printer on and connected to your computer?
<Klaids> i sent a lot of test pages, but noting happens
<Klaids> yes
<Klaids> it is canon LBP 2900
<Klaids> lubuntu detects it as well, but not working
<Klaids> i tryed a lot of help suggestions, but without luck
<Meerkat> So the printer is listed in the printer program
<Meerkat> ?
<Klaids> yes
<Meerkat> right click it and select options or preferences. whichever is available.
<Klaids> ok
<Klaids> i can only go worward with printer setup
<Klaids> if you mean setup
<Klaids> if i setup i only have properties
<Meerkat> close the printer properties if it is up.
<Klaids> oki
<Meerkat> just highlight the printer and then click "printer" in the main menu and check "enabled" and "shared" if they are not checked.
<Klaids> they are checked
<home-horim> hi, i've tried to install lubuntu via dvd but it gives an error
<home-horim> can anyone assist?
<melodie> yes
<melodie> what is the error?
<home-horim> let me type it
<melodie> yes
<home-horim> busybox v1.20.2 (ubuntu 1:1.20.0-8 lubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<home-horim> enter help for a list of built in commands, (initramfs)
<home-horim> so melodie , may it be because i've used a dvd not a cd?
<melodie> depends, is your reader DVD capable?
<melodie> In fact I think you have a bad burn
<melodie> which version of Lubuntu have you downloaded? Have you checked the md5sum of the file? have you checked the md5sum of the DVD?
<home-horim> melodie, no
<melodie> there is an option in the CD's and DVD's at boot, that says "check the disk"
<home-horim> the same error appears when i do it
<melodie> well do that, the issue is coming from some parts missing in the file, either in the ISO or in the DVD
<melodie> that means it could not boot and ended on a minimal shell
<home-horim> better off using a usb stick right?
<melodie> what system do you have usually?
<melodie> it might be, depending on the machines
<home-horim> ubuntu
<melodie> are you currently using a Linux distro?
<home-horim> yes, ubutnu
<melodie> then you can check the DVD with a command in console
<melodie> you insert the DVD in the tray and close it, then type something such as:
<home-horim> i don't know how to do it. i'm a simple user basically
<melodie> md5sum /dev/sr0
<melodie> after some time, you should get the list of numbers, you compare it to the md5sum provided on the page where you got Lubuntu from
<melodie> this is the first thing you must do
<melodie> because if the md5sum is correct, then the issue is elsewhere
<home-horim> ok, even if it is on a usb disk is i will try it? because i don't have anymore dvd's blanks
<home-horim> אישמלד
<home-horim> thanks
<home-horim> hi again, i'm using Startup Disk Creator to create a lubuntu on usb disk but i get an error when presing the creation button saying that it has failed (in my language). why can't i create the installation?
<Meerkat> is there an error message?
<home-horim> no, just when i try to format the usb disk with the application
<home-horim> do you want the erorr of the formatting?
<Meerkat> that would probably help
<home-horim> where can i paste it to?
<Meerkat> http://pastebin.com/
<home-horim> i did it to this one : http://pbrd.co/1ns4zRT
<home-horim> http://pastebin.com/XvvciPkZ
<home-horim> hey Meerkat , are you still there?
<Meerkat> try the program unetbootin. I've had success with that.
<Meerkat> Never tried startup disk creator
<home-horim> when i press the 3 dots to choose an image i get no options to find my image of lubutnu
<Meerkat> the file manager doesn't pop up?
<home-horim> it is, now under which folder i find my image? /user?
<Meerkat> where did you download it to?
<home-horim> to downloads
<Meerkat> then it should be /home/USERNAME/Downloads/
<home-horim> i see, ok now  there is an extraction. thanks. should it make me a book usb disk simple as that?
<home-horim> boot
<Meerkat> yes. But it can take a few minutes.
<Meerkat> then it will ask you to restart. Do not restart unless you are on the PC you wanna install Lubuntu on
<home-horim> no problem. i just want to install lubuntu finally
<home-horim> sure this is the pc i want it to be
<home-horim> it's still on 5%. is it ok?
<Meerkat> it takes a while because USB devices are slow to transfer small files to.
<home-horim> okok
<home-horim> i see
<home-horim> TNXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<home-horim> hi again, i can't install it because there is no such option upon booting. i've tried to then change the booting priority but nothing. maybe the system is not recocnzing it because it is no sitting good on the usb terminal?
<home-horim> Meerkat, do you here perhaps?
<Meerkat> did you go into the bios and change first boot to be from a usb device?
<Meerkat> you can usually get into bios by tapping delete or f12 or f1 when starting the computer.
<home-horim> yes
<home-horim> i did it already
<home-horim> i will try another usb device
<holstein> home-horim: you can dd copy the iso's
<home-horim> holstein, what is dd?
<holstein> !dd
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<wxl> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in saucy
<wxl> lame
<wxl> home-horim: it's a bit by bit copy
<home-horim> let me first give another try with another usb disk
<home-horim> tnx
<wxl> dd or unetbootin are your best bets but dd almost never fails
<wxl> and i loathe unetbootin's menu
<wxl> there is a way to test the drive when you're done
<wxl> if you haven't checked the md5 on the iso already
<wxl> !md5 | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> oops holstein doesn't need to know that hahahaha
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, the interested party has bailed
<wxl> oh well i ignore joins and parts
<wxl> btb food
<FuuqUmiist> in Lubuntu 14.04 are there any problems when trying to hibernate?
<phillw> FuuqUmiist: I *think* hibernation is still turned off by default, as per what happened in 13.10
<FuuqUmiist> that sucks
<phillw> FuuqUmiist: you can check to see if it will work for your system,
<FuuqUmiist> so what is the difference between suspend and hibernate
<phillw> (23:48:31) phillw: FuuqUmiist: you can check to see if it will work for your system,
<phillw> hibernate was giving so many issues, as *buntu boots so quickly it was decided not to keep chasing hibernation issues, but to concentrate on getting *buntu to boot even faster :)
<phillw> suspend means the computer is still turned on (i.e. powered up). In hibernate, the system as running is backed up to disk and the system powers off. Upon power up it goes back to where it left off.
<phillw> Hibernate is an option in 14.04 lubuntu
<FuuuqUmiist> so yeah what was the difference
<phillw> FuuqUmiist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3369/what-is-the-difference-between-hibernate-and-suspend
<FuuuqUmiist> also when trying to suspend or hibernate it can no longer connect to the internet, is this a problem for you?
<FuuuqUmiist> when logging back in from suspend or hibernate*
<phillw> you are semi / fully shutting down your machine. internet connectivity is turned off.
<phillw> FuuuqUmiist: that would seem like a bug, and one of the reasons hibernate is not really used too much now. with ureadahead the boot time is so fast that the days of waiting 3 -5 minutes for a boot up are long gone :)
<FuuuqUmiist> yeah but you have to open all the apps you were working on again
<phillw> FuuuqUmiist: you can have them autostart if you want :)
#lubuntu 2014-03-16
<FuuuqUmiist> but i don't want to autostart all the time, i think people use hibernate when working on a session and having to leave abruptly like in a class
<FuuuqUmiist> are you unable to connect to the internet via wifi when resuming from suspend or hibernation?
<phillw> FuuuqUmiist: Not tried, but as I'm on a 3G usb dongle my attempting would be pointless. Give me a ping tomorrow evening when I'm back home and on WiFi.
<FuuuqUmiist> i hope that bug is finally fixed in the LTS version
<phillw> FuuuqUmiist: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing and get involved! The other testers are a also nice people :)
<Mikaela> Morning, what would you recommend as clipboard manager for Lubuntu?
<Beryl> Anyone else running 14.04? Seems ok so far.
<Eldin> Morning all
<FuuqUmiist> what is the PPA for audacious the current version uses high CPU usage when playing music compared to Mplayer
<Beryl> hmm, lxmenu does not launch some things, but the things work fine is launched from pcmanfm or terminal
<Beryl> kmines, knetwalk, kpat
<smurfslover> check which command is used in the appropriate .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/
<Beryl> command is kmines -caption %c which works fine
<Beryl> hmm, yup, all 3 are correct, launch in terminal, and pcmanfm, but not in lxde's menu, strange
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> smurfslover !!!
<melodie> :D
<melodie> smurfslover from Belgium?
<smurfslover> howdy melodie
<melodie> \o/ !
<smurfslover> yes the real one :)
<melodie> fantastic! I'm happy to see you!
<smurfslover> it's a small world after all
<melodie> :)
<melodie> what are you doing now?
<melodie> no more gtk/enlightment editions I guess?
<smurfslover> full time daddy now only have time to do some testing for bodhi linux
<melodie> ok!
<melodie> how old is the happy child?
<smurfslover> so still using enlightenment currently running e19
<smurfslover> i have 2 sons
<melodie> yes I heard e19 has been published
<smurfslover> my oldest turns 8 tomorrow, the other one is 6
<melodie> I have 1, 14 years old these days
<melodie> ok :)
<smurfslover> Jeff from bodhi builds from git
<melodie> ah?
<smurfslover> they grow up fast
<smurfslover> and you will be able to install bodhi packages on top of ubuntu or lubuntu
<melodie> I never could get used to enlightment, I still use Openbox and now publish mostly the same recipe, just a bit enhanced, with Ubuntu
<melodie> Bento is Ubuntu Openbox Remix
<smurfslover> you have a channel on Freenode?
<melodie> sure, #linuxvillage :D
<Beryl> I was playing with openbox+kde lol
<melodie> Beryl that works well!
<melodie> I had done a Xmas edition with such a setup
<Beryl> KDE's compo is great but the old xrender is starting to fall behind
<melodie> I had used xcompmgr
<Beryl> gnome-openbox is completely broken though :(
<Beryl> hell i can't evne theme gnome
<melodie> no wonder
<Beryl> Someone should make an LXDE/Openbox SteamOS spin lol
<melodie> why not?
<Beryl> SteamOS is simply debian with valve repos for upto date kernel, X, drivers, etc
<Beryl> By default it comes with gnome which is... uhh
<Beryl> only thing is you'd want to put in gamepad-cursor emulation for people using it as console
<melodie> Beryl come to linuxvillage and do it!
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have the perfect basis for you to work on
<melodie> \o/
<Beryl> I'm soo busy right now ;_;
<melodie> it's up to you to have a look and see if you want to give it a try next
<melodie> when you will be less busy
<Beryl> I find it funny how everything on lubuntu 14.04 is working fine besides a couple menu entries... but an update of glib broke firefox
<Beryl> what other menus are there? in xfce i use whisker, lxde have something similiar?
<sydney_> what program would i use to write a game that is similar to Supertux?
<holstein> sydney_: what program? most folks use a text editor, or soemthing like VIM, AFAIK
<sydney_>  It is called Supertux,and it is found in the software center.
#lubuntu 2015-03-09
<kg> www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/2yaa4n/install_broadcom_bcm4360_driver_on_lubuntu_no/
<kg> Any ideas?
<ianorlin> kg that has no ethernet does it
<kg> What?
<ianorlin> the laptop
<ianorlin> so you can't plug a cable into back of router
<ianorlin> although that might not work on appartment wifi
<kg> ianorlin: thats right, I already ordered an usb-to-ethernet-adapter
<kg> But I wanted to solve it by installing the wifi drivers
<ianorlin> actually plugging in ethernet and isntalling broadcom drivers is what I find to be the easiet way
<kg> ianorlin: I know that it is the easiest way
<kg> But it is currently not possible
<kg> I need a way to automatically download these packages: http://pastie.org/10007164
<kg> So that I can install them manually
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx see STA no internet access
<kg> ianorlin: I'm already trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<kg> http://pastie.org/10007164
<ianorlin> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 66 kB, installed size 404 kB
<kg> ianorlin: any step by step guide?
<kg> I got the package list via apt-depends
<kg> bcmwl-kernel-source has to be installed with all its dependencies (seen here: http://pastie.org/10007164#1 )
<ianorlin> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/offline-packages.html
<ianorlin> that is best guide I know of and will still work for lubuntu
<kg> ianorlin: it seems to me that apt-offline is for updating all installed packages
<kg> How does it help me to install bcmwl-kernel-source?
<ianorlin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/apt-offline.8.html
<kg> ianorlin: so should I install bcmwl-kernel-source on my VM?
<ianorlin> this is a vm why not use bridged networking to the host?
<kg> The vm is running on OSX
<ianorlin> oh
<kg> My working installation is on an external drive
<kg> I'm currently download all packages via apt-get download
<kg> Hope that will work out somehow
<kg> Got all dependencies with apt-rdepends
<ianorlin> but you can get online in vm?
<kg> Yes
<kg> I cant get awk via apt-get download :/
<kg> "Can't select candidate version from package awk as it has no candidate"
<ianorlin> you maybe could bridge to the vm
<nimbiotics> hello everyone/ I recently installed lubuntu on an old laptop. I need this box to treat a USB headset as default, when plugged or de system's audio card when not. How can I do that?? TIA!
<kg> ianorlin: no its not possible, I have to reboot my mac to boot lubuntu on the external harddrive
<ianorlin> might just try downloading all the debs needed in rdepends
<kg> ianorlin yeah im trying it but cant download awk
<ianorlin> on macos download all the debs
<kg> ianorlin via terminal?
<kg> just need awk
<kg> Where to download this package/deb?
<ianorlin> on os x?
<kg> ianorlin: no, I mean the awk package
<kg> Its the only one thats missing
<ianorlin> are you sure it isn't installed by defualt
<ianorlin> if you run awk does command not found say anything?
<kg> ianorlin didnt try it yet
<kg> Just saw the dependency
<ianorlin> on a default install vm awk is installed so just try it
<kg> awk and libc-dev couldnt be downloaded
<kg> I'm putting it now on a usb stick and give it a try
<Unit193> Skimming along scrollback.  Do you perhaps require the help of apt-offline?
<bongma>  /msg nickserv register
 * ianorlin tried to link
<Unit193> Ah yes, I see that.  Also seems to be what the user is wanting.
<K-g> How should I install all these deb files?
<K-g> sudo dpkg -i *.deb?
<ianorlin> K-g, that works
<K-g> Oh god hope that works
<K-g> god what the...
<bongma> cfhowlett  ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<K-g> errors were encountered while processing: libc6-dev:amd64, libstdc++-4.9-dev:amd64, bcmwl-kernel-source, build-essential, g++-4.9, g++
<Unit193> bongma: Your nickname is not registered, they require this to speak.
<K-g> Hey
<K-g> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtus6afxhusp0bk/foto%2009.03.15%2005%2001%2020.jpg?dl=0
<K-g> The driver seems to be installed
<K-g> but if I enter "iwconfig" in terminal it shows up "no wireless extension"
<K-g> Any idea what I should do next?
<holstein> i use gdebi-gtk ..but, you can use what you like to install a deb
<Duality> hi
<Duality> how do i stop linux from loading the builtin audio modules ?
<holstein> !blacklist | Duality
<ubottu> Duality: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<holstein> you can always disable in bios, or physically remove..
<Duality> holstein: its built in audio so can't remove it :)
<Duality> hmm yea got the built in blacklisted now, but now alsamixer won't open so i can adjust my usb audio device settings.
<Nebbles> Hey folks. Anyone about and fancy helping me uninstall lubuntu? :P
<Nebbles> I have a netbook with no web connection, and a bootable SD card with windows XP on it. Sadly the BIOS doesn't boot from SD Card, so I'm currently trying to get it working via GRUB
<Nebbles> with, uh, absolutely no success
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> you want help booting xp? :)
<Nebbles> yeah, I realise I might not be in the best place ;)
<Nebbles> I had no issues installing lubuntu on the netbook, but I've had no end of connectivity issues and want to switch back to XP
<wxl> Nebbles: /join #grub
<Unit193> I'd say plop+grml-rescueboot.  And XP is a bit... Unsupported by Microsoft and security updates. :P
<wxl> what sort of connectivity issues?
<Nebbles> (it's an old netbook, xp'll run smoother than win7)
<Nebbles> wxl: it won't connect to any wifi networks except my home network
<wxl> yep, pretty nice way to get viruses, though.
<wxl> Nebbles: what happens when you try to connect? and what wifi card?
<Nebbles> wxl: I can't connect, because it doesn't list the networks
<wxl> Nebbles: if you enter them in manually, does it connect?
<Nebbles> not sure how to do that :) I've added the "manage network" applet to the menu bar across the bottom, and clicking on it only ever shows my home network
<Nebbles> can't see a scan or refresh option
<wxl> what version you running?
<Nebbles> how would I find out?
<wxl> oh man you haven't even given lubuntu a chance yet :)
<Nebbles> 14.04 LTS
<wxl> is it updated?
<Nebbles> it's currently chewing through a list of apt-get updates
<Nebbles> if that's what you mean
<Nebbles> if you can show me how to reliably connect this machine to a wifi network, I'm happy to give lubuntu another go
<Nebbles> but no networking makes the netbook a bit pointless :P
<wxl> get all those updates and then see if it fixes it
<wxl> you should be able to see the `nm-applet` process running
<wxl> there was a bug where it wasn't
<wxl> so you should be fixed by the updates
<wxl> if it's not fixed, just start `nm-applet` in a run dialog (alt-f2 or use the menu) and you should be good to go
<wxl> and please, for your own safety, don't use xp ☺
<wxl> if you struggle with linux for some reason, you MIGHT try reactOS but i'm pretty sure it's still alpha http://www.reactos.org/
<Unit193> Yes, very alpha.
<wxl> i think their indiegogo campaign just finished so that may suggest a brighter future
<Nebbles> ah, yes, running nm-applet shows the wifi strength indicator and a list of networks
<wxl> if you had that problem with windows, you'd be on your own fixing it
<Nebbles> it's a different applet to what I added to the menu manually ("manage networks")
<wxl> yeah manage networks is not really useful
<Nebbles> I've much more windows experience than linux :)
<wxl> understood
<wxl> but as i said, xp gets no updates
<wxl> if you use it, i'd make sure you NEVER connect to the internet
<wxl> it's just waiting to be hijacked
<Nebbles> fair enough
<Nebbles> I guess for a device of this power, linux is the way forward then, if not XP
<wxl> yep
<wxl> linux is incredibly powerful and flexible
<Nebbles> but not at all intuitive ;)
<wxl> well neither is windows
<wxl> before you argue with me, ask yourself how long you have dealt with microsoft's paradigm
<Nebbles> oops
<wxl> and ask yourself if it's possible to tweak their paradigm on your own without violating the EULA
<wxl> ask yourself if you can pop into some IRC channel and get help with windows issues by people who are acutally involved in the development of their product
<Nebbles> yeah, that's true
<Nebbles> well, I've finished updating and restarted, and the nm-applet is now showing in my toolbar next to the clock
<Nebbles> and I can connect to other networks
<Nebbles> so I count that as a win
<Nebbles> thanks for your help!
<wxl> np Nebbles we're here for you if you need further help
<Nebbles> wxl: ty :)
#lubuntu 2015-03-10
<chrisco97> I am having a bit of a problem.
<chrisco97> I am trying to remove the xfce4-power-manager from my panel and it just crashes the panel.
<chrisco97> How can I fix this?
<holstein> chrisco97: its a tick box, isnt it? anyways.. can you just remove the application? the entire powermanager?
<chrisco97> No, there isn't a tickbox. I haven't tried removing the whole power manager but I will try it now.
<chrisco97> It worked...thank you so much for the suggestion. :)
<chrisco97> Have a good day guys and thanks again for the help holstein
<djoi298> so when will the LXpanel in Lubuntu be updated? hasn't an updated version of the panel been in the PPA for over 2.5 years now or something?
<leszek> djoi298: really ? Have you tried contacting the maintainer of the lxpanel package ?Or maybe searching the mailinglist. There might be a reason to not switch to the new version
<bongma> how do we change our REGISTERED nick on irc?
<leszek> bongma: I think this is specific to the irc server. Not sure try searching freenode change registered name or ask in a freenode support channel.
<dingus> bongma, try "/join #freenode"
<dingus> and ask for help
<dingus> I did it two days ago. and I am a happy guy now.
<djoi298> bongma, just change your nick and type maybe type something like /msg nickserv register
<Duality> hi
<Duality> i have this usb audio device which has a option in alsamixer to set for extra base and treble, it used to work find i could adjust the levels like needed, but now when i adjust the levels the sound doesn't change, I have no idea where to look or start in fixing this. any ideas ?
<calamari> hi. I created a desktop file for ktorrent and put it in /config/autostart.. works great to load ktorrent on startup. but, is there a way to start an application minimized?
<calamari> .config rather
<calamari> found something.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/obapps/
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, I'm needing some help accessing error logs for apache webserver. it always says permission denied
<calamari> awesome, obapps worked perfectly.. I was even able to have it not show up on the taskbar
<dingus> hello, why do I always get this message when I connect: "This nickname is registered..."?
<dingus> I did register by email on the freenode server.
<krytarik> dingus: Support for that kind of stuff is in #freenode.
<dingus> krytarik, #freenode, #hexchat and #ubuntu work just fine.
<dingus> it is only this channel that post the message.
<wxl> where's the message coming from?
<dingus> nickserv?
<wxl> so then maybe it's not channel based
<wxl> are you sure you're authenticated with nickserv?
<wxl>  /msg nickserv identify <nick> <password>
<wxl> if you believe you have a cloak, it's not applied, which may suggest you are not identified
<dingus> when I do "/msg nickserv identify passwd" it is fine. the next time I connect I still get the message
<wxl> well, yeah, you need to identify every time you connect
<wxl> it's not a forever login
<dingus> so if all other channels work fine with the id info from the freenode server. then I only have to identify on #lubuntu. ok
<wxl> no you're assuming it does
<wxl> joining a channel doesn't encourage nickserv to check your identity
<dingus> nope, I know that it works fine on other channels.
<wxl> most likely the messages you're getting happen to coincide with the messages from nickserv
<wxl> sorry i mean happen to coincide with joining the channel
<wxl> or being on the channel
<krytarik> dingus:  -NickServ- Last seen : Mar 10 15:13:08 2015 (4h 33m 17s ago)
<wxl> https://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/addons.html#do-at should solve your problem /doat /FreeNode msg nickserv identify <password>
<dingus> haha, that was the last time I did the auth thing: "/msg nickserv identify passwd"
<wxl> you might also look at this dingus https://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.html?highlight=nickserv#why-are-channels-joined-before-identifying
<dingus> ok, i did the /doat and I am identified
<dingus> now i will part and reconnect.
<wxl> dingus: you DO have the doat plugin, right?
<dingus> doat plugin? I did not add anything to hexchat.
<wxl> read the linkk then
<dingus> ver 2.9.6
<wxl> dingus: maybe you really need help from #hexchat :)
<dingus> reconnect test. now
<dingus> all is good on #freenode, #hexchat and #ubuntu. I still get the message on this channel. #lubuntu
<wxl> dingus: tl;dr it's not from the channel.
<dingus> wxl, "tl;dr" ??
<wxl> dingus: just seek help at #hexchat. it's not #lubuntu. if they can't help, try #freenode.
<dingus> oh, it is a message from the freenode server. maybe I need to auth or something. ty
<dingus> it works. I added this to the connect commands for the freenode server: "/msg nickserv nick pass"
<dingus> im happy.
#lubuntu 2015-03-11
<proteusguy> I've got a fresh Kubuntu 14.10 install. It detects new software updates but Muon Update Manager won't install them because "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided". However it never asks me for my credentials.
<holstein> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<proteusguy> Sorry wrong channel!
<holstein> proteusguy: i would just close that, and use the terminal, if you want to update..
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> that works on anything with apt ^^
<holstein> the sudo will prompt you for the creds..
<proteusguy> Yes thanx I understand. But it seems something is broken with Muon for me.
<holstein> proteusguy: try applying the updates, and see if a "fix" comes in..
<Kompton> hello, is there any other hidden eye candy on lubuntu, besides anti aliasing?
<K-G> Hi, I'm using ubuntu and try to install a couple of packages via apt-get
<K-G> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<K-G>  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-10ubuntu2) but 2.19-10ubuntu2.3 is to be installed
<K-G>              Depends: libc-dev-bin (= 2.19-10ubuntu2)
<K-G>  linux-generic : Depends: linux-headers-generic (= 3.16.0.23.24) but 3.16.0.31.32 is to be installed
<K-G>  linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-3.16.0-31-generic but it is not going to be installed
<K-G>  linux-signed-generic : Depends: linux-headers-generic (= 3.16.0.23.24) but 3.16.0.31.32 is to be installed
<K-G> okay, got it running
<Amitari> Anyone who can help me with a little problem?
<ianorlinlaptop2> yes please tell us what the problem is
<Amitari> I messed something up yesterday, so I can't install and run any programs that need KDE anymore. http://pastebin.com/AQe0J6f1
<ianorlinlaptop2> hmm not good did you add ppas or something?
<ianorlinlaptop2> also which versipon of lubuntu
<Amitari> I've added PPAs before, but that didn't cause this to mess up.
<Amitari> It messed up when I was trying to remove a terminal emulator.
<Amitari> I'll check which version I have.
<Amitari> Lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<ianorlinlaptop2> can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amitari> Sure.
<Amitari> http://pastebin.com/CEs43yvE
<ianorlinlaptop2> also pastebginin apt-cache poilcy kde-runtime would be nice
<Amitari> What's the path for that?
<Amitari> Oh, darn.
<Amitari> I see.
<Amitari> Wait...
<Amitari> http://pastebin.com/t6D9mDx1
<ianorlinlaptop2> hmm wierd it isn't coming from a third party repo that is breaking it by why would they have the same prioty from two repos?
<Amitari> I've tried some stuff I found on the net, but since nothing worked, that's why I came here.
<Amitari> I realized that I use quite a lot of programs that require KDE...
<Amitari> Gwenview, Okular, Kate.
<Amitari> Ark.
<ianorlinlaptop2> what happens if you just try to install kde-runtime by itself?
<Amitari> Won't work.
<Amitari> I'll show you.
<Amitari> http://pastebin.com/rdssHHzA
<Amitari> ianorlinlaptop2: Still there?
<ianorlinlaptop2> yes I am not sure did you add a kde5 ppa or something?
<Amitari> No, I haven't added that.
<ianorlinlaptop2> hmm not sure then
<Amitari> Darn. :(
<ianorlinlaptop2> I don't use any kde packages really
<Amitari> Anyone else here who knows what I should do?
<ianorlinlaptop2> maybe try #kubuntu as this is kde related when I haven't used kde much at all
<Amitari> I just thought about that, I'll go there, thanks.
<wangerin> Hi. Anybody who know where I can get the lubuntu-logo as svg-file? I need it for a poster for out LUG ;-)
<wxl> yeah wangerin 1s
<wxl> every format imaginable in monochrome and colour: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing
<ianorlinlaptop2> `dpkg -L lubuntu-artwork` works too
<wxl> ianorlinlaptop2: i'm not sure it's part of lubuntu-artwork honestly
<ianorlinlaptop2> ah
<wxl> (as an svg)
<wxl> wangerin: you also may like lenny https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<wxl> i'm almost sure it doesn't, ianorlinlaptop2
<wangerin> I prefer just the dot. Like this: http://www.pixel-anarchy.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/lubuntu-logo.png but I need it in a much higher resolution, for print on some posters
<wxl> wangerin: just pull it from the logo svg
<wangerin> wxl: Sure. but if it was out there allready... ;-)
<wxl> wangerin: afaik that's a lxde element. i'm not sure where that might live but you can search around lxde.org
<wxl> wangerin: png ok?
<wxl> hahaha i found this http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxde-common.git;a=blob;f=images/lxde-icon.png;h=82f56cdbb0d24bb162364f1d244d6783201cdd8f;hb=HEAD
<wangerin> wxl: I want the blue dot with the lxde mark. best is svg, or hires png ;-)
<wxl> wangerin: i can't find anything for lxde, but i did find a nice lxqt
<wangerin> I've picked it out of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing ;-) Thanx
<wxl> np. if you need lxqt for later, let me know :)
<wxl> well here you go in any case wangerin http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxqt-lightdm-greeter.git;a=blob;f=resources/helix_1120.png;h=b525cb2f9499d266fdb107bac8753da90c450bd2;hb=HEAD
<wxl> also http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxqt-common.git;a=blob;f=icons/hicolor/scalable/places/start-here-lxqt.svg;h=c67e610ca3ef4aad4a20ebdb0ec0f47b9b69987a;hb=HEAD
<wxl> and all of http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxqt-common.git;a=tree;f=graphics;h=3548abadaf64b142db7d823cd17e7055781022da;hb=HEAD
<K-G> Hi guys, I've unpacked a linux application and wanted to put it in the start menu
<K-G> How can I generate a shortcut?
<wxl> K-G: this is a tarball?
<K-G> nope, it was just a zip archive
<K-G> And within was a executable file
<K-G> I did it with lxshortcut now
<K-G> :)
<wxl> i've never used lxshortcut before
<wxl> how DO You use it, lewellyn ?
<wxl> oops
<wxl> i mean K-G
<K-G> wxl
<K-G> open terminal
<K-G> Go to desktop
<K-G> oops
<K-G> I did it now only on desktop, i dont know if it works in the start menu too
<K-G> lxshortcut -o applicationname
<MarconM> has shortcut for Lock screen ?
<K-G> Then a window opens up where you can insert a icon file name
<wxl> ic thx K-G
<K-G> Then go to the properties of the shortcut and edit the command
<wxl> MarconM: you mean a keyboard shortcut?
<MarconM> wxl|> yes
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> like Super + L
<wxl> yeah ctrl-alt-l marcon
<wxl> MarconM: it's specified in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml if you want to change it
<wxl> MarconM: you could change it to super-l if you wanted
<ianorlin> can't you just right click on menu properties to launch it
<ianorlin> for the program you want to change?
<ianorlin> that is how I think  it was intended to be used
<MarconM> wxl|> ok
<MarconM> ianorlin|> maybe coz ... its for fast ?
<MarconM> more*
#lubuntu 2015-03-12
<molly_millions> Would anyone kindly share a link to or results for SHA256 hash of Ubuntu Mini 64-bit Trusty Tahr 14.04?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> shoud be posted there.. probably just the md5's for the images..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<molly_millions> I have verified the MD5 and SHA1 hashes. Why isn't a SHA256 available on Ubuntu's website for the mini?
<molly_millions> Is it due to the size?
<holstein> molly_millions: not sure.. what are you thinking? its not 'secure' enough? its not really a security step so much, there.. its just so you can test the iso for the content
<molly_millions> Correct, I would like to verify the security (integrity?) of the image.
<holstein> molly_millions: well, those are not the same
<molly_millions> Please continue.
<holstein> the integrity is just that.. "is this image ok, based on my internet?" and other variables
<holstein> its not "did someone replace this, or part of the iso?"
<molly_millions> In other words, did the file make it to my computer without some sort of routine transmission corruption?
<holstein> molly_millions: correct
<holstein> *if* someone has access to change the iso, they have access to change the sum.. likely
<molly_millions> So, those hashes are about integrity?
<holstein> molly_millions: correct.. its not about making sure no one has "messed with" the iso
<holstein> if they messed with it, on the server, then, they can "mess with" the hash sum.. no matter how slick, new and/or modern
<molly_millions> Okay, so how might I assess the security of the image? I was under the impression that hashes also indicated something about that. Do hashes not provide any real indication of security?
<holstein> molly_millions: as i said, you really cant that way
<holstein> molly_millions: *if* we had, for example, some sha256 hash with the iso's, then, the "hacker", having access to whatever files, or server to replace the iso, would replace the sha256 sum
<holstein> molly_millions: its more about, who can upload to that server?
<holstein> molly_millions: try uploading a "bunk" iso to ubuntu.com ;)
<molly_millions> Thanks, I think I understand. They could also change the page that lists the hash.
<holstein> yup
<molly_millions> So, let's say I download any given image. What would someone do to assess the security?
<holstein> it would have to be a 3rd party service, that, you woud then *also* be trusting
<holstein> the iso "is what it is".. then, you have access to "official" repos for the software
<holstein> those repos and packages are "maintained".. not just anyone can upload a package there
<molly_millions> I see. I think the bottom line is that there isn't much to worry about, right?
<holstein> *thats* what would happen.. a key gets compromised,and a compromised version of firefox gets installed on systems
<holstein> what to do about it? you can always do "linux from scratch" or get *all* these parts and source *right* from the creators, and build them yourself
<holstein> for example, you would be getting the source from mozilla and building it.. but, then, you have the same questions there
<holstein> who uploaded this source? how can i "trust" it?.. etc
<holstein> molly_millions: well, im just saying, the system is built with the concerns you raise in mind
<molly_millions> It seems to be a rather complicated problem.
<holstein> molly_millions: i say, dont trust anyone.. and always be skeptical.. but, when downloading the installer iso, thats not a big issue
<holstein> especially with the mini
<holstein> nothing come on the mini iso.. just the minimum
<holstein> you can then see what is coming from the official repos..
<molly_millions> Why isn't the image listed with the SHA256 like the other images?  And, where does gnupg come into play?
<holstein> molly_millions: ask them
<holstein> https://www.gnupg.org/
<holstein> GnuPG allows to encrypt and sign your data and communication
<holstein> so, if someone on some build team says, via email "im linking to something i need pushed into the code of something vital in the security layer of something"
<holstein> the folks in that email chain have things,such as the tool you reference, in place, to make sure that person *is* who they say they are
<holstein> there are "key signing parties"
<holstein> where a person "vouches" for you, in person, then, a 'web of trust' is created
<holstein> you *know* that someone you know knows a person that knows that person, and has "approved" the key.. so, they are "trusted"
<molly_millions> Right, the "Web of Trust"? I've been reading about gpg and would like a robust understanding. Can't downloaded files also be checked with gpg?
<holstein> molly_millions: sure.. and that key can be compromised
<holstein> molly_millions: so, again, you have to ask "whats the goal?"
<holstein> if its, "how can i be totally safe online?", you shut the computer off..
<holstein> if its, "how can i turst that this is what the person says it is?" you can ask for a key to verify what the stuff is.. but, you trust that key, and that person
<holstein> if you dont know that person, then, you cant trust the key either
<holstein> if its "i want to send private emai?" this is the wrong channel
<molly_millions> So, I should talk to my local user group for keys?
<holstein> molly_millions: what to you need a key for?
<molly_millions> I'm learning about information security as a hobby and want to create a hardened system and establish secure channels of communication. Mostly academic interest.
<holstein> sure.. so, ask in a ##security channel.. start with a distro that is aimed at that
<holstein> ubuntu is not.. its aimed at "normal" desktop use
<holstein> anything here will be relevant https://wiki.debian.org/Hardening but, im sure you have read that..
<molly_millions> Thank you. This is all very helpful.
<holstein> "information security" would be that.. you meet a person, *in* *person*.. and they say they are who they say they are, and they give you a key
<holstein> everything else is a version of that,where, you trust someone to knows that person.. etc
<molly_millions> Would you not consider lubuntu a secure OS?
<holstein> lubuntu is not the problem.. lubuntu is what it is
<holstein> if you use it securely, its used securely..
<holstein> what im saying is, lubuntu doenst say "come learn about security using lubuntu"
<holstein> its the lightweight official flavor of ubuntu running lxde.. thats it.. its not intended as a security tool or training ground
<holstein> kali is.. as well as other tools that you *can* use in lubuntu, and apply your knowledge learned to lubuntu from
<molly_millions> Okay, this has given me a lot to think about. Thank you for all of the feedback.
<holstein> sure.. cheers
<aikidouke> anyone help with troubleshooting an issue with steam install?
<absk007> is Flash Filesystems supported https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_file_system#Linux_flash_filesystems
<wxl> absk007: if the kernel supports it, probably.
<wxl> absk007: know what flags it needs?
<absk007> wxl, i don't know. So asking. I wanna install and run lubuntu in my microSD without wearing out my microSD
<wxl> absk007: hard for me to easily check, then
<wxl> if worse comes to worst you can always compile your own, absk007
<absk007> wxl, that's what i can't do but my wish is that i wanna run lubuntu in my microSD without wearing it out
<wxl> absk007: if you can't do that, then go to #ubuntu-kernel and ask them if the standard kernel supports it
<wxl> absk007: /boot/config* should show you the flags
<absk007> wxl, actually, i'm a noob and do not understand it properly
<absk007> wxl, i've not installed lubuntu. I want to install it on a flash FS
<wxl> absk007: so ask #ubuntu-kernel
<absk007> wxl, asked already. No reply
<wxl> absk007: then be patient. people are volunteers, not paid to sit at their desk and wait for questions :)
<wxl> absk007: i've figured out that the generic kernel is built with default support for JFFS2, UBIFS, and F2FS modules
<absk007> wxl, so can i install lubuntu in them or not?
<wxl> i think you'll have to do a bunch of work to make it happen
<wxl> absk007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/357237/install-to-sd-removable-flash-sdhc-emmc-with-f2fs
<absk007> wxl, which flash FS is good?
<wxl> absk007: don't ask me
<absk007> wxl, i'll be doing software development stuffs
<wxl> this is certainly not "officially supported" in the sense of there being official documentation and such
<wxl> in other words, you kind of have to figure it out
<wxl> but everything you need to make it happen is there
<wxl> such is the case with many edge cases in linux: the tools are there, but you have to figure out how to use them
<twager> Samsung printer driver cannot find libsane but libsane is installed...Any tips welcome
#lubuntu 2015-03-13
<fishcooker> could you share with me about value mouse of your input device preference; acceleration dan sensitivity
<fishcooker> my touchpad/mouse do strange activity; here motion acceleration 39 and sensitivity 38
<fishcooker> could you share with me about value mouse of your input device preference; acceleration dan sensitivity.. here is on mybox; motion acceleration 39 and sensitivity 38 .. this config do strange activity
<Aethysius> Greetings.
<Aethysius> Is there anyone here that is knowledgable about PPC Lubuntu?
<wxl> what's the question, Aethysius ?
<Aethysius> Could I boot my iBook G4 from a LiveUSB?
<wxl> potentially
<Aethysius> Also, even though I burned the install DVD from a burning program that I know works with other images, the installer hangs when it opens, and doesn't even show anything, save the titl;e bar, with the borders of the window, filled with the pattern of the desktop.
<ianorlin> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ianorlin> might be a bad download or a bad burn
<wxl> you might try the alternate installer too
<Aethysius> I'm burning it in Brasero, in Antergos.
<kyle07> Quick question about removing lubuntu-core/some other stuff. Quite confused. All info in here http://tny.cz/f413e2ea
<wxl> kyle07: wow that's an interesting one
<wxl> !info libsdl1.2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-10ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 681 kB, installed size 2442 kB
<wxl> !info libsdl1.2-dev trusty
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.15-8ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 681 kB, installed size 2442 kB
<kyle07> Yeah, I mean. Just adding that the autoremove is only after libsdl1.2-dev. (As in, right now autoremove shows nothing)
<wxl> oh
<kyle07> I'm pretty sure the stuff it wants to delete is quite important to a functional system, though.
<wxl> yeah it's essentially killing lubuntu-core which is not good
<wxl> there is a libsdl2-2.0-0
<wxl> do you have that?
<wxl> aka libsdl2
<kyle07> Yep, I do.
<wxl> that may be the problem
<kyle07> Kind of confused why the stuff up for deletion is marked as utopic, also. Considering I'm on trusty.
<wxl> that's not surprising
<kyle07> libsdl1.2 and libsdl2-2.0-0 should be able to co-exist though, no?  I believe it was an issue with 1.3 that was fixed.
<wxl> not sure in the slightest
<wxl> you're going to have to run through all the dependencies of lubuntu-core and their dependencies to try to figure it out
<kyle07> Well I made sure to mark lubuntu-core as manual, again. Which got it out of the autoremove in the --dry-run. Thankfully
<kyle07> I figured it out (well, still trying to find a way to fix it) but lubuntu-core depends or xorg, and xorg depends on a bunch of stuff up for deletion. I assume that's why lubuntu-core would then be autoremoved, right?
<wxl> probably
<kyle07> I've only been using linux for a couple days so, still learning.
<wxl> well you're deep into dependency hell
<wxl> which is rare
<AssociateX> Hello people, and other Earthlings here.
<wxl> until you start installing debs
<AssociateX> I want to install black box, but I dont see how the DM allows for that.
<wxl> !search black box
<ubottu> Found:
<AssociateX> Opp's, I have bb installed, but how do I run it?
<wxl> man?
<AssociateX> wxl, man what?
<wxl> whatever the thing is
<AssociateX> wxl, manning black box is not going to help me.
<AssociateX> !search black box
<ubottu> Found:
<AssociateX> That didn't help either.
<wxl> i've never heard of black box, so i can't help you
<AssociateX> It's a desktop environment.
<wxl> you mean a window manager?
<AssociateX> whoops
<AssociateX> yes
<wxl> well you could change your default window manager with lxsession defaults
<wxl> but it also might have included a session option
<wxl> with the installation
<wxl> hunt around in the login screen
<AssociateX> Thank you!
<wxl> yep
<wxl> do know you have to do some hacking to get it the way you want
<kyle07> Well, I'm gonna let it install, I have a backup ready to go. We'll see how this goes.
<AssociateX> Well that worked!!!
<AssociateX> Thanks a million, wxl
<wxl> np AssociateX
<acz32> if i installed another OS onto the same hard drive that has lubuntu and mistakenly let it install grub onto MBR, how can i have it recognize the lubuntu partition? because currently doesn't see it
<acz32> also ubuntu-based OS
<kyle07> Well, I made sure to keep it marked as manual. Tried apt-get -f install, apparently no dependency issues, and I still have a desktop. Mind you it did delete a couple other things but, thanks wxl
<wxl> np kyle07
<wxl> acz32: sheesh which os can't handle side by side?
<kyle07> And I can reinstall them, without breaking what I just installed (no deletions upon install) so, it all worked out
<wxl> acz32: meaning grub doesn't see it?
<wxl> kyle07: i will say in general the metapackages like lubuntu-core don't matter too much but the actual packages they refer to DO ;)
<acz32> wxl: i think the issue was i did this in virtualbox as practice and it doesn't look at the MBR apparently
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> i've never tried to install two os's on one vm
<acz32> ya it was a crazy experiment. going to do it for real later so i wanted some practice
<wxl> what's this other os?
<acz32> i've tried a couple. debian, and xubuntu
<acz32> same result
#lubuntu 2015-03-14
<wxl> why DO you want to do this?
<acz32> because i want to dual boot on my laptop
<wxl> just because/
<acz32> why do i want to dual boot?
<wxl> indeed
<ianorlin> I am able to do dual boot vms in kvm
<ianorlin> might be a virtualbox problem
<acz32> i want to keep windows on for the rare occasion i may need it. i rarely ever do except to play a game
<wxl> oh well windows is a different story
<wxl> afaik windows will NOT want to share
<wxl> you should install windows and then install your linux system of choice
<wxl> or just don't use windows at all which is likely a better choice
<acz32> i know. windows is already installed. i shrunk its volume to free up some space and want to install linux on that
<acz32> i wonder if they will ever recognize other operating systems and share space easily
<mrdeb> hey
<mrdeb> when is lubuntu 15.04 coming out
<ianorlin> mrdeb, april
<mrdeb> what day
<mrdeb> i will download it and install instaead of 1410
<ianorlin> mrdeb, 14.04 is lts
<mrdeb> no i mean the new one
<djoi298> so is there a dark color theme for Lubuntu?
<The_Eccentric>  yes
<The_Eccentric> lots
<The_Eccentric> a 2 second google search
<djoi298> what is the official lubuntu PPA?
<djoi298> what's the command to start the screensaver?
<djoi298> what is the official LXDE Lubuntu PPA that includes the LXDE version of LXpanel, instead of LXQT because the current lxpanel on the 14.04 LTS release sucks its like 90s version where you can only close 1 window at a time, thanks
<djoi298> ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily ??
<djoi298> ppa:lubuntu-dev/staging ??
<djoi298> ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa  ??
<The_Eccentric> djoi298: are you on a lubuntu system now?
<djoi298> yeah
<The_Eccentric> did you try searching for it djoi298 ?
<The_Eccentric> using apt-get
<edburns> Greetings programs.
<edburns> It's been a few years since I tried this, but I'm going to make another attempt.
<edburns> I'd like to use lubuntu for a workshop.  I'll be running it in VirtualBox.
<edburns> I need to solve the old "make the resolution better than 800x600" problem.
<wxl> fun fact: my work computer's host name is "mcp"
<edburns> I've installed VBoxLinuxAdditions but still when I resize it it still doesn't get any bigger.
<edburns> wxl: Nice.
<edburns> Can anyone help with my resolution problem, please?
<wxl> well ultimately this is a virtualbox problem
<wxl> but i'll see what i can do
<wxl> which mode are you in?
<edburns> Still 800x600.
<edburns> I'm re-running ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run.
<edburns> Ah, the build failed.
<edburns> Warning: Unknown version of the X Window System installed.  Not installing X Window System drivers.
 * edburns looks at the log as recommended.
<edburns> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8825824
<edburns> That's the console output.
<edburns> Now I'll fetch the log as recommended on line 14.
<edburns> wxl: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8825825
<edburns> wxl: Perhaps the steps I followed to get VBoxGuestAdditions were not correct.
<edburns> http://askubuntu.com/questions/311161/how-to-install-guest-additions-in-lubuntu-13-04
<edburns> Do you have a better idea?
<edburns> I'm going to try 13.04 instead of 14.04
<dkessel> edburns: i've done what you're trying to achieve multiple times. it should work with lubuntu 14.04
<dkessel> edburns: don't try to use the file names mentions on that link. you need the most up-to-date version of virtualbox for lubuntu 14.04 and use the corresponding extension pack for the same virtualbox version
<dkessel> the log says you tried to use virtualbox 4.2.x
<wxl> again, i suggest checking with #virtualbox
<wxl> oops
<wxl> #vbox
<edburns> Will do.
<edburns> Thanks.
<djoi298> BTW QT apps you should use with Lubuntu-QT are SMPlayer, Clementine, Gwenview (simple image editor for stuff like redeye reduction), other software that are good are Deluge, Hexchat, Goldendict, Geany, Baobab, Quicktile, and Gnome-calculator with Financial
<djoi298> Thunderbird is actually good too since Lubuntu is already using Firefox, it has nice features and good user support
<djoi298> why is Transmission popular anyways? Deluge is probably more lightweight, has a much better GUI, and more features with addons
<Duality> hi
<djoi298> hey
<wxl> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.10-2ubuntu0.1 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<wxl> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<wxl> transmission seems lighter weight :)
<Duality> is it possible to reinstall an os from within an os ?
<wxl> Duality: you just blew my mind.
<wxl> Duality: i mean, no.
<Duality> i meen lubuntu
<djoi298> wxl, i mean resources when actually using the program :P
<djoi298> Duality, use the LiveCD/USB
<wxl> djoi298: if you'd like to present quantified scientific testing to the mailing lists, feel free.
<Duality> djoi298: i know was just wondering.
<wxl> does it have a command line interface, djoi298 ?
<Duality> i am currently booted from a external harddrive and thus was wondering if i could install the lubuntu os from that one onto the one in my machine
<djoi298> wxl, yeah i think it does
<wxl> djoi298: then i might be interested. i don't torrent much but when i do, i don't need a silly gui.
<djoi298> the gui is on par with Utorrent without the ads
<wxl> djoi298: then seriously, create some quantifiable, repeatable tests and include them on the mailing list
<djoi298> lubuntu needs to ship with a dark theme, or ship with a premade one with Shadowplay V2 by Lubuntufan
<deicide34> Hello. i need clarification about Lubuntu repositories. Which ones are recommended for default?
<djoi298> darker themes are probably easier on the eyes and can even save battery life on netbooks/laptops
<deicide34> djoi298: Yeah, one like in Debian LXDE I like that one :)
<wxl> djoi298: then join the lubuntu art team
<djoi298> Debian LXDE is good but not as user friendly
<wxl> deicide34: do you have a question about a particular one?
<wxl> honestly the default is the recommended
<deicide34> wxl: The default Debian black taskbar one works for me.
<wxl> deicide34: the repository?
<deicide34> wxl: Don't know that one. I said it's in Debian, haven't seen one in Ubuntu. I was just agreeing with djoi298
<deicide34> wxl:  Ahhh,y sorry you replied to my question.
<deicide34> unsuppored one is enabled by default. Shoul i just turn it off?
<deicide34> unsupported*
<wxl> unsupported?
<wxl> which one?
<deicide34> wxl: Just below pre-released updates.
<deicide34> the updates section
<wxl> deicide34: i don't see this in my sources.list
<deicide34> trusty-backports one is the repo. Should I turn it off?
<wxl> oh yeah i'd leave it alone
<wxl> fyi we use the default ubuntu repos
<deicide34> wxl: Ok, thx
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports for more info on backports
<deicide34> So they are, like in Debian, not enabled automatically. You have to install them manually. That's fine by me.
<wxl> …unless explicitly requested
<deicide34> wxl: Yes..
<deicide34> I have a small annoyance while trying to remove/purge abiword and gnumeric. It pulls in xorg and lubuntu-desktop packages, among other things. How can i remove those programs without losing xorg?
<deicide34> I suspect it's because those programs are part of lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> deicide34: lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. you SHOULD be able to remove that and not lose other dependencies
<wxl> s/metapackage/package index/
<wxl> so do that first and then go for it
<deicide34> wxl:  s/metapackage/package index/ This does nothing
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> you're funny
<wxl> that's sed syntax for "replace metapackage with package index"
<wxl> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get purge abiword gnumeric
<deicide34> wxl: Thank you, but I can't be bothered by that unneeded stuff. If I can not remove a package with simple apt-get commands without pulling in important packages, then that means I have no control over my packages.
<deicide34> I'm lucky those packages are small
<wxl> you appear to not understand what i'm saying
<wxl> the lubuntu-desktop package contains an index
<wxl> that's it
<wxl> no actual applications
<wxl> no dependencies
<wxl> remove it and then you're free to do what you want
<deicide34> Had no such problems with debian. Sadly, it's ironic how user friendliness destroys control. And that is simply not true. I get autoremove notification about removing xorg and x11-session and bunch of other programs.
<deicide34> removed lubuntu-desktop via synaptic
<wxl> that's strange indeed
<wxl> no such problems here
<deicide34> just autoremoved a bunch of neededprograms
<deicide34> I will reboot and if that doesnt work, then I will have to reinstall Debian. At least I will have my control
<deicide34> I installed Lubuntu just beacause of minitube
<deicide34> And newer apps. Well, i knew that was a mistake.
<deicide34> Sorry about the rant.
<deicide34> Bye.
<deicide34> Rebooted just fine. It seems those were just metapackages, not real packages.
 * wxl thinks that's what i just said
 * deicide34 thought tey werent
 * wxl facepalms
 * deicide34 apologises to the Lubuntu and Ubuntu community 
<wxl> they killed a kitten thanks to you!
<deicide34> wxl: NOOOOOO!
 * deicide34 adores kittens 
<Unit193> !metapackage | See also
<ubottu> See also: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<deicide34> How much RAM your Lubuntu session takes at idle?
<wxl> i don't know, i don't usually idle :)
<deicide34> Mine is about 100.
<deicide34> wxl: Yeah, I might be nitpicking about that.
<deicide34> I started using GNU/Linux about 3 months ago. My first was Xubuntu, but it was too much for my comp.
<deicide34> Then switched to Lubuntu, but didn't stick around for long. After that, went for Antix 13, then Debian.
<deicide34> Now back to Lubuntu :D
<deicide34> Might stick around this time
<Unit193> AntiX and Debian, great choices.
<deicide34> Unit193: Thx. They were hard at first, but I adapted quickly. *buntu was/is easy.
#lubuntu 2015-03-15
<newbooter> Hi all.
<ianorlin> newbooter anyway I can help?
<newbooter> Hey ianorlin. I want to create a restorable backup for my recent install. From reading online it seems clonezilla is the way to go. So now I am reading through clonezilla command line options, but I can't really figure them out.      Is there a combination of clonezilla parameters to clone a local partition to unallocated free space on the same disk?
<newbooter> Reading through this one: http://allthatnetwork.blogspot.nl/2012/10/clonezilla-ocs-sr-options.html
<newbooter> There I see this param "-r, --resize-partition  Resize the partition when restoration finishes, this will try to fix the problem when small partition image is restored to larger partition. Warning!!! Use this carefully... Backup your data first"
<newbooter> And this one: "-k1,           Create partition table in the target disk proportionally.  "
<newbooter> I am assuming clonezilla is the best solution for this? Or could you suggest an alternative?
<sakang> pcmanfm 1.2.3 seems to be sorting the other way in lubuntu desktop but ok on razor desktop. any ideas?
<sakang> like on details view, if you have name V, should be a -> z but it's the other way around
<sakang> with modified ^, shud have latest on top
<sakang> I don't where in lubuntu it's looking up for sorting but it's totally wrong
<sakang> *lmow
<sakang> *know
<sakang> very strange that an apps would behave differently from one desktop to another
<sakang> especially sorting which has nothing to do with DE
<sakang> this is probbably the wierdest thing ever. pcmanfm 1.2.3 is not sorting properly as it should in lubuntu de but working ok on lxde, openbox and razor de
<ianorlin> sakang, which version of lubuntu and which form of sort?
<sakang> this is lubuntu 15.04.  in details view, if you click 'name v', it should be a -> z, or 'modified ^' latest should be on top, vice versa
<ianorlin> sakang does pressing f5 anmd refreshing ti do anything?
<sakang> but I don't have to do that in lxde, openbox nor razor
<sakang> don't tell me everytime you click any of those column caption box it checks what de is in effect?
<ianorlin> no it doesn't I can't really reproduce
<ianorlin> I get the intended behavior
<sakang> really?  I have lxde-core, lubuntu-core, openbox, and razor-desktop in this install.
<sakang> I don't have lubuntu-desktop, but lubuntu-default-settings came with lubuntu-core though
#lubuntu 2016-03-14
<bgardner> I was working with krytarik yesterday on a lxpanel crash, and although they are offline today I figure I'd report my results in case they (or anyone else) would find it helpful and/or read the logs.
<bgardner> My original issue was that lxpanel would not start, and was filling my logs with errors about menu-cached.  I could not find any way to get more debug, so in desperation I pulled the wily source package from launchpad.
<bgardner> That required me to install bzr, which I did not have installed.  That install barked at me because a perl subcomponent saw that I did not have my locales configured yet.
<kryten> bgardner: Well, I'm here - nicks flipped in the night. :P
<bgardner> Cool, good to close the loop :)
<kryten> :)
<bgardner> So what did the trick for me was to 'locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8', followed by 'dpkg-reconfigure locales', followed by a reboot.
<bgardner> Once those were done, LXDE came right up with full menus, everything working as it should.
<kryten> Yay! :)
<bgardner> All kinds of yay, thanks very much for your help yesterday and have a great week!
<kryten> You too - and welcome.
<kryten> bgardner: Oh, and thanks for reporting back, of course!
<bgardner> Trying to pay it forward; I've gotten a lot of support over the years from "Hey, I found the answer" kind of posts/conversations.
<kryten> Yep, me too - that's how the community is supposed to work.
<hughes-r> hey, guys. could anyone spare a minute to help me with my audio woes?
<hughes-r> anyone? :(
<hughes-r> hi. i'm looking for help with my audio issues in lubuntu 15.10. i currently have no sound at all and can't seem to fix this.
#lubuntu 2016-03-15
<insomniacno1> Hi, I got a problem in Lubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 32bit - I can't get second partition which is XFS to automount. I have posted on Ubuntu forums, Could some one with enough knowledge about this take a look at it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317281&p=13455614#post13455614 thank you in advance.
<insomniacno1> anyone?
<insomniacno1> Hmm, this is not so nice almost 1 hour and nobody wants to help. I thought Linux community was all about helping eachother, this is kinda dissapointing
<Jakey3> can anyone confirm if this bug has been resolved or progress been made on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1396361?comments=all https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1393169
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1396361 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396361). The error has been logged
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1393169 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393169). The error has been logged
<Jakey3> as this bug is still affecting me
<exospecies> hi
<exospecies> lxde crashes about one second after i login, every time
<phil42> did you do an upgrade just before it started happening
<phil42> ?
<phil42> who owns your ~/.Xauthority file?
<phil42> just checking
<phil42> if it is owned by root change it to owned my your username
<exospecies> yes it happened right after an upgrade
<exospecies> Xauthority is owned by username
<exospecies> was already
<phil42> something got wrong permissions, i am guessing
<phil42> are you using the nvidia factory driver?  if so reinstall it
<exospecies> i don't think so, it's an eeepc
<phil42> you would know
<exospecies> i didn't install any driver by myself
<phil42> i have never tried apt-get install --reinstall lubuntu-desktop
<exospecies> there is an error message about a non existing crypt swap folder/dir, and there is no swap partition
<exospecies> also, can't access wlan device
<phil42> i usually create any directory that i get a complaint about it not existing
<phil42> like when i run my one-time-only ssh server
<exospecies> ok
<exospecies> seems to have worked with reinstalling desktop
<phil42> :)
<kryten> Only that's a metapackage, doesn't actually reinstall anything. :P
<kryten> That is, if it wasn't removed before, alongside any of its dependencies.
<exospecies> oh
<phil42> that's what the --reinstall is for
<kryten> Well, should have seen it go away at some point at least.
<phil42> the desktop would not run
<phil42> so he reinstalled it and now it does
<exospecies> thanks for your help phil42
<kryten> phil42: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66257/what-is-the-difference-between-a-meta-package-and-a-package
<phil42> bitte exospecies
#lubuntu 2016-03-16
<swift110-phone> Hey
<FurretUber> Hello, I am having a problem with the sound in my computer: the front jacks don't work, while the rear ones work. I am using Lubuntu 14.04 from a external HDD and in another computer which I tested the front jacks work. Both computers have Intel HDA, but while the one that works has a Realtek codec, mine is VIA VT1818S. I installed alsa-tools-gui and tried to override the not detected pins using HDAJackRestack, but I had no succes
<lopta> I'm trying Lubuntu 15.10 on a Dell Optiplex 320
<lopta> (that was laying around at the office)
<lopta> brb
<freddylisbon> I just put it on a Dell Latitude D630.
<freddylisbon> Only thing I had to do was install drivers for wireless.
<freddylisbon> It's a really lovely laptop now.
<patricita> hello
<freddylisbon> hi
<patricita> soy de venezuela
<patricita> respondan
<freddylisbon> hola
<lopta> Looks promising now.
<chris349> Is there any way to replace the screensaver with a shell script? I want the computer after X minutes of inactivity to exit the brower, clear the cache, etc and restart the browser
#lubuntu 2016-03-17
<misc--> hi there.... I have the latest stable lubuntu (15.04) and followed the instructions on the lubuntu lxqt wiki to install lxqt. It installed fine but when I log out, I don't see the LXQT option to log in with. Is there something extra I need to do?
<misc--> 15.10 I mean
<bq> how to save/restore X session on lubuntu?
<bq> can't find anywhere
<lopta> In Synaptic, if I mark sylpheed for removal it wants to remove the lubuntu-desktop. Is there no clean way to remove this?
<teward> lopta: lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<teward> it refers to all the other packages that get default installed on the Lubuntu image, I believe.
<teward> remove something that's autoinstalled by that, it pulls the lubuntu-desktop metapackage, but the rest remains installed
<teward> (may impact future version upgrading if you try and upgrade in place though and don't have that metapackage)
<lopta> So removing it won't break the desktop?
<teward> It shouldn't, no, but it may impact your ability to cleanly upgrade to a newer version if you try and upgrade in place
<teward> if that's the only thing getting removed, then it won't, but if it tries to pull out lxde core or something, then you'll break it
<lopta> If I were deploying this to a fleet of desktops, could I script the package removals?
<lopta> This is the first time in recent years that I've tried lubuntu. I like it.
<freddylisbon> The Lubuntu wiki says it is Ubuntu with lighter desktop (KDE?), and does not include some intensive pre-installed apps.  Is there a detailed comparison somewhere on the differences?
<teward> freddylisbon: LXDE, not KDE
<teward> (KDE's not lighter :O)
<teward> :P*
<diffis> freddylisbon: What do you mean by 'differences'? Pre-installed applications, package list, system requirements or something else?
<freddylisbon> pre-installed apps & package list (LXDE!, thank you)
<Vlado2> hi all
<Vlado2> i'm trying lubuntu xenial daily build and i found a bug
<Vlado2> ubiquity is broken when trying to create encrypted partitions
<Vlado2> Bug #1490824
<ubottu> bug 1490824 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""unsafe swap space detected" error prevents encrypted install when swap partition exists" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490824
<diffis> freddylisbon: For packages, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/50077/how-to-get-a-list-of-preinstalled-packages For example lubuntu 14.04 64 bit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<freddylisbon> Diffis: thank you!
#lubuntu 2016-03-18
<chris349> How can I make the system logout after inactivity? Like a screensaver but instead of showing a picture logout the user.
<swift110-phone> Hey
<Ascavasaion> Hello there... running lubuntu and wanted to install rhythmbox but it says it has been "missing, has been obsoleted, or s only available from another source".  Any ideas as to another similar music player?  I do not like the feel of audacious.
<Ascavasaion> Looking at a terminal music player like cmus, any advice on it, and if so how do I install it?
<hateball> oh they left
<amishrobots_> hello world
<amishrobots_> i'm having trouble with kolourpaint, anyone want to help?
<hateball> !help| amishrobots_
<ubottu> amishrobots_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amishrobots_> oh for fuck's sakes, ok, sorry, should ve seen that coming, my color pallet in kolourpaint has dissappeared completely, no where to be found, can't get it to come back
<amishrobots_> !help| kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amishrobots_> !help| hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amishrobots_> i see...
<amishrobots_> !help
<amishrobots_> !patience| me
<ubottu> me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<amishrobots_> !getlaid| me
<amishrobots_> (worth a shot)
<hateball> amishrobots_: are you talking about the palette at the bottom of the window?
<hateball> and please dont spam a load of nonsense, impossible to read
<amishrobots_> yes
<amishrobots_> i have tried everything i could think of, including just uninstalling and reinstalling thhe prog
<hateball> amishrobots_: have you tried moving ~/.kde/share/config/kolourpaintrc ?
<hateball> so kolourpaint starts with a fresh config
<hateball> I cant seem to make the palette disappear no matter how I try tho
<amishrobots_> well, iirc the pallette was "floating" not docked, and i pushed the x button to close it at one point, now i see no way to get it back
<hateball> interresting. there's no way to close it if you're running plasma/kwin
<amishrobots_> i don't know what plasma/kwin is
<hateball> "kde"
<amishrobots_> but how would i move ~/kde/share etc?
<hateball> open a file browser, browse into the directory and move or rename the file
<hateball> or delete it
<amishrobots_> i am in that directory
<amishrobots_> hmm.
<amishrobots_> whoah
<amishrobots_> holy shit, you just fixed my problem
<amishrobots_> now i'm curious as to the contents of that file
<amishrobots_> (i renamed it to "SHITkolourpaintrc")
<hateball> Do try and keep it family friendly
<amishrobots_> yeah, sorry
<amishrobots_> thank you though
<amishrobots_> i had feared that this would be some long and convoluted process to fix it, but your suggestion worked immediately, and i cannot express the depths of my gratitude
<amishrobots_> i guess the re-install does not clear out the old config file
<hateball> Nope, it does not
<hateball> For good reason too
<amishrobots_> i had hoped that by reinstalling i would set it back to defaults.
<hateball> Yeah, that's not how it works tho :)
<amishrobots_> well, thank you again
<hateball> You can use apt-get purge to remove configs, but that only works for systemwide configs in /etc
<amishrobots_> any way that i could buy you a beer or something?
<hateball> Any files in user homes will be left untouched
<hateball> amishrobots_: We're all here for free you know
<amishrobots_> i sort of vaguely understand what yr saying about systemwide configs
<amishrobots_> basically, you're saying that config file specific to a certain program (and that program only) would not be affected?
<hateball> I am saying that... for instance if you install something like a DNS server, that would be configured on a systemwide level, with configs in /etc
<amishrobots_> and yeah, i believe in sharing knowledge freely, but still would like to show my appreciation
<hateball> If you remove the binaries, it will leave the configs so you can install it again
<hateball> If you use apt-get purge, it will remove the configs in /etc
<hateball> But for more... end-user focused applications, whatever they may be, a browser perhaps, the configs are stored in each users home
<hateball> And those will never be touched by the package manager
<amishrobots_> sorry, my brain is full
<hateball> :D
<amishrobots_> i would be happy to send you 2 dollars via paypal for solving a problem which has plagued me for a coupla weeks now
<hateball> amishrobots_: No thanks :)
<amishrobots_> damn you take my money!
<amishrobots_> or else i will make threats upon your person, which i am in no way capable of carrying out!
<amishrobots_> thank you
<amishrobots_> i am going to throw angry shroedinger's cats at your most vulnerable organs until you accept my payment!
<Capum140> Hello
<Capum140> Could I get help with LXLE ?
<kryten> Capum140: LXLE has its own support venues - check its website for that.
<Capum140> all right
<Capum140> Hey listen I just tried to post on LXLE forum.... but I have no invitation to sign up on the forum! the other venues are parallel like ubuntu or lubuntu
<Capum140> who was the guy I was talking with here?
<kryten> Capum140: That doesn't make it any more eligible for here - it's a separate distro.
<Capum140> =\
#lubuntu 2016-03-19
<ssarah> hei guys, what happened to the xvba-va-driver ?
<ssarah> i cant find it on apt
<Ladee> hello here
<abh0rt> Howdy
<seinzu> Good evening
<seinzu> I installed 14.04.3 on a system with a radeon x1250 but my only resolution is 640x480
#lubuntu 2016-03-20
<Wekfi> Hello!
<Wekfi> java -jar name.jar no work
<Wekfi> Add open Java IcedTea sucks
<MSponge> Glorious Sunday weather today ... mornin' all !
<MSponge> Anything news worthy yet ?
<strk> is there a lubuntu-equivalent howto for this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-mobile.html
<strk> mobile broadband support
<MSponge> I shall ask on reddit and lubuntu G+ for you.
<Chelsea_Jurgens> hello
<Cheaf> hello people :) I've tried to search for similar issues, but cannot find anything. Could you please reply or help with search? Issue is that links opened from terminal in Lubuntu (14.04) splitting to 3 tabs (tested on chrome and firefox) https://www.dropbox.com/s/5cz2d9geby6bsoy/Screen%20Shot%202016-03-20%20at%2020.17.42.png?dl=0
<Cheaf> such behaviour not happening in ubuntu, just lubuntu
#lubuntu 2017-03-13
<ryzen3> hello
<ryzen3> linux noob here seeing if someone could help me out a sec
<lynorian> ryzen3, we need to know what to help you out with to help you
<lynorian> we cannot automagically know your problem
<ryzen3> ok im running lubuntu off of a usb stick because my laptop hard drive wont work
<ryzen3> is it bad to run the live cd for that long?
<lynorian> are you running persistant mode?
<lynorian> reading in the live session not writing won't do anything
<ryzen3> not persistent mode yet but i know how to do it
<lynorian> The cheap USB sticks are not good to write to constantly
<ryzen3> thats what i hear. its a sandisk 32gb
<ryzen3> the program i used to burn the iso only support up to ubuntu 15.10 or so
<ryzen3> for persistent mode
<lynorian> USB will not get the best performance but lubuntu is light enough it may not matter
<lynorian> There were also usb external hard drives I have done full installs but that does not work well on a laptop
<ryzen3> i didnt figure so
<ryzen3> might as well install windows t that point
<lynorian> no nit really lubuntu has better updates
<ryzen3> really?
<lynorian> yes you can check your email instead of windows update taking complete control downloading and installing updates
<lynorian> has a package manager to get all security updates for everything
<ryzen3> yeah i did that but then it crashed
<ryzen3> not because of the updates but livecds only work for a few days
<Capum321> hello!
<Capum321> the DM login screen is run by lightdm, right? the bug it's being still alive? about the the xfce power manager unable to suspend when the screen is locked at the DM login session?
<musician_pro> hi everyone, I have a question: I downloaded latest version of Firefox from their repository, can I replace the folder (extracted) with the original folder present in /usr/lib ? Please if you reply to me write my name thank you
<Capum321> hello
<Capum321> the DM login screen is run by lightdm, right? the bug it's being still alive? about the the xfce power manager unable to suspend when the screen is locked at the DM login session?
<lynorian> Capum321, which version of lubuntu?
<musician_pro> hi everyone, I have a question: I downloaded latest version of Firefox from their repository, can I replace the folder (extracted) with the original folder present in /usr/lib ? Please if you reply to me write my name thank you
<Capum321> lynorian: 16.04
<onogio> Hi! I'm a freshly noob and i'm trying to install lubuntu in a HP Compaq Presario B1013 but the installation  or the live mode does not go on!
<james1138> Question about Lubuntu 16.04.02 in the 32 bit version. Is PAE enabled by default or is some manual tweaking needed??
<tsimonq2> james1138: Nope, not at all
<wxl> @tsimonq2: for an either/or question, not not sure that answers it
<tsimonq2> Oh k
<tsimonq2> james1138: Lots of manual tweaking is needed, wxl, do you remember what we have to do?
<wxl> i think
<wxl> !pae
<ubottu> Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, that's what I meant
<tsimonq2> Yeah, PAE is enabled, we don't have *non*-PAE
<james1138> Many thanks ubottu!! I am using the 64 bit version but I am just plain worn out trying to get my older 32 bit apps to run. On top of that... getting Wine to run 32 bit so I can keep playing my favorite old 32 bit games... yuck. If this grampa had hair - it be yanked out.
<james1138> I mean "Wine to run 32 bit Windows apps" - sorry.
#lubuntu 2017-03-14
<wxl> #lp
<wxl> oops
<musician_pro> hi everyone, I have a question: I downloaded latest version of Firefox from their repository, can I replace the folder (extracted) with the original folder present in /usr/lib ? Please if you reply to me write my name thank you
<JohnDoe_71Rus> musician_pro: i use ff from http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unpack to /opt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> packages from repos i remove
<musician_pro> hi everyone, I have a question: I downloaded latest version of Firefox from their repository, can I replace the folder (extracted) with the original folder present in /usr/lib ? Please if you reply to me write my name thank you
<musician_pro> please reply to my question not with other suggestions
<TheSilentLink> hi anyone know why the sound in the taskbar lower right is greyed out?
<wxl> @TheSilentLink: does your sound work at all? that would be my first guess.
<lynorian> TheSilentLink, is it muted?
<wxl> @lynorian: that should produce a different icon, no?
<lynorian> yes a lighter gray one in the default theme
<wxl> |oh i thought it was muted
<wxl> i guess a muted color makes more sense than the circle and the line through it :)
#lubuntu 2017-03-15
<LoLface299> hello?
<LoLface299> i need help with my lubuntu powerpc mac
<tsimonq2> LoLface299: What version are you running?
#lubuntu 2017-03-16
<LoLface299> nevermind; installing bsd
<LoLface299> screwed it up
<LoLface299> poweroff
<Ruber> Hello guys
<Ruber> I am in real help to get lubuntu to work on my computer
<wxl> what's up @Ruber ?
<Ruber> i have installed both 16.04.2 and 16.10 on my usb stick with rufus
<Ruber> and when i try to start it on my computer it will get stuck at blinking cursor
<Ruber> cant do anything
<wxl> i can't really vouch for rufus
<Ruber> i have right now on the computer dual boot with windows 8.1 and linux mint but i want to format it totaly and get lubuntu for a clean install
<wxl> i'd just use dd
<Ruber> what is dd?
 * wxl wonders
<wxl> !dd
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it's a linux utility
<Ruber> you mean i should do it from linux mint to the usb?
<genii> Yes
<wxl> i'd trust that a lot more
<wxl> dd is a bit by bit copy
<Ruber> okay
<Ruber> because when i tried now on my other computer the rufus 16.04
<genii> The ISO files are hybrid images. This means you can use dd to just copy it bit-by-bit to a USB stick and it will work
<wxl> like i said, i can't vouch for rufus
<wxl> it's unclear if rufus does any checking of the installation media
<wxl> plus, you also have to make sure you check the hashes of the download iso
<Ruber> i got to the start screen where i can click start without install and then i just got black screen
<Ruber> okay
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wxl> one bit of difference can lead to strange problems
<wxl> ^^ it could also be that
<wxl> you could also try mkusb
<wxl> it uses dd
<wxl> !mkusb
<wxl> darnit ubottu you're no fun
<Ruber> haha
<wxl> !mkusb is <reply> mkusb is a front end to dd, the bit by bit command line utility. It is arguably the safest and most reliable solution to preparing a USB as installation media. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, wxl
<Ruber> okey thanks
<genii> wxl: Hm. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mkusb&mode=exactfilename&suite=yakkety&arch=any
<wxl> @genii: yeah, community supported thing.
<wxl> @genii: we seem to have no instructions on dd from what i can find
<Ruber> this is not easy
<Ruber> but how do i get nomodeset
<Ruber> where do i put it in
<musician_pro> firefox is telling me that I've not installed PulseAudio
<musician_pro> I don't know why I have not this problem since 2 week
<musician_pro> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Download I went here but I don't understand how I can install it
<lyn||ian> musician_pro, try installing from the repos with your paackage manager of choice
<lyn||ian> if something on your firefox needs pulseaudio
<musician_pro> ok
<musician_pro> I try thx
<musician_pro> I try
<musician_pro> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<musician_pro> and after
<musician_pro> sudo apt-get install firefox
<musician_pro> but nothing :(
<wxl> @musician_pro: he means install pulseaudio
<musician_pro> :\ ok sorry
<musician_pro> did it <3 really thanks lyn||ian and wxl !
<musician_pro> I'm producer and composer if you need some sounds for sound design, software or OS you are welcome.
<musician_pro> (I really love Lubuntu)
<wxl> @musician_pro: personally i'd suggest using jack
<musician_pro> wxl, what do you mean for "jack"?
<wxl> @musician_pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<wxl> !jack is <reply> The JACK Audio Connection Kit is a sound server meant for professional applications, allowing different audio protocols and applications to interconnect in nearly unlimited ways. This is the core of Ubuntu Studio's audio workflow. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK for more information on JACK in general.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, wxl
#lubuntu 2017-03-17
<musician_pro> Hi wxl I see something about Jack
<musician_pro> I want to thank you for your suggestions
<wxl> musician_pro: i use jack a lot on lubuntu, so feel free to ask if you have questions. i'll point you in ubuntu studio's direction if you want to know about ardour tho :)
<wxl> musician_pro: and by asking about jack on lubuntu, i mean ask me directly. i'm always on, but not always around, so make sure to highlight and i'll get back to you asap.
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> how to create menu firefox esr lubuntu
<Lavinho> ?
<wxl> Lavinho: i'm not sure i understand your question.
<Lavinho> How to create menu in bar for firefox
<Lavinho> firefox -esr
<wxl> which bar?
<Lavinho> menu button
<wxl> firefox SHOULD automatically add one
<Lavinho> firefox .tar.gz
<wxl> you want to add a menu item to the tarball? that seems kind of pointless
<Lavinho> yes
<Lavinho> add menu item
<wxl> well here's how to do it in general https://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<wxl> this is lubuntu's documentation which is a little less verbose https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Windows#How_to_make.2Fadd_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu.
<Lavinho> thank you
<musician_pro> wxl, I understand. Actually I'm using Reaper, but I see right now Ardour it's a nice DAW to. I hope 1 day in the future I can use music software to collaborate and implement software and OS like ubuntu to get better usage for user. Actually almost all producer and developer doesn't care about this :(
<wxl> musician_pro: it's true, except when you consider the cost and the ability to introduce new features. i'd rather pay a developer to introduce something i'm interested in than give a commercial developer a flat fee for them to do what they want (often not what *I* want)
<Kiicki> Hi, how can I change the audio output? My PC has speakers and the audio is coming from it but I want the audio output to be from the TV which is connected to my PC via HDMI
<wxl> Kiicki: just pick a different sound card in alsamixer. or you can get pavucontrol if you want it to be really easy.
<Kiicki> I don't see any alternative for a different sound card in there. I have also tried to increase all the volumes and nothing
<wxl> Kiicki: you tried hitting F6?
<wxl> Kiicki: if that fails, you may want to try to look through all the channels and see if one is for HDMI output. mute the others.
<Kiicki> Nothing happens
<wxl> there is ALWAYS something that happeens with F6.
<Kiicki> hmm, weird
<wxl> even if there's no other sound card, it will at least show you the one sound card.
<Kiicki> I do get sound from the PC though
<wxl> unfortunately there's no consistency the to the way the information is displayed
<wxl> gee, thanks manucturers
<wxl> i might be able to help if i have the info from `aplay -l` and `amixer`
<Kiicki> This is extremely weird. I have increased everything I can
<wxl> you can pastebin it up somewhere
<wxl> it also may be true (not sure) that you must select the HDMI *VIDEO* out in order for the audio to work
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196655/
<wxl> so look at aplay output first
<wxl> see how there's two cards?
<wxl> and it's card 1, the HDMI, that you need to use
<Kiicki> Yeah, but I see no option to change sound card
<Kiicki> that should be in the software itself?
<wxl> F6 in alsamixer
<wxl> they should be enumerated in the same way
<wxl> so you want card 1
<Kiicki> This is just weird because nothing happens when I press F6 in Alsa mixer
<Kiicki> maybe they changed hotkey
<wxl> it shows the hotkey while you're in alsamixer on the right
<wxl> "s" may work too
<wxl> you should be able to see a list of soundcards in /proc/asound/cards
<Kiicki> It's just weird. I can understand that I need to change sound card and I can see that the PC sound card is what is on but there's no option to change it. I have increased/decreased everything, hit F6 and "S" and nothing
<wxl> what does /proc/asound/cards show?
<Kiicki> I'm not sure what you mean by that. I'm really new to Linux
<wxl> @Kiicki: in a terminal, do `cat /proc/asound/cards`
<Kiicki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196906/
<wxl> see? two cards
<Kiicki> I get that. I'm not denying that I have two cards. I'm saying that I'm not able to change it
<Kiicki> that I haven't*
<wxl> you could do this but it's sort of hokey https://askubuntu.com/questions/167394/sound-card-selection#169741
<Kiicki> This is just so weird. I find it really odd that you cannot change it that simple
<wxl> you could also try installing pavucontrol
#lubuntu 2017-03-18
<sabotagebeats> hi, i'm having trouble installing chrome
<sabotagebeats> Hello I'm having issue installing google chrome deb, the installer freezes when opening the deb file. lubuntu 16.10 installed fresh today
<dust> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24200745/
<dust> deja dup is broken so all backups too and a distro without working backup is crap
<TheSilentLink> love lubuntu it really does run on toasters!
<Lokie> hi I have a pretty old laptop, that I installed lubuntu on. It works fine outside when I shut it down. It goes to the lubuntu screen with the dots and stays there indenfinetely
<Lokie> any ideas?
<drab> hi, should I expect to be able to get a full Lubuntu install, the same as installing from CD, if I bootstrap a system with mini and then install the lubuntu-desktop pkg?
<drab> or is there some magic added on top of that?
<drab> because I tried and some things just don't seem to work, like it's there 95% of the way
<pleasedood> I have an acer aspireone d260
<pleasedood> Is this a suitable distro for 1gb of ram and an intel atom n450?
<drab> pleasedood: probably the most suitable you'll find
#lubuntu 2017-03-19
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> is it possible to take a joystick device that isn't usb, and emulate it as usb for usbip?
<neu9> Hello there
<fishcooker> i have to login web irc
<fishcooker> because this strange appearance of lubuntu http://imgur.com/a/4aYN0
<fishcooker> what happen actually
<fishcooker> which log should i read to solve this ?
<gin> how do I change my lubuntu password?
<wil_l> hello, maybe someone can help me with this: I'm trying to use ruby's rvm with lubuntu and when I try to edit LXTerminal's properties to change its command to ( lxterminal -e "bash -il" ) it doesn't get saved.
<wil_l> fresh install lubuntu 16.10 amdx64.
<wil_l> :( ill try forums
<wil_l> have a good one ladies and gents
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> why is there no more root?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> are we not able to use usbip anymore?
<tonton_> i m facing a probleme during installation
<tonton_> but i don't know how to fix it
#lubuntu 2018-03-12
<Ophidd> hi guys o/  I'm hoping to find some guidance on the recovery of my (encrypted) home folder. Today my lubuntu(16LTS) would not boot, it displayed "ata1 SRST failed (errno=-16)". Some googling revealed this error shows up when something is wrong with the disk itself (sig!)(a Samsung SSD 128g). But the disk is detected in the BIOS, and GRUB loads correctly (selecting normal or recovery mode does not help, but GRUB is stored on the disk it
<Ophidd> So I took the SSD out and booted on Lubuntu LiveUSB, and then plugged the SSD via USB (with converter ATA/USB). Now I can see with `lsblk` my partitions, with LVM and the lubuntu--vg-root thing. Conveniently the File Manager managed to mount it (I did not succeed with the cli) but all folders (bin,etc,lib...) are empty and the home folder does not even open. Everything seems vanished but `df -h` suggests the data is still (physically) 
<Ophidd> Most importantly, "sudo pvscan" throws a lot of "read failed after 0 of 4096 at ..... Input/ouput error"
<ShellcatZero> what is the proper place to set the TERM variable? It is currently set to xterm-256color in my .zshrc file, but this overrides GNU screen and tmux causing problems, since they both need TERM=screen to work properly.
<Mijudwsauidhsakd> Hello
<bumblebee> hi
<miro345> I am looking for something
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Me too :|
<bumblebee> hi. can you please help me installing a printer (canon pixma mg2950) on lubuntu 16.04?
<ebebeb> is lxqt going to be default in 18.04?
<qswz> man, I wish I could put a dark theme on leafpad
<tsimonq2> ebebeb: No.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, :(
<ebebeb> @tsiqmonq2 thanks
<qswz> guys, when I use shortcuts defined on ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<qswz> through which user are they ran?
<qswz> because I need to allow one in sudoers.d, and putting my current user doesn't work
<wxl> should be current user
<qswz> hmm
<wxl> you could edit the system wide and then any user will pick up on them, but it will still be the current user's openbox process
<qswz> brb
<qswz> ok it works fine
<qswz> https://gist.github.com/caub/9281645c30e12b92c040795fcc17c205#gistcomment-2377969
<qswz> ^ description
<qswz> I was missing a "sudo"
<pmatulis_> maybe we should consider moving away from openbox. it's a dead project
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @pmatulis_, Maybe once we move away from LXDE, which is also dead.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Mir seems like an interesting project.
<pmatulis_> lubot, i didn't realize LXDE is also defunct. geez
<parhelia> eh? it's dead?
<Unit193> https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxpanel.git;a=summary - https://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?o=age
<parhelia> I'm assuming because lxqt.
<tsimonq2> Well, not "dead" dead, but development has severely slowed down.
<parhelia> right.
<wxl> i think it's safe to say that lxde has long been in a maintenence mode, whereas lxqt is in vigorous, active development
<wxl> i mean this is really not new news
<tsimonq2> foka: Hey!
<foka> tsimonq2: Hey!
<tsimonq2> So you said LO Writer works on amd64 but not i386?
<foka> tsimonq2: Yes, apparently, though I was testing a SSD that was installed (plugged into SATA) on a HP desktop, and then tested it via USB-to-SATA adapter on my laptop.  Not sure if it had anything to do with it.  LO Calc, LO Impress, etc. all worked IIRC, but LO Writer would just crash.  Unfortunately, I was in a hurry, and didn't try too hard to collect any logs, and just decided to re-install amd64 because we had wanted Google Chrome on it and
<foka> i386 is no longer supported.
<foka> But yes, I will see if I could reproduce it in QEMU or maybe on a USB thumb drive and get more information first.
<tsimonq2> OK, cool.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<foka> Another problem I ran into is with Ubiquity or d-i or just parted warning that the root partition starting at sector 2048 (i.e. at 1MiB) is not aligned, and insisted on starting the partition at sector 65535.  After some investigation, I think the most likely culprit is the USB-to-SATA adapter which reports a 33553920 value (= 65535×512) at /sys/block/sda/queue/optimal_io_size, and parted (thus d-i and Ubiquity?) trusting it completely?  I don't
<foka>  think it is specifically related to Lubuntu though, but just wanted to share this information with you anyway, haha!
<foka> (will report it soon after gathering more information, maybe to parted and/or d-i and/or Ubiquity and/or some place else.)
<tsimonq2> OK.
#lubuntu 2018-03-13
<stianfan> having problems getting sound to play on hdmi.. "speaker-test --channels 2 --rate 48000 --device hw:0,2"  gives noise on both speakers.. but no luck greeting pavucontrol to send sound to those channels it seems..
<stianfan> both youtube and audacious seems to be playing in 2-3x speed, with no saound
<stianfan> sound*
<proudmickeymouse> hi.. im getting "ls: cannot access '/home/*/.ssh/a*': No such file or directory "   everytime i install or uninstall using APT ..as a result few softwares like UGET are not able to run. ...
<proudmickeymouse> any one ?
#lubuntu 2018-03-14
<dave__> hey, software updater isn't installing anything, i have to manually go to the terminal and type sudo apt-get update to update, and even then "Ubuntu base" security updates still won't install. Any suggestions?
<wxl> dave__: what version?
#lubuntu 2018-03-15
<ripdisk> Hello everybody! I'm having a very odd problem. I host a particular game server, but the windows box in my rack died, and since its a tiny daemon i figured i'd just run i in a virtualbox win7 setup
<ripdisk> i had a very hard ime getting it to work.... but now, finall, my game client can connect.  BUT UH-OH...
<ripdisk> now, suddenly out of nowhere.... apache is completely broken
<ripdisk> i cannot access ANY webfiles in /var/www/html/
<ripdisk> not even when i do it from the server itself using 127.0.0.1
<ripdisk> i've restarted apache... made sure port 80 is specified
<wxl> this all sounds like maybe a virtualbox question?
<ripdisk> that
<wxl>  /join #virtualbox
<ripdisk> that's incorrect, sir
<ripdisk> my virtualbox is working completely fine
<ripdisk> i'm not having any problems with that, i just typed that.
<ripdisk> i typed 'it took a long time, but now finally my game client can connect'
<wxl> i'm having a little trouble understanding what server/client is running on what host/guest
<wxl> that may explain things
<ripdisk> ok, that has absolutely nothing to do with my problem.
<ripdisk> here, lets pretend i never mentioned a virtual computer
<ripdisk> now. apache broke for no reason.
<wxl> so yuor problem is apache running on a lubuntu machine?
<ripdisk> yes.
<wxl> well, i doubt that has anything to do with lubuntu specifically. again, it's probably just as applicable to any *buntu flavour
<wxl> still, i'd start by looking at permissions
<ripdisk> i'm on a PC wiht lubuntu installed as the OS I boot into. I set up a virtualbox and installed windows 7 in there, so i could run my game server without having to get rid of my linux
<ripdisk> ok, heres some more information
<ripdisk> i was working perfectly for a long time, and the ONLY Other thing aside from settintg up virtual box was an upgrade
<ripdisk> it was working*
<wxl> what got upgraded?
<ripdisk> and now.... ihave virtualbox completely shut down.
<wxl> and.. did you check the permissions?
<ripdisk> virtualbox is no longer running whatsoever,and i cannot access any of my webpages
<ripdisk> ok, permissions of what? and.. if  thats the case, why would they suddenly change all on their own?
<wxl> no clue what updated, so can't tell you
<ripdisk> no, UPGRADE
<ripdisk> not update.
<wxl> but the permissions of the files you're trying to serve
<wxl> same difference. some part of your system changed.
<ripdisk> OK, i changed the permissions of /var/www/html to 777
<ripdisk> absolutely no difference.
<wxl> what about ownership?
<ripdisk> who should it belong to
<ripdisk> 'cos i DID at one point mess with permissions and i didn't realy know hwat i was doing...tryijg to get my game sever working
<wxl> that's likely your problem
<wxl> but i don't know much about apache
<ripdisk> i think i did chmod ripdisk -R html
<ripdisk> wel
<ripdisk> if its set to 777 i shouldn't matter WHO owns it
<wxl> not necessarily true
<wxl> so let's start with dumb questions though
<wxl> is apache running?
<ripdisk> yeah. I Mentioned up top that I restarted it several times
<wxl> have you looked for eerrors in the logs?
<ripdisk> i woulnd't know what log to look at... but hey here's some more info
<ripdisk> when i try to visit the folder, even from localhost
<ripdisk> it says unable to connect
<wxl> can you telnet to localhost 80?
<ripdisk> how do you do that? telne 127.0.0.1:80 ?
<wxl> telnet 127.0.0.1 80
<ripdisk> remote connection refused
<ripdisk> its a port beng blocked i just know it
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> one sec
<ripdisk> at one point i was looking at ports and stuff to get my client to work but i forgo where i found those setings
<wxl> does `netstat -lntu | grep 80` return anything?
<wxl> you could use ss instead of netstat fwiw
<ripdisk> nope, nothing... dude i just accidently did something really stupid
<wxl> so it sounds like either you don't have apache listening on 80 or you have a firewall rule working against you
<ripdisk> foar whatever reaqson, i hit a key and it pasted apt install apache2-bin
<ripdisk> and it started doing something so i hit ctrl c to stop it
<ripdisk> and now when  type service apache2 start it says
<ripdisk> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<ripdisk> See "systemctl  status apache2.service" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<ripdisk> crap man i dont know wtf i did
<wxl> just install apache2-bin
<wxl> there's nothing wrong with installing it
<wxl> it is a dependency of apache2
<wxl> i.e. you need to have it
<wxl> you might want to just `sudo apt update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2`
<ripdisk> ok, its dong that
<ripdisk> i hope tis didn't break my phpmyadmin and my mysql stuff cos i dont have it written down anwhere
<wxl> it shouldn't clobber your configs
<ripdisk> ok, the reinstall finished
<ripdisk> i just typed service apache2 start
<ripdisk> and it saId this again
<ripdisk> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<ripdisk> See "systemctl  status apache2.service" and "journalctl  -xe" for details.
<wxl> what version are you on?
<ripdisk> i was on an oldder one, and the other day i just did the 'upgrade'
<ripdisk> everything was working fine until i started messing with ports
<wxl> not helpful; `lsb_release -a`
<ripdisk> 17.10
<wxl> pastebin the results of systemctl status apache2.service
<ripdisk> https://pastebin.com/YwDFcmzd
<wxl> that output seems really messed up like something's cut off
<wxl> however it's clear there's something wrong with your conf file
<wxl> looks like there also may be an error with mods-enabled/php5.load
<ripdisk> dude
<ripdisk> i found the problem, SOME DAMN IDIOT
<ripdisk> I'M SO ANGRY
<wxl> that's surprisngly more often the case than not :)
<ripdisk> https://pastebin.com/fLipm8PT
<ripdisk> if i cant fix this, i will ruin everything i've been working with for a long time
<wxl> apache2 remember
<ripdisk> IT SAYS THE SAME THNG
<ripdisk> here's the same thing with apache2
<ripdisk>           this or Ctrl-C to cancel.
<ripdisk>  [15:00] [ripdisk(+i)] [3:freenode/#lubuntu(+Ccnt)] [Act: 1]
<ripdisk> [#lubuntu] https://pastebin.com/0yrHfNJB
<ripdisk> sorry
<ripdisk> https://pastebin.com/0yrHfNJB
<ripdisk> thats the one.
<ripdisk> dude.... if i cant get this shit working...
<wxl> try doing systemctl start apache2.service
<wxl> oh wait nevermind
<ripdisk> I dont know ANY of my mysql information, all my phpmyadmin info will be gone which means EVERYTHING i made that relies on mysql is EFFED
<wxl> you said it says the same thing but it doesn't
<wxl> now do systemctl status apache2.service again
<wxl> also: freaking out ain't going to fix nothing, so chillax
<ripdisk> https://pastebin.com/rQn3TDJV
<ripdisk> no, if i cant fix this i'm calling the cops on  him
<wxl> Syntax error on line 146 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ripdisk> i have his name, address, number, license plate, number to his job, number to his wife's job
<wxl> fix that
<wxl> Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load
<wxl> then fix that
<ripdisk> i dont know what you mean by fix it
<ripdisk> it only has one line
<ripdisk> LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<ripdisk> thats the whole file
<wxl> you fixed the first problem?
<ripdisk> no, thats whats in the file you told me to edit
<wxl> Syntax error on line 146 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<wxl> ^^ that
<wxl> do that first
<ripdisk> # Include module configuration:
<ripdisk> IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.load
<ripdisk> IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.conf
<ripdisk> thatsa the line.
<wxl> 146 is one line
<wxl> those are 3
<ripdisk> IncludeOptional mods-enabled/*.load
<wxl> but suffice it to say it looks like the problem is the fact that it's loading the other file
<ripdisk> thats the line
<wxl> does /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so exist?
<ripdisk> no
<wxl> looks like it's part of php5-dbg which is only available for trusty
<ripdisk> i'm getting really freaking angry. everything worked absolutely perfectly as of yesterday, i didn't touch any settings or do ANTHING other than upgrade
<wxl> doesn't sound like it
<wxl> looks like we're up to about php7 now
<ripdisk> doesn'tsound like what
<wxl> you didn't do anything other than upgrade
<ripdisk> i didn't. i upgraded, and then i installed virtual box.
<ripdisk> it worked RIGHT before i did that, and hasn't worked since.
<wxl> and then messed with ports and permissions and some guy did something and blah blha blah
<ripdisk> that guy did something was not yesterday
<ripdisk> that happened like maybe months ago
<ripdisk> and he only ports i messed with were on my router and within virtual obx
<wxl> do you need php for what you're serving?
<ripdisk> i mostly work in php
<wxl> what's php --version give you? please tell me it says 7
<wxl> well, 7.1. more specifically
<ripdisk> ripdisk@bmt-one:~$ php --version
<ripdisk> PHP 7.1.11-0ubuntu0.17.10.
<wxl> lovely
<ripdisk> ok, fr shits and giggles, how do i disable php entirely
<ripdisk> just to try
<wxl> you can get rid of or remove that php5.load file
<wxl> there will not be php5 for the version of *buntu you're on
<ripdisk> yeah, wher'es it aga again
<wxl> in mods-enabled
<ripdisk> i'm in irssi i cant freaking scroll up
<ripdisk> eugh
<wxl> page up
<ripdisk> f /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ripdisk> that file?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> all of apache2 stuff is in /etc/apache2
<wxl> then go into mods-enabled
<wxl> anything php5 in there, you do not want
<wxl> actually, you don't want anything less than 7
<ripdisk> funny, her4e is no 7s in there
<ripdisk> only 5s
<wxl> burn them
<ripdisk> ok i moved them to a temp folder for now
<ripdisk> hey look i think it worked hold on
<ripdisk> it sure as hell did
<ripdisk> ok, now we'r making progress
<wxl> go check to see your php is working
<ripdisk> but i'm not sexually excited at the moment
<ripdisk> oh my PHP
<ripdisk> didn't see the H
<wxl> if it's not, `a2enmod php7.1` should get you there
<wxl> word to the wise: things like programming language version changes that often occur between major system version changes often result in a little extra work
<ripdisk> <?php
<ripdisk> echo a horse is a horse of course of course;
<ripdisk> ?>
<ripdisk> did not load.
<ripdisk> oh wait
<ripdisk> it'd help if i knew how to code
<wxl> ^^
<wxl> `phpinfo();` would probably suffice
<ripdisk> <?php
<ripdisk> echo "a horse is a horse of course of course";
<ripdisk> ?>
<ripdisk> won't work
<ripdisk> no mas php :( no bueno
<wxl> did you do what i suggested?
<ripdisk> `a2enmod php7.
<ripdisk> where would i et that
<wxl> sorry i'm not drunk enough to understand that
<ripdisk> et = get
<ripdisk> where would I get that
<ripdisk> `a2enmod php7
<ripdisk> tatswhat you said
<ripdisk> < wxl> if it's not, `a2enmod php7.1` should get you there
<ripdisk> is that not what you meant by 'doing what you told me to do' ?
<wxl> go to the command line and type that
<ripdisk> root@bmt-one:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled# a2enmod php7.1
<ripdisk> ERROR: Module php7.1 does not exist!
<wxl> install libapache2-mod-php
<billybob> I am unable to connect a wireless Canon MG2922 to an ACER Aspire laptop running Lubuntu 17.10. I want to connect without using an access point, that is, connect directly to the printer wirelessly without using a router. The printer is properly set to access point mode. The printer shows up in Wi-Fi networks and I can connect the laptop but I'm unable to print.
#lubuntu 2018-03-16
<wxl> billybob: you installed the drivers?
<billybob> Yes. When I installed the linux drivers, I had the printer contacted to the laptop using the usb cable.
<wxl> that may be the problem but i don't know
<wxl> honestly seems like more of a question for canon
<billybob> Oops. "Connected" to the laptop using the usb cable.
<wxl> unlike a lot of other printer manufacturers they actually seem to support using it on linux so i'd use them
<billybob> ok, I'll try Cannon. Thanks.
<asdfasdfas> Hey #lubuntu. Wondering if anyone can spare me some time? I've gone down quite a rabbit hole. Starts at python complaining: "ImportError: No module named '_tkinter'" and ends with a seemingly circular dependency in upgrading to 17.10 (I'm at 16.10)
<GoopAway> The mouse scroll wheel doesn't work with Firefox pages on my Lubuntu machine. Any fixes?
#lubuntu 2018-03-17
<qswz> https://i.imgur.com/p8NR1WE.png apparently openbox wants to read my .bash_history with audacious music player
<qswz> even when I do open with, select aother thing like leafpad and check 'set default', it stays like that
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Change the default "open with" settings
<qswz> anyone any idea for my .bash_history?
<qswz> did it think it's bach_piano_requiem_history?
<qswz> uhh
<qswz> how to clear file type app association
#lubuntu 2018-03-18
<pathword> hello i really am impressed with this persistent live USB version of Lubuntu 17.10.1 it's wonderfully quick
<pathword> i'm just having some browser issues
<pathword> both opera and vivaldi seemed to be installing through firefox but i can't find any sign of them
<pathword> i just want to be able to keep using the VPN that I paid for, so wanted a fairly run of the mill but privacy focussed browser.
<pathword> hello. do you think creating a new Ubuntu 16.04 server would work for Lubuntu 17.10.1? The end goal is to set up an OpenVPN server.
<ripdisk> Hello everybody, I'm in some serious need of help. I have drawn a complete blank and cannot remember how to do anything i'm trying to do whatsoever
<ripdisk> I'm running lubuntu, upgraded to the newest one
<ripdisk> and what i want to do is set up my own email server.... like ripdisk@mydomain.com
<ripdisk> so i can use an email client to check my email and stuff just like any other email server
<ripdisk> i found a few tutorial, followed them to the tee and am having problems
<pathword> Have you come in here for help before ripdisk?
<ripdisk> yeah
<pathword> I only ask because I asked a question just before you did, I haven't seen anyone else talk in here yet.
<ripdisk> ah.
<ripdisk> ok.
<Ashley_> Ok, I have a touchpad on this HP that is maddening. I want to disable it permanently. The following works but the touchpad is re-enabled after reboot: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0
<Ashley_> Can someone walk me through how to add that to a script that runs on startup? Sort of a newb here
<za1b1tsu> Hello, Im using multiple terminals, so alt-tabbing is not very elegant since the icon is the same and the name it's the user anyway I add some information to the icon or have a dynamic icon..or something :)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is there a blueman expert here? I'm trying to get it to work using blueman, but not much luck so far
<melodie> perhaps my phone is not compatible, or perhaps I am missing something
<antis> Hey guys, how you doing? Does somebody know how to get the volume keys working with pulseaudio (for me "Fn + F5 to F7" -> mute, lower volume, higher volume)?
<melodie> are you sure pa is involved?
<melodie> antis what pc? laptop? or regular keyboard for a tower?
<antis> oh forgot -> lubuntu 16.04 with intel sound card (chipset: Realtek ALC269VC) - learned with 18.04 this problem might "just vanish" and also the firefox + alsa dilemma… :)
<melodie> ie: I have a thinkpad here, a x220, I installed the packages for thinpads
<melodie> if a regular keyboard you can find the keys with a tool...
<melodie> xev in console
<melodie> it opens a window...
<melodie> then you place the mouse cursor in the window
<melodie> then in the console it gives you the keycode you have to use to put in a file
<antis> it's a tuxedo laptop -> https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/en/Linux-Hardware/Linux-Notebooks/173-inch/TUXEDO-Book-BM1707-173-non-glare-Full-HD-IPS-up-to-Intel-Core-i7-quad-core-energy-saving-CPU-up-to-three-HDD/SSD-up-to-32GB-RAM-up-to-10h-battery-backlit-keyboard-DVD-or-Blu-Ray-4G/LTE-opt.tuxedo
<melodie> antis the file being .Xmodmap
<melodie> that you may need to create
<melodie> antis it looks beautiful!
<melodie> what desktop environment do you have? Perhaps there is a gui tool...
<antis> melodie: thanks! works like a charm (with those minor twirks)… setup a customized lubuntu/lxqt environment with cairo-dock. lovely <3 :)
<melodie> antis do you have the i7 version or the i5 one? Your page does not seem quite clear about that
<melodie> about the keyboard, you may either use the manual method I just told you, or try to find a gui tool in the preferences in lxqt : not sure what they can provide
<antis> the i7 one - doesn't matter much though concerning this topic. however after adding some grub settings to make the fn-keys work i get a bunch of "acpi" errors on boot - but keys are fully functional. whish lubuntu could become an official supported distro one day…
<melodie> antis I was not precise enough : when the mouse cursor is in the xev window, then you press the key you want to configure : from there, the console will display the corresponding keycode (among lots of garbage... you need to be tricky)
<melodie> antis I never heard of grub settings to key fn keys to work. grub is only a boot loader
<melodie> keyboard is managed by the x server
<antis> yeah i am aware of that - however somehow it tells the acpi kernel module, which hardware is in use -> this in turn makes the fn-keys work. they won't work without it.
<melodie> and what about the acpi errors on boot? Is it a warning, which might be harmless, or does it cause any trouble?
<melodie> (you might expect everything to work on a computer having for name "tuxedo"!)
<antis> melodie: no trouble with acpi, but it just "doesn't look right"
<melodie> I mean : everything to work "out of the box"! that is
<melodie> antis sure, I don't like error messages either, though as long as they don't cause annoyance I just ignore them
<melodie> well, else than that I seek for help with bluetooth
<melodie> I read docs, installed packages, configured, tested, it works very little and not fully
<melodie> and I'm a newbee regarding bluetooth, so if I could make it work or find why it does not work that would be nice. I need help with that
<antis> system itself works out of the box. however i use a "customized" system, as lubuntu unfortunately is not officially supported by tuxedo -> hope this will be in a not too far future.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> bbl
<antis> btw. via your hint i found a more "integrative" solutoion with lxqt; thus, one doesn't have to fiddle around with xev anymore (they bring a full featured "global keys management" aka lxqt-globalkeys). that keeps everything in one single place.
<melodie> nice! thanks for the info
<melodie> did you try it? Does it work?
<antis> need to find the command :)
<melodie> doesn't it come with a menu entry?
<melodie> I just installed it, that's not a gui
<melodie> rather a daemon and some config files + a strange gui in which you need to add configs manually
<melodie> xev seems more simple ^^
<antis> naah. what's more simple than just pressing the key? ^^
<antis> btw. it works :)
<antis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/97936/terminal-command-to-set-audio-volume
<melodie> good:
<melodie> this is not about using the keyboard keys though
<antis> (second answer i think is the better one with pulseaudio). i don't remember exactly, but maybe this is preconfigured when installing the first time - started with lxqt "in the early days" you know :)
<melodie> here is mine, made for my Logitech illuminated keyboard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VDmHn94bMj/
<melodie> I don't use lxqt
<melodie> if you want to try xev, you can successfully configure many special keys, as long as the X server finds them
<melodie> going to cook dinner now
<melodie> bbl
<antis> melodie: and here is mine; works for me! :) -> https://imgur.com/vIRKiz9
<antis> melodie: for your bluetooth problem i don't have much experience with that. however it all comes down to the "bluez" kernel modules
<melodie> yes, I know, thanks. :)
<melodie> see you!
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is there a blueman expert here? I'm trying to get it to work using blueman, but not much luck so far
<melodie> perhaps my phone is not compatible, or perhaps I am missing something
<melodie> I read docs, installed packages, configured, tested, it works very little and not fully
<melodie> and I'm a newbee regarding bluetooth, so if I could make it work or find why it does not work that would be nice. I need help with that
<melodie> someone?
<flyback> how to make xrdp connect to the existing desktop and existing desktop only like vino
<antis> flyback: you mean you want to connect to an active session?
<antis> melodie: prbly start here: hcitool dev # this should print out at least one mac address for the bluetooth adapter
#lubuntu 2019-03-11
<varu> so i'm running the latest stable lubuntu (18.10); i'd like to get a dark theme going. this seems to be a "Qt Style" - Breeze, Oxygen, Fusion, QtCurve etc are available (a few installed with kde-style-X packages) - but none seem to change the actual window content colour
<varu> how could i make this happen?
<varu> *none seem to offer a dark version, as the window chrome & content colour does change
<santi> hi everyone
<wxl> o/
<santi> i got a GRUB installation problem
<santi> IT SAIS brub INSTALLATION FAILED
<santi> it sais GRUB installation failed
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso and the disc for defects before you installed?
<santi> the "grub-pc" package failed to installinto /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<santi> (and it does not, of course)
<santi> I woulnt know how to do that
<santi> wxl I wouldnt know how to do that
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> you want to first check the hashes of the iso file
<wxl> and then when you boot it, select "check disc for defects"
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html is the url from the manual as well
<wxl> ^^^
<santi> ok thanl you wxl
<santi> tnx lyoran
<santi> would you guys put the latest version of lubuntu on a 2005 vaio latiop w 256 RAM?
<santi> or the 16.4?
<wxl> i'd probably retire it XD
<wxl> i mean it's not going to do much for you. the modern web will bring that crawling to its knees.
<teward> if anything I'd put Ubuntu Server on it and just use it as a 'low powered server'
<teward> 256MB RAM is insufficient to run anything web-related in the modern era
<teward> (except small static-content webservers and such)
<santi> i wanna use it as a moitor for twwitter and facebook pages
<santi> super static
<lubot> <lynorian> facebook is quite heavy
<lubot> <lynorian> not static
<wxl> ridiculously heavy
<wxl> i'd use server and find some command line tool to do that
<teward> if you intend to use FB for it, you're going to want a new computer
<teward> and just retire that laptop
<teward> it's obsolete for FB
<teward> and no FB and Twitter aren't 'static-content' pages
<teward> they're dynamic
<teward> and heavy on scripts and evil
<lubot> <teward001> and there is no CLI interface currently that'd work on Server in a sane way
<lubot> <teward001> so if your goal is FB and Twitter, time to retire that system and get a new one
<lubot> <teward001> (and yes I'm hopping between communication mechanisms, sue me)
<santi> ok, just the front page of a news site
<santi> what about that?
<teward> same issue since 'news sites' are heavy on the scripts and Java and graphics
<teward> TL;DR for the MOST PART your 256MB RAM laptop is obsolete and even just trying to run Firefox on that will explode it
<teward> and any low-resource browser that would 'support' that RAM level is not going to function proper
<santi> what do you mean evil? I wouldnt use it for anything else than peaking at it or the news
<wxl> at least not for dynamic content
<wxl> he doesn't mean actual evil
<lubot> <teward001> of which news sites, FB, and Twitter are all dynamic content
<lubot> <teward001> and yes, by 'evil' I don't mean good/evil type of evil, I mean it'll cause problems with Low-RAM systems and your system will seize up and freeze and likely break
<lubot> <teward001> even if you just open Firefox :P
<wxl> evil in this case is a figurative way of saying resource intensive
<lubot> <teward001> ^
<lubot> <teward001> evil because you'll probably have to force-powerdown the laptop and reboot it to regain use/stability
<santi> but i already use it w/ lubuntu in the tey without install moed and it works like a charm
<santi> just for being at a news site and scroll it or even read an article after clicking
<wxl> using it live isn't a similar experience honestly
<santi> *try
<santi> +mode
<teward> that's called 'using it Live'
<wxl> anyways to answer your original question, lubuntu is the lightest weight fully graphical solution, so yeah, use that
<santi> would you suggest i stick w/ live mode?
<wxl> no, that's a worse solution because it uses a portion of your memory to run the entire operating system
<santi> would it be better ?
<santi> ok
<wxl> if you have no shortage of hard drive space, you can make use of swap files to effectively increase your total memory
<wxl> so that's a way in which the installed system woudl be better
<santi> the machine got 100GB of disk space and none of it I plan to use for anything
<santi> how do i do this thing you said?
<santi> so 16.4 or 18.0?
<wxl> get it installed first
<wxl> oldest
<santi> crap, im almost done w/ 1801. Ok, I get 16.4. I already have 16.1 saved
<lubot> <teward001> 16.10* you mean
<lubot> <teward001> 16.1 is NOT 16.10 and doesn't actually exist :P
<santi> yes
<lubot> <teward001> (also 16.10 is way past End of Life so don't use it)
<wxl> isn't 16.10 dead?
<wxl> 16.04
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: 16.10 is long since dead
<lubot> <teward001> 16.04 isn't dead yet
<lubot> <teward001> april
<lubot> <teward001> at least AFAIK (but for Lubuntu 16.04 support is pretty dead)
<teward> i mean, @tsimonq2 might have something to say about that statement but :p
<teward> *hides*
<santi> so I d better get 16.04.5 LTS but desktop32 desktop poewr Pc Alternate 32 or alternate power pc?
<wxl> you're on a mac?
<santi> no
<wxl> then not the power pc
<wxl> alternate is smaller and uses less memory
<santi> ok, 32 or alternate? whats alternate?
<santi> another architecture that isnt 64 or 32?
<wxl> it's a smaller installer
<lynorian> Altnerate is really low memory installer that is a different installer
<santi> i used to use slitaz what do you think of it?
<varu> wasn't that a slackware livecd distro?
<varu> also no one here runs 18.10 with a dark theme?
<varu> huh, wasn't slackware-based at all, looked it up out of mind refresh curiosity and i stand corrected
<santi> i guess so
#lubuntu 2019-03-12
<nero_> hi from Argentina
<Guest18934> i need know when Lubuntu 19.04 will have operative?
<lynorian> April as 19 is for 2019 and the .04 is for april the forth month of the year at least that is what I think you are asking
<woodturn> I could use some help getting my trackpad to work
<lubot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2
<lubot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bring it back
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> I got it
<wxl> maybe give it a few while i work this out
<wxl> woodturn: what version of lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> ok
#lubuntu 2019-03-13
<sanwichuser> I'd like some help reversing some damage I think gconf-editor did to my env
<sanwichuser> is anyone around?
<Eickmeyer> !patience | sanwichuser
<ubottu> sanwichuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<sanwichuser> @ubottu thanks. I'm mainly looking for someone who is willing to look at the output of printenv and compare it to theirs.
<sanwichuser> the entire wiki for 18.10 lubuntu is nowhere to be seen
<lynorian> sanwichuser: today is a bit hectic with server problems
<sanwichuser> ah, could you send me a file or maybe you know of a good way other than google caching every link?
<sanwichuser> np tho if its too hectic, i love the software
<KaoGomi> Okay, guys. I broke something with my install.
<KaoGomi> I tried installing the wacom drivers so I could play osu, but now it doesn't get to the login.
<KaoGomi> I didn't get any errors while installing the drivers, but now my login screen will not load.
<KaoGomi> I was able to get into my DE, but only by a 2nd terminal and using startx as root.
<KaoGomi> So, none of my settings are really preserved.
<KaoGomi> Can anyone help me out here?
<KaoGomi> Anyone currently active?
<KaoGomi> Anyone? Quassel crashed in the case someone responded.
<diogenes_> KaoGomi, maybe try a new user.
<KaoGomi> In the case of my login GUI not working on boot?
<KaoGomi> diogenes
<diogenes_> KaoGomi, that's the first thing i try, to rule out configuration issues.
<KaoGomi> Alright, so I just need to create a new user or???
<KaoGomi> Sorry, but I'm not too accustomed to debugging linux.
<KaoGomi> diogenes
<KaoGomi> diogenes, I was able to login via CLI and run startx through my user.
<KaoGomi> I'm in tty2 though, so that's my issue.
<KaoGomi> My login screen still hasn't done anything.
<KaoGomi> It still remains at the blinking cursor.
<KaoGomi> Any ideas, diogenes?
<KaoGomi> diogenes_
<diogenes_> KaoGomi, no clue, maybe remove wacom driver.
<guiverc> KaoGomi, i would reverse whatever you did, or at least review what you did looking for clues as to what would effect your desktop session.  `history` will show your command history (date/time only if setup),  if you used apt|dpkg, I'd suggest looking in /var/log/apt/ for clues as to packages added/removed (more info on how to reverse maybe).  I've not added any drivers to get wacom to work (but that's 18.10; can't recall
<guiverc> for older releases)
<lubuntu> hi
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2019-03-14
<linuxg> hi there
<linuxg> some one can give me some support with an issue?
<linuxg> xterm failed to execute child process
<guiverc> linuxg, can you pastebinit the command & error and I'll look  (no guarantee I can help, but I'll try)
<linuxg> hi
<linuxg> ok when i try with left button and open with terminal the error is :
<linuxg> Failed to execute child process “xterm” (File o directory non esistente)
<kc2bez> linuxg: Which version of Lubuntu are you running?
<linuxg> when i try to enter directories with cmd terminal the error is :
<linuxg> bash: /home/myname/flash_player_npapi_linux.x86_64: it's a directory
<linuxg> but before reboot the message says the directory not exist
<linuxg> lubuntu 18:10
<kc2bez> There is an issue with 18.10 executing terminal apps from the menu. Which application are you trying to run?
<linuxg> i'am tryning to install tar.gz
<linuxg> but it's same to be unstable some time it work some doesent work
<linuxg> but this is for every app
<kc2bez> A tar.gz is a compressed file (usually containing many files). Are you saying it won't extract the files? Ark should open the tar.gz file.
<linuxg> i've extracted the file yet
<linuxg> but i can't 1)open the directory via left button (open terminal) and i am have also problem with enter directory with cd/  (cmd in the terminal)
<linuxg> 2)the result is i cannot install the app
<linuxg> it's so strange cause some issue seem to disappear for a while and then suddenly return
<linuxg> the problem it's started after i 've  try to installed an app via third parts repository who have blocked somethin in intallation process, i'am cofusing
<linuxg> confuse
<wxl[m]> Curious: what is your native language?
<linuxg> italian
<wxl[m]> You might want to try the Italian support channel. It's not Lubuntu specific but I'm sure they can help you out.
<wxl[m]> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<linuxg> thank you
<wxl[m]> No problem. Good luck
<lavinho> J #tp-link
<lavinho> how to change imei broadband router tp-link ?
#lubuntu 2019-03-15
<adikwok> hello staff, is there a way to put the date+time at lubuntu login screen into my lxde de?
<adikwok> hello..?
<robinhould> Hi everbody, am I contravening any rules or will I get my head chopped off by asking a question?
<robinhould> Actually I already did :))
#lubuntu 2019-03-16
<nortti> hi, I'm trying to set up chinese (simplified) IME on lubuntu 18.04, and so far with every IME system I have tried (ibus, scim, uim, fcitx) the system installs correctly and picks up whatever pinyin input I install for it, but I can't actually activate the IME in leafpad or in firefox
<nortti> I have tried to use im-cofig (with ibus and with fcitx) and set the environment variables by hand (with ibus), but they don't seem to have any effect
<titsuki> nortti: hi, I'm using fcitx-mozc (Japanese IME) on lubuntu 18.10 and it works fine to me. AFAIK, fcitx has its own config menu (its GUI) and you can set user-installed IME via this config.
<nortti> yeah, that part works fine. just nothing else seems to recognize I have fcitx running
<nortti> did you have to do any additional configuration in addition to installing fcitx?
<titsuki> nortti: I didn't need to do any other configuration.
<titsuki> nortti: but you may need to reboot your computer.
<nortti> does not seem to have had any effect
<titsuki> nortti: Sorry, I have never used lubuntu 18.04, so I don't have good idea...
<nortti> mmh, thanks anyways. will try to see if I can adapt information from say arch
<nortti> looks like if I manually do "export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx" in my ~/.profile then it'll work
<titsuki> nortti: that's good to hear
<lubuntu_n00b> Notebook Toshiba Satellite M40-284; Lubuntu 18.04 32-bit; can't change LCD backlight; "/sys/class/backlight" is empty
#lubuntu 2019-03-17
<greychinchilla> Are there problems with the lubuntu mirrors today? Got a message saying SSL failed to find a match in an attempt to install from USB for Cosmic.
<greychinchilla> Is there an alternative that can be set?
<ai_> hi
<h1> hi to all
<Guest67245> kllñklklñ
#lubuntu 2020-03-09
<kivorkian> :P
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’d just like to say thank you to the hardworking devs on this project: … My SSD running 18.04 died a few weeks ago, so I put 19.10 on its replacement. It is smooth and snappy, and if this is a preview of 20.04, I’m excited for the upgrade next month!!
<Guest4766> test
<Guest4766> IRC test
#lubuntu 2020-03-10
<MYK0808> How stable is 20.04 so far?
<matt___> may I ask a sound driver help ?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matt___> I had just install beta 20.04, I have no sound, and sound driver is not installed..
<matt___> I tried 19.10  it is same
<lubot> <lynorian> what output are you using?
<lubot> <lynorian> and what do you expect sound to come out of
<matt___> I assume it is realtek chip. however I tried both Alsa and pulse. they both do not show any card is installed
<wxl> what's lspci say about it?
<matt___> 00:1f.3 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)
<wxl> add -nnk and let's see what driver you're using and what the pci id is
<matt___> spci
<matt___> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 08)
<matt___> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)
<matt___> 00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 08)
<matt___> 00:05.0 Multimedia controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit (rev 01)
<matt___> 00:13.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Integrated Sensor Hub (rev 21)
<wxl> don't send the whole thing
<wxl> you'll get silenced and/or booted
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<wxl> and again, to be clear, i'm looking for the output of `lspci -nnk`
<matt___>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<matt___> 00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 08)
<matt___>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [1025:122b]
<matt___>         Kernel driver in use: proc_thermal
<matt___> 00:05.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [8086:1919] (rev 01)
<matt___>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Imaging Unit [1025:122b]
<wxl> someone's not listening…
<matt___>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Sunrise Point-LP SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [1025:122b]
<matt___>         Kernel driver in use: ahci
<matt___> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:9d10] (rev f1)
<matt___>         Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<matt___> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 [8086:9d14] (rev f1)
<matt___>         Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<matt___> 00:1c.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #7 [8086:9d16] (rev f1)
<matt___>         Kernel driver in use: pcieport
#lubuntu 2020-03-11
<ayush_12> hello everyone
<ayush_12> is anyone there
<kc2bez> !ask | ayush_12
<ubottu> ayush_12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ayush_12> ?/join ##gsoc
<user___> Hello, do you know of any recommended vpn that are compatible with lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2020-03-12
<manish__> how to set shortcurts in lubuntu
<manish__> ?
<akem> You can drag n drop icons from menu to desktop.
<diogenes_> akem, try to copy them from /usr/share/applications
#lubuntu 2020-03-13
<pepi61> hi, i'm using lubuntu 18.04 lts and i'm wondering what's the latest kernel - to check if mine is update
<pepi61> since 4.15.0-88-generic seems old
<guiverc> 18.04 can use HWE which will give you 5.3, or GA which is 4.15
<guiverc> sorry my 18.04 has HWE enabled (so 5.3.0-40), and I don't know how to ask irc/bot for latest 18.04 GA kernel.. if you wait someone else may know
<pepi61> thanks guiverc,  how can i use that? HWE /GA
<guiverc> pepi61, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<guiverc> in quick summary; HWE causes 18.04 to use 18.10's stack, then 19.04, 19.10 and eventually settle on 20.04's kernel & graphic.. stack..
<pepi61> Ok thanks, however the link seems to only provide instructions for HWE
<pepi61> if i want a more stable(?) GA
<guiverc> GA refers to the more general available kernel; the default 4.15 used for upgraded installs, or 18.04 & 18.04.1 new installs.
<pepi61> do i need to install a specific one? or can i install something like "always use latest ga"
<guiverc> GA is what you're already using.
<pepi61> Ah, I see
<pepi61> Ok thanks, I'll try the HWE then
<guiverc> (GA is referred to in the prior link I gave I see)
<pepi61> for some reason my camera stopped working and I'm out of ideas other than change kernels
<guiverc> if you have the bandwidth & a spare thumb-drive, I'd probably opt to download a different ISO (different release, or a standard/unmodified release) & try it there first.
<guiverc> ie. using the "Try Ubuntu/Start Lubuntu" or 'live' mode; sorry I don't have a camera on either box here (20.04 & 18.04)
<pepi61> So you mean verify it's working on a fresh/live install?
<guiverc> yep.
<guiverc> (without the install bit, ie. just the 'live' system)
<pepi61> i'll do that, but it was working yesterday... and a new Zoom install ruined it system-wide
<pepi61> so i'm sure hardware is ok
<guiverc> sorry I have no real experience with camera so can't help you with that.
<pepi61> ok thanks, just one more question
<pepi61> if i install the HWE
<pepi61> and it somehow is worse
<pepi61> can i still go back?
<guiverc> Yes. on install your old GA kernels won't disappear so current kernels can always be selected at grub.  With your issue, have you tried using an older (already-installed) kernel?  I somehow suspect kernel may not make a difference given things you've said  (new zoom? [i don't know it] impacting a kernel???)
<guiverc> 4.15.0-88 is the current latest for 18.04 without HWE (or using GA)
<pepi61> ok so i'm on latest
<pepi61> ok thanks for the help, i'll first verify with a live os like you suggested
<pepi61> good bye
<filip_> hi
<rafobr> Hi. I've installed lubunt with the disk encryption option. The thing is, when I power on the pc the prompt screen for the encryption password is not like the screen on ubuntu , xubuntu or ubuntu-mate ( the distro logo and an input field to type in). In lubuntu it is just a plain black screen with the messagen to input the password (no lubuntu
<rafobr> logo). And the annoying part is, it only give one change to try decrypting. If the first attempt fails it goes to GRUB command prompt screen (with the indicator "grub>")... Not sure if its the expected behavior or a installation problem. Any hints? Thanks in advance
<wxl> rafobr: yep, expected. the other ubuntu flavors don't encrypt the whole disk (they don't encrypt /boot). we do. that, unfortunately, makes for a little less-friendly interface, but at the benefit of greater security.
<rafobr> I guess something is wrong since I've noticed some posts on the internet showing what the decryption screen would look like https://i.stack.imgur.com/0yaNi.png
<rafobr> wxl I see...
<rafobr> thanks!
<rafobr> Sorry to bother you again wxl ... Can we set the number of times we can try to input the password and to make that password input mask (eg.: ***** ) to appear as we type in?
<wxl> rafobr: as far as i know, no. i would have to investigate further to be sure.
<rafobr> thanks wxl ! I'm looking for any clue on internet foruns too... thx :)
#lubuntu 2020-03-14
<guauli> hi there. could you please help me with a problem? a friend of mine, who uses Lubuntu 19.10, has a problem with her keyboard. when pressing the Z-button she gets a Y and when pressing the Y-button she gets a Z. we have already checked the region settings and the keyboad layout settings. everything is set to 'German' which is correct
<tomreyn> guauli: make sure that what the "locale" command reports looks correct
<lubot> Iqbal_ B@l was added by: Iqbal_ B@l
<lubot> and_cappuccio was added by: and_cappuccio
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Hello I installed lubuntu 19.10 and everything went smooth. The os works fine but I have some problems when logging in at the startup. The screen keeps blinking but somehow I manage to insert the password and After that everything works good. What can I do? Thanks
<wxl> so it's rapidly blinking so you can't see what's happening?
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Can I post a video?
<wxl> sure
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> I did apt-update and apt-upgrade
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> If i click on the password textbox I can successfully enter the password
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Tried to reinstall and have the same behavior
<wxl> wow that's fun
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Lol
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Looks like Christmas
<wxl> so we should look at your xorg logs
<wxl> it might be a driver issue
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Ok
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Xorg.0.log right?
<wxl> yeah. i'm still getting used to systemd so was trying to look up the best way to do it with that
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Okok how do I send the log?
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Over here?
<wxl> you can use pastebin
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Right hold on
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> It's embarassing I asked. I'm a computer scientist ahaha
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> you're fired
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Ahaha my field is networking and network security by the way xD
<wxl> ok, that's a fair excuse then XD
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> https://pastebin.com/TNFVG98T
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Ty for your help btw
<wxl> np. staying healthy inside anyways :)
<wxl> well nothing too telling there
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> 🤔
<wxl> use `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 VGA` or the like to figure out the pci id of your card and what drivers are available/being used
#lubuntu 2020-03-15
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> https://pastebin.com/AF6A46EZ
<wxl> wow i'm kind of stumped
<wxl> you could try using the proprietary driver but i hate suggesting that
<wxl> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> All right. Thanks, I'll try tomorrow, now I'm going asleep. I'll let you know 😉
<wxl> k be well!
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Hey I tried installing Nvidia drivers but could not access to desktop. Os gets Stuck at lubuntu loading logo, so I went back to nouvau via recovery mode
<lubot> <and_cappuccio> Could It be a monitor problem? My monitor is kinda noisy when It shows bright pages
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You might have to blacklist nouveau
